# [Sammelthread] Dirt 3



## thysol (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Das hier soll ein Sammelthread fuer das Spiel *Dirt** 3* sein.
*
„biggest rally game ever made“
*Zitat vonChief Game Designer Matt Horsmann
*Bisherig bekannte Fakten:

*

Das Spiel soll ein Arcade Racer sein und keine Simulation
Der Titel setzt wieder auf die EGO Engine
Es wird ein dynamisches Wetter System geben
Der Titel wird fuer den PC, Playstation 3 und Xbox 360 erscheinen
Es wird einen Splitscreen Modus geben
Es soll ueber 32 Strecken geben
Es soll eine Funktion geben mit der mann Replays als Youtube Video hochladen kann
Es wird ueber 50 Autos geben aus verschiedenen Jahrzehnten der letzten 50 Jahre
Es wird einen "Be a Pro" Modus geben wo mann in die Fusstapfen eines echten Rennfahrers steigt
"Gymkhana-Events" bestehen aus Jump, Drift, Spin usw. Events in speziellen Arenen
Es wird erstmals Schneefall geben. Dafuer soll ein spezielles Physiksystem zum Einsatz kommen
Der Titel soll sowohl fuer Einsteiger als auch Profis geeignet sein. Es wird abstellbare Fahrhilfen geben.
Online koennen bis zu 8 Leute an einem Rennen zusammen teilnehmen
Die neuen Locations sind wie folgt: Finnland, Norwegen, Kenia und Michigan + 2 unbekannte
Mann kann selbst entscheiden ob der Co-pilot Maennlich oder Weiblich ist
Neue Autos: 2011 WRC Ford Fiesta, 2010 WC Ford Focus, Citroen C4
*Update 14/02/2011*:


Release Termin: 24. Mai 2011 (PC, Xbox360, PS3)
Das Spiel soll zu 60% aus Rallys bestehen.
Es wird einen Zombie Modus geben wo der Spieler andere Autos rammen muss um sie zu infizieren!!!
Das Schadensmodell soll deutlich realistischer sein als beim Vorgaenger (siehe Video).

*Update: 02/05/2011​*

Es soll eine Collector's Edition des Game erscheinen mit einem RC Rennwagen
Es soll 3 Multiplayer Fun Modi geben: Zombies, Capture the Flag, Killer Robot.


*Screenshots:*​ *Videos:*
Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mduzTcQ0SXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gymkhana:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gj_uAI0J79o&feature=fvst

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Developer Diary 1:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8m1YX_wWio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pre-Alpha Gamepaly:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSynDL3bwmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gymkhana mit Ingame Gameplay:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRtCQ2yPLWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Update Videos:*

Dirt 3 Gameplay Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5hl8Ek3ElmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dirt 3 Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_YEX9fsRs3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dirt 3 Realismus Video (Schadensmodell):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhKY6mLkPx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neues Dirt 3 Multiplayer Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjF3nPEz73A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## debalz (26. Dezember 2010)

Da freu ich mich aber  -  hatte schon viel Spaß bei Dirt 2!!


----------



## Sanger (26. Dezember 2010)

Das wird mit sicherheit ein Knaller genau so wie Dirt2 und die Grafik wird bestimmt auch wieder ein guter maßstab sein wodran man Grafikkarten arbeiten lassen kann.


----------



## norse (27. Dezember 2010)

schade das es kein colin mc rae eally gibt..


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Dezember 2010)

Hey, ich freu mich auch auf den 3. Teil der DiRT-Reihe! 
Ich kenne und spiele die Colin McRae Serie seit dem 1. Teil auf der PS1 und habe mir bisher fast jeden Teil gegönnt und bis zum Umfallen gezockt.
Habe in den letzten Tagen auch mal wieder mal DiRT2 rausgekramt und das erste Mal in DX11 genossen.
(Bis zu welchem Level gehts dort eigentlich?)


----------



## Own3r (13. Februar 2011)

Hey! Es gibt sehr viel Neues zu Dirt 3!

Heute ist zB ein neues Video zum Thema Realismus veröffentlich worden:

GameStar Video: DiRT 3 - Entwickler-Video #3: Der Realismus



> Vielleicht unterstuetzt Dirt 3 3D



Wurde bestätigt, dass dies *nicht* der Fall ist!


----------



## thysol (14. Februar 2011)

*Update 14/02/2011*:


Release Termin: 24. Mai 2011 (PC, Xbox360, PS3)
Das Spiel soll zu 60% aus Rallys bestehen.
Es wird einen Zombie Modus geben wo der Spieler andere Autos rammen muss um sie zu infizieren!!!
Das Schadensmodell soll deutlich realistischer sein als beim Vorgaenger (siehe Video).


----------



## Westfale_09 (14. Februar 2011)

Ich freu mich schon voll auf das Spiel. Solangsam merk ich, dass 2011 nen kostenintensives Jahr wird  Homefront, Battlefield 3 und Dirt 3 bislang, was bestellt ist. 

Aber alleine wegen dem geilen Fiesta hol ich mir das Spiel. Das mein Automodell es nach Dirt schafft  Ich liebe Ford 

Aber diese Grafik macht mir schon teilweise Angst. Fast wie im Fernsehen. Ist ja hamma, was die da programmiert habenn. Wenn das jetzt auch so rauskommt mit der Grafik, Top 

Ich freu mich total drauf.

PS: Ich hasse normalerweise Rennspiele. Und wenn ich mir eins hole heißt das was. Das letzte war NfS Most Wanted 




WO KANN ICH ES VORBESTELLEN ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. März 2011)

Weiß jemand schon nen Release Termin ?


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2011)

Laut Codemasters soll das Spiel am 24.Mai für PC, Xbox 360 und PS3 erscheinen.


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. März 2011)

Dann müsste man es ja schon vorbestellen können  Will ich haben


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2011)

bei amazon gibts noch nix...


----------



## freezee-e (14. März 2011)

Vorbestellungen sind noch nicht möglich soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Own3r (14. März 2011)

Ich konnte Dirt3 schon auf der Cebit in der Pre Alpha Version spielen. Allerdings mit Tastatur. Zudem war auch kein dosiertes Lenken möglich, da nur ein voller Lenkeinschlag verfügbar war. Ist eben eine Pre Alpha 

Und ich konnte es doch in 3D spielen, wenn auch der Effekt schwach war. 
Warum auch immer erst gesagt wurde das es kein 3D hat


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (16. März 2011)

boah geil ich liebe Splitscreen bei PC spielen.

mfg alex


----------



## Westfale_09 (18. März 2011)

Dirt 3 ab sofort bei Amazon vorbestellbar.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. März 2011)

Wollte in dem Zusammenhang mal auf die PCGH-Themenwebseite zur Dirt 3 hinweisen.


----------



## Zergoras (18. März 2011)

Habs vorbestellt. Ich freu mich schon auf das dynamische Wettersystem mit Regen und Schnee. Wenn das Wasser auf der Windschutzscheibe wieder so gut aussieht und dann im Regen... Ich wills haben.  Ich freu mich schon unglaublich drauf. Wird es wieder DX11 geben? Ich mein in der Egoengine ist das ja jetzt eigentlich drin. Oder kommt das erst später mit einem Patch wieder?


----------



## Own3r (18. März 2011)

Noch sind keine Infos dazu erschienen, allerdings denke ich mal, dass DX11 direkt am Start ist (hoffe ich auch).


----------



## Zergoras (18. März 2011)

Irgendwas muss ja dieses Jahr mit Battlefield 3 die Grakas mal fordern.


----------



## Galford (18. März 2011)

Hoffentlich gibt es für die PC Version wieder eine Special Edition. Ich sage es euch, wer am Reifenschuber der Dirt2 SE schnüffelt, wird high 
Der Duftbaum war ein netter Ausgleich.


----------



## Own3r (19. März 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt es für die PC Version wieder eine Special Edition. Ich sage es euch, wer am Reifenschuber der Dirt2 SE schnüffelt, wird high
> Der Duftbaum war ein netter Ausgleich.


 
War das so ein ultra Plastik Weichmacher Geruch? Ich kaufe mir lieber die normal Version im Laden (Vorbestellen ist nicht so mein Ding).


----------



## Mister HighSetting (20. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> War das so ein ultra Plastik Weichmacher Geruch? Ich kaufe mir lieber die normal Version im Laden (Vorbestellen ist nicht so mein Ding).


 Die gabs auch in jedem MediaMarkt und co zu kaufen,da sie nicht viel dicker war als die normale Edition.


----------



## Own3r (20. März 2011)

Aber meistens ist die teurer, daher bleibe ich bei der Normalen. Ich denke aber nicht das es bei Dirt 3 eine Sonderedition gibt, sonst würde sie schon bei Amazon vorbestellbar sein.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (20. März 2011)

Ich glaube schon das es zumindest eine "kleine" Sonderedition geben wird. Bei Dirt 2 wars ja auch nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Lyran (20. März 2011)

Hoffe mal, dass es diesmal ohne den Windows Live Kram kommt, weil es das Savegame-Übernehmen extrem schwer macht. Gibts da schon Infos zu?


----------



## Own3r (20. März 2011)

Ich denke mal das es Windows Live hat, da Codemasters das immer hatte. 

Ich finde das Savegame-Übernehmen jedoch nicht so schwer. Einfach in den passenden Ordner kopieren


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. März 2011)

Es steht doch Windows Live vorne auf der Hülle drauf


----------



## Lyran (21. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das es Windows Live hat, da Codemasters das immer hatte.
> 
> Ich finde das Savegame-Übernehmen jedoch nicht so schwer. Einfach in den passenden Ordner kopieren


 
Weder Dirt1 noch Grid nutzen Windows Live für die Savegames. Nein so einfach ist es bei Dirt2 eben nicht.. siehe hier


----------



## Zergoras (5. April 2011)

Hab eben bei Amazon die Systemvorraussetzungen gefunden, weiß aber nicht, ob die echt sind. Wenn ja, dann gibts weder DX10 noch DX11. 

Systemvoraussetzungen:

Minimum:
Microsoft Windows XP, Vista® or Windows 7
AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 2.8GHz oder Intel Dual Core 2.4Ghz
AMD Radeon™ HD 2000 256MB od. NVIDIA GeForce 7600GT 256MB
2 GB RAM 
15 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
DirectX kompatible Soundkarte
DirectX 9

Empfohlen:
Microsoft Windows XP, Vista® or Windows 7
AMD Phenom™ II oder Intel® Core™ i7
AMD Radeon™ HD 6000 Series
3 GB RAM
15 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
DirectX kompatible Soundkarte
DirectX 9

Was meint ihr dazu? In Dirt 2 konnte man ja schon mit einem viel schlechteren Pc alles auf Maximum spielen. Warum die 6000 Serie angegeben ist und keine genauere Bezeichnung finde ich auch arg komisch. Aber vielleicht besteht ja doch noch Hoffnung auf DX11, Dirt 2 und F1 2010 hatte es ja auch.


----------



## hd5870 (5. April 2011)

> Empfohlen:
> Microsoft Windows XP, Vista® or Windows 7
> AMD Phenom™ II oder *Intel® Core™ i7*
> AMD Radeon™ *HD 6000 Series*
> ...



Glaub ich wohl eher weniger..


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. April 2011)

Genau das hatte ich mir auch gedacht. Ich habe ne 5850 und die is jetzt noch ne High-Class Karte.  Daher sehr verdächtig


----------



## hd5870 (5. April 2011)

Die empfohlenen Settings stimmen auch nicht.
Ich wette das Spiel läuft mit nem Quad und einer alten 5770 flüssig und so berauchend schaut die Grafik jetzt auch nicht aus.


----------



## Zergoras (7. April 2011)

Dirt 3 wird offiziell DX11 unterstützen. Ich habe bei Codemasters per E-Mail angefragt:


"Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an den Codemasters Kundendienst bezüglich DiRT 3.

Bitte entschuldigen sie das Missverständnis. Das Spiel wird definitiv auch Directx 11-Effekte verwenden.

Wenn Sie noch weitere Hilfe benötigen, antworten Sie bitte auf diese Email und SCHLIESSEN SIE FOLGENDE ZEILE im Email ein:

{|CALLID|}=02342817

oder fügen Sie einfach den ganzen Text dieser Email im Anhang ein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Anne
Codemasters Kundendienst"


----------



## Galford (7. April 2011)

Vielleicht hat es schon jemand gesehen, aber wenn nicht: die 300$ Edition von Dirt 3

Ich kaufe ja gerne Limited Editions, aber 300$ wäre mir zu heftig - vorallem bei einem Rennspiel.
Aber die Frage ist eh ob es überhaupt nach Deutschland kommt, und wenn ja, dann auch für den PC oder nicht.


----------



## Zergoras (7. April 2011)

Soweit ich das gelesen habe, soll es nur in den USA und nur für die Konsolen kommen. Ist mir aber auch egal, sowas brauch ich nicht, dazu ist mir mein Geld zu schade. Die normale Version reicht auch.


----------



## Own3r (7. April 2011)

Ok, dann bin ich schonmal glücklich, dass DX11 unterstützt wird 

Es wird bestimmt ein super Spiel !


----------



## Westfale_09 (7. April 2011)

300 € für nen ferngesteuertes Auto? Nein Danke. Dann doch lieber das Standard Spiel Freu mich auch schon drauf.


----------



## Zergoras (9. April 2011)

"Dirt 3 wird nicht nur wieder mehr Rallye-Feeling bieten, im Multiplayer-Modus soll Abwechlsung herrschen. Dazu integrieren die Entwickler drei Fun-Modi. Der eine, Outbreak, ist bereits seit längerer Zeit bekannt. Ein Auto ist infiziert und muss versuchen, die anderen Teilnehmer durch Berührungen ebenfalls zu infizieren. Wer zuletzt nicht infiziert ist, gewinnt das Match. Der zweite Modus hört auf den Namen Invasion. Ihr und eure Freunde müsst darin die Welt vor Killer-Robotern retten. Die Roboter bestehen allerdings nur aus Pappkarton. Diese müsste ihr überfahren und gleichzeitig darauf achten, nicht die herumstehenden Pappkarton-Wolkenkratzer zu berühren.
Der dritte und letzte Modus hört auf den Namen Transporter, hat aber mit den Filmen nichts zu tun. Es ist eher eine Capture the Flag-Variante, in der die Flaggen an unterschiedlichen Punkten auf der Karte entstehen."

Hört sich sehr spaßig an.


----------



## Westfale_09 (9. April 2011)

Wenn das wirklich so kommt, wäre es Bombe. Nach Flatout mal wieder geile Minigames  Obwohl die Dummies schon Kult waren. Kommt da eigentlich noch was von raus? Würde mal wieder Dummie-Darten


----------



## iceman650 (9. April 2011)

Ein ordentliches Rallye-Feeling würde mir schon reichen 
Eine gute Sound-Engine, Grafik auf dem Niveau von Dirt2 und eine verbesserte (genauere) Steuerung und ich wäre glücklich.
Aber wie gesagt, in Dirt2 waren auch meist echt nur die Rallye-Rennen brauchbar IMO.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Pumpi (10. April 2011)

Jo, schöner Thread, bin auch Dirt Fanboy 

Hier geiles Video im Portrait Modus (5 Displays), zocken können die Jungs leider nicht, aber egal :

YouTube - AMD Eyefinity 5x1 Dirt 3 Running on an AMD Radeon HD 6990


----------



## Lyran (10. April 2011)

Danke für den Link, das sieht auf 5 Monitoren bis auf die üblichen Rahmen ja gar nicht schlecht aus. Aber wie der Typ mitm Gamepad dauernd die Kontrolle über seinen Wagen verliert ist echt bitter


----------



## Own3r (10. April 2011)

Zum Handling muss ich sagen: Ich konnte auch nicht besser Fahren! Denn die Lastverteilung beim schnellen lenken lässt einem mal schnell die Kontrolle verlieren.

Aber das Spiel sieht ganz gut aus (nur auf 5 Monitoren mit Rand ist es ein bisschen blöd ).


----------



## AlexDragonEye (11. April 2011)

spiel wird auf jedenfall gekauft, 
habe Dirt und Dirt 2 schon bis zum abwinken gezockt und Codemaster enttäuscht eigentlich nie wirklich...


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (11. April 2011)

Ich werde es mir auch auf jeden Fall zulegen, denn mit Dirt 2 haben sie ja schon ein sau gutes Game hingekriegt und das werden sie mit dem Nachfolger toppen.


----------



## Zergoras (12. April 2011)

Hier drei neue Gameplay Videos, einmal liegt der Multiplayer im Fokus, beim anderen wird die härteste Strecke der Welt demonstriert, das letzte Video zeigt den Gymkhana Mode:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sA0gDizoWIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dM7CaDIaj70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5nav5qpogk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier ist auch noch ein ganz interessantes Interview auf englisch: http://www.totalvideogames.com/DiRT-3/feature-16372.html


----------



## Own3r (12. April 2011)

Schicke Videos! Das wird bestimmt ein super Spiel.
Nur die Steuerung des Rallyautos finde ich sehr sensibel.


----------



## Zergoras (12. April 2011)

Und hier noch ein neues Video, diesmal gibt es eine "coole" Strecke zu sehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUSgaX7F0NY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. April 2011)

Diese Engine ist der Hammer. Das wird schon was schickes werden 


Das Original dazu 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TshFWSsrn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zergoras (14. April 2011)

Noch ein neues Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zpMGquTery0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab noch eins gefunden, welches Nachtrennen zeigt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XhTr7qexVU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sydeslyde (14. April 2011)

GEIL!
nachtrennen in etlichen rennspielen wie shift und grid schön und gut. in dirt2 gabs ja auch schon dämmerungsrennen bei landrush und rallycross. das war aber nicht so der hammer weils im prinzip durch scheinwerfer wieder hell war
aber NACHTRALLY??? HAMMER!
freu mich da schon auf strecken wie z.b. utah in dirt 2..... lange und recht gerade strecke, im dunkeln, und dann eine unerwartete kurve


----------



## Own3r (14. April 2011)

Kann es sein, dass bei 2:07 im Part 4 auf der Strecke Menschen sind, die an die Seite rennen? 

Das sieht dann sehr nach dynamischer Szenerie aus, genauso wie der Jeep im Night Rallly Rennen.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (14. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass bei 2:07 im Part 4 auf der Strecke Menschen sind, die an die Seite rennen?
> 
> Das sieht dann sehr nach dynamischer Szenerie aus, genauso wie der Jeep im Night Rallly Rennen.



Ja tatsächlich. Nett, aber hoffentlich kann man die nicht über den Haufen fahren


----------



## sydeslyde (14. April 2011)

ja da ist wirklich jemand. wurde auch irgendwie mal angekündigt oder in nem interview gesagt.
ihc glaub die gehn automatisch schnell genug weg, sonst wäre das spiel nicht mehr ab 6 oder 12 xDD


----------



## Own3r (14. April 2011)

Genau das habe ich auch gedacht. Dirt 3 mit USK 18 Zertifikat 

Ich finde solche Elemente sehr gut, da es in der Realität auch so ist.


----------



## Westfale_09 (14. April 2011)

Dieses Spiel verspricht immer mehr 

Hoffentlich wird es kein Reinfall wie Homefront =/


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel verspricht immer mehr
> 
> Hoffentlich wird es kein Reinfall wie Homefront =/



Das Spiel hat ganz andere Voraussetzungen. Das wird kein Reinfall!


----------



## Westfale_09 (15. April 2011)

Ja klar ist das was anderes. Aber Homefront wird, je mehr man es spielt, immer unerträglicher. Da bleib ich lieber bei CoD oder BFBC2 

Aber Dirt 3 wird schon cool. Ich hasse normal Rennspiele. Aber das habe ich mir am ersten Tag vorbestellt. 

Vielleicht hab ich mich ja auch vom Ken Block Fiesta blenden lassen  Wenn man ein Fiesta Sport fährt muss man das Spiel haben


----------



## Zergoras (15. April 2011)

Ich habe ja auch gleich am ersten Tag vorbestellt. Ich hab bis jetzt jedes Codemasters Rennspiel direkt gekauft und ich habe es nie bereut, weil alle Spiele wirklich gut sind. Also mach dir da mal keinen Kopf. 

Das letzte Video aus der fünfer Serie:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnHt5UdDiZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Own3r (15. April 2011)

Super, der Gymkhana (oder so ) Modus gefällt mir. Ich stelle mir das baer irgendwie ein bisschen schwer vor...egal 

Aber irgendwie sind die Videos laggy. Ich denke das Spiel braucht ordentlich Grafikpower!


----------



## Westfale_09 (15. April 2011)

Hoffentlich packt meine HD 5850 das noch =/ ;D

Diese Spielmodi sind eh immer die geilsten  Haben se sich alles von Tony Hawk abgeguckt


----------



## Zergoras (15. April 2011)

Der Lag liegt daran, weil das teilweise Videos von einer Konsole sind, die nur mit 30 fps läuft, bzw oft darunter. In einem Interview wurde gesagt, dass die Systemanforderungen fast ähnlich von Dirt 2 sind. Und das fiel doch schon sehr human aus. 
Hier gibts acht neue Screens zu sehen: DiRT 3 Screens


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2011)

Hoffentlich lässt sichs bei Dirt 3 im Gymkhana besser driften als bei Shift 2. Da ist das Driften nämlich ein Grauß und fast nicht mit Spaß spielbar...


----------



## Westfale_09 (16. April 2011)

Bin mal gespannt  Wie ein kleines Kind 
Mal gucken ob der Fiesta das schafft, was er auch auf der Straße so kann 

Aber die Minigames werden glaub ich mehr gespielt, als das Hauptspiel


----------



## Galford (21. April 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 hat ja hier schon zuvor die textliche Beschreibungen der folgenden Spielmodi gepostet. Jetzt gibt es neues Videomaterial hierzu, und es sieht wirklich spaßig aus:

Transporter
Outbreak 
Invasion 


Und noch zwei weitere Videos: 

Singleplayer 
Split Screen Gameplay


----------



## Zergoras (21. April 2011)

Sehr cool. Zum Glück kann man keinen Totalschaden kriegen, weil dann wär man immer sehr schnell raus. 
Sieht nach jeder Menge Spaß aus auf diesen "Strecken". Ich freu mich drauf. Chaos pur. 

Kann das sein, dass die alle in den Videos nicht fahren können?! Sind die Videos von der Konsole? Sieht ganz danach aus. Und ich finde den Schnee ein bisschen künstlich.


----------



## sydeslyde (22. April 2011)

natürlich kann man totalschaden bekommen. ich geh aber davon aus dass in den videos nur mit optischem und ohne vollständigem/technischen schaden gespielt wurde.
und man muss doch zugeben: manche totalschäden sind einfach geil weil man sich z.b. 12 mal überschlägt oder so xDDD

die videos sind ziemlich sicher von konsole wie so ziemlich alle gameplay vids von dirt3 bisher.... denk ich.

und wirklich fahren können se nicht, hast recht.


----------



## Zergoras (22. April 2011)

Ich mein das mit dem Totalschaden im Party Modus. Denke nicht, dass das da geht. Weil bei Capture the flag killt man sich ja sonst immer.


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. April 2011)

Da wird das Schadensmodell sehr sehr stark runtergedrosselt sein. Ganz aus würde ich nich sagen aber stark runtergedrosselt


----------



## Zergoras (26. April 2011)

Die Systemvorraussetzungen bei Amazon waren fast richtig. Bei Steam findet man nun folgendes:

Minimum:

    Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP, Vista oder Windows 7
    Prozessor: AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 2.8 GHz, Intel Pentium® D 2.8 GHz
    Speicher: 2 GB
    Festplatte: 15 GB
    Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon™ HD 2000 256 MB, NVIDIA® GeForce® 8000 Serien 256 MB
    DirectX®: DirectX® 9
    Sound: DirectX® kompatible Soundkarte 


Empfohlen:

        DirectX 11
        Betriebssystem: Windows Vista® oder Windows® 7
        Prozessor:AMD Phenom™ II oder Intel® Core™ i7
        Speicher: 3 GB
        Festplatte: 15 GB
        Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon™ HD 6000 Serien
        DirectX®: DirectX® 11
        Sound: DirectX® kompatibel Soundkarte


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. April 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Die Systemvorraussetzungen bei Amazon waren fast richtig. Bei Steam findet man nun folgendes:
> 
> Minimum:
> 
> ...


 
Niemals kann das stimmen. Das sind momentan die High End Karten. Ich habe ne5850 Karte. Die können nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass ich mir ne 6000er Serie hole. Ich denke, dass der Hersteller eher die 5000er Serie meint.

Das wäre echt ein bisschen zu hoch gesetzt.


----------



## Zergoras (27. April 2011)

Die wollen nur die 6000 Serie promoten, wie beim letzten Dirt die 5000 Serie. Was ich grad noch gefunden habe finde ich sehr merkwürdig. Alles so wie oben, nur bei empfohlen ne GTX590? :O Niemals...


----------



## r34ln00b (27. April 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Die wollen nur die 6000 Serie promoten, wie beim letzten Dirt die 5000 Serie. Was ich grad noch gefunden habe finde ich sehr merkwürdig. Alles so wie oben, nur bei empfohlen ne GTX590? :O Niemals...


 
ist doch immer so, sei´s die 9800pro damals bei half-life² oder die FX bei doom³.


----------



## thysol (2. Mai 2011)

*Update: 02/05/2011​*

Es soll eine Collector's Edition des Game erscheinen mit einem RC Rennwagen
Es soll 3 Multiplayer Fun Modi geben: Zombies, Capture the Flag, Killer Robot.



Hier ist auch ein neues Video vom Multiplayer Modus:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjF3nPEz73A


----------



## Hemoridé (2. Mai 2011)

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass es einen splitscreenmodus für die PC Version geben soll?


----------



## Zergoras (3. Mai 2011)

Splitscreen ja, aber ob auch für den Pc keine Ahnung. Ich hoffe doch. :>


----------



## Galford (3. Mai 2011)

Es wird Splitscreen in der PC Version geben. Zumindest hat das Dirt 3 Senior Game Designer Paul Coleman über Twitter bestätigt.



			
				Paul Coleman via Twitter am 29.04.2011 schrieb:
			
		

> yes, there will be Split Screen on the PC version of Dirt3


 
Original Tweet hier.


----------



## alm0st (3. Mai 2011)

Noch genau 3 Wochen, hab jetzt schon ne mega Ungeduld


----------



## Razor2408 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich auch - ist schon vorbestellt und sogar alle Vorräte sind voll (natürlich auch zur Vorbereitung auf 21/12/2012)


----------



## Zergoras (3. Mai 2011)

Nice, Splitscreen am Pc hat ja schon Seltenheitswert.  Noch drei Wochen...


----------



## Westfale_09 (3. Mai 2011)

Die Carlist würd mich aber noch sehr interessieren


----------



## Hemoridé (4. Mai 2011)

Ahhhh, ich wills zocken--> JETZT


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich will die Carlist


----------



## alm0st (6. Mai 2011)

Bin ja mal auf die Perfomance gespannt, da die empfohlenen Anforderung ja doch recht hoch ausgefallen sind ^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. Mai 2011)

Ne sind doch normal  Da is nichts weltbewegendes bei. Nagut die 6000 Serie ist hoch klar. Aber wie das hier schon erwähnt wurde, ist das nur Marketing, damit mehr sich ne 6000 HD Serien Karte holen (egal welche). 
Der Rest ist doch erträglich 

Zudem ist jetzt der Online Pass rausgekommen: Dirt 3: Online-Pass gegen Gebraucht-Verkäufe - codemasters, dirt 3

Zwar ist die Bindung bei dem Teil nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, jedoch macht es einen Weiterverkauf nicht mehr so einfach.




> So soll man durch die Eingabe des Keys die Möglichkeit bekommen, seine Gameplay-Videos bei Youtube hochzuladen. Außerdem warten fünf exklusive Fahrzeuge auf jeden Spieler, der sich im Internet registriert. Der Mcrae R4, der Ford Sierra RS Cosworth und der Hummer H3 sollen bei den neuen Boliden dabei sein.


 

Sehr nette Autos


----------



## alm0st (6. Mai 2011)

Naja, aber X4 bzw. i7 ist trotzdem nicht von schelchten Eltern. Denke bzw. hoffe mal dass das dynamische Wettersystem seinen Teil dazu beitragen wird.


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. Mai 2011)

Das wird wohl denk ich der ausschlaggebende Punkt sein. Durch diese Performancewechsel und Grafikwechsel muss der Prozessort ne bestimmte Leistung haben. Und Codemaster macht es richtig, die Anforderungen höher zu schrauben, dass die Kunden Bescheid wissen, mit welcher Grafik sie bei ihrem PC rechnen können. Das sollen ja die Höchstanforderungen sein. Da brauch man nen High End Rechner. Die machen diese Anforderungen ja auch nich auf  1660 x 1050 Auflösungen. Da sind dann schon mal 5.... x 2.... Auflösungen.  Also das 4-5 fache vom Otto-Normalspieler. Daher diese Anforderungen. Meine 5850 ist auch erst ein Jahr alt und ich kann die in nem 3/4 Jahr ausbauen, weil die nicht mehr High End ist


----------



## Zergoras (6. Mai 2011)

Online Pass interessiert mich nicht, Spiele die ich mir kaufe behalte ich. Also kann mir das egal sein. 
Und das mit der Grafik wurde schon gesagt, wird hauptsächlich an dem Wetterstystem liegen. Aber selbst Formel 1 2010 lief mit DX11 und Wettereffekte bei mehr als 60 fps. Also ich habe da keine Bedenken. Vor allem wenn man sich mal den Vergleich Dirt 1 und 2 ansieht. Dirt 2 hat eine bessere Grafik und läuft besser als Dirt 1. Ich kanns gar nicht mehr erwarten.


----------



## Zergoras (6. Mai 2011)

Hier ein neues Video, wieder aber nur von der Konsole (so kann man niemals auf Schnee fahren, Schadensmodell ausgeschaltet?!):
http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/driving/dirt3/video/6312420?hd=1

Wen ein kleiner Preview der finalen Version interessiert, sollte sich das mal anschauen: DiRT 3 Preview


----------



## alm0st (10. Mai 2011)

PC Games hat heute ne Vorschau auf Dirt 3 veröffentlicht, klingt echt nicht schlecht muss ich sagen 

Dirt 3-Vorschau: Zurück zu den Wurzeln, endlich mehr Rallye


----------



## Zergoras (11. Mai 2011)

Find ich auch, vor allem hört sich das ziemlich gut an:

"Grafisch macht der Titel auch noch mal einen deutlichen Sprung nach  vorne, denn so realitätsnah sah noch kein Wald in einem Rennspiel zuvor  aus – selbst die kleinsten Details stimmen: Rast ihr in einer Kurve zum  Beispiel in einen Stapel Holzstämme, so zerfliegt nicht nur eure  Motorhaube in tausend Kleinteile, sondern auch das Gehölz zerbirst in  unzählige Splitter – ohne Übertreibung! Einen kleinen Schock versetzt es  einem dagegen, wenn man schnittig um die Kurve driftet und direkt  danach einen Zuschauer aus dem Weg hechten sieht, um nicht mit der Front  des Boliden Bekanntschaft zu machen."

Die armen Bäume und so.


----------



## Own3r (11. Mai 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> "... danach einen Zuschauer aus dem Weg hechten sieht, um nicht mit der Front  des Boliden Bekanntschaft zu machen."


 
Da hatte ich da auf den Video doch richtig gesehen 

Nur diese DLCs stören mich jetzt bei CM


----------



## alm0st (11. Mai 2011)

Die DLCs sind echt ********, finde CM hätte es sich durchaus sparen können... werde das Spiel trotzdem kaufen, aber nur aufgrund des positiven Previews von PC Games.


----------



## debalz (11. Mai 2011)

Bin mal gespannt ob ich diesmal mit dem Lenkrad spielen kann, bei Dirt 2 hab ich es einfach nicht hingekriegt. Hat mit dem Pad allerdings auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht! Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich werde mir Dirt 3 auch kaufen. Meine Entscheidung steht. Da ich bei Amazon nur 37 € dafür bezahle 

Das erste was ich in dem Spiel testen werde, ich versuche einen Passanten zu erwischen


----------



## sydeslyde (11. Mai 2011)

nur 37 euro? nicht schlecht.

und zum thema passanten erwischen:
das wird dir nicht gelingen, cm hat schon bestätigt, dass es resetlines bei denen geben wird. sprich wie wenn man die strecke zu weit verlässt wird man einfach zurückgesetzt. bei passanten dan also auch.

wenn dem nicht so wäre wärs vmtl nicht mehr ab 6 jahren xD


----------



## debalz (11. Mai 2011)

wie 37 € - erzähl!


----------



## Zergoras (11. Mai 2011)

Solltest du doch mal einen Passanten erwischen, wird Codemasters alle Dirt 3 Kopien zurückziehen müssen, genauso wie bei Wolfenstein und das Hakenkreuz. 
Ich habe es mir ja schon lange vorbestellt, doch bei Amazon sehe ich nur einen Preis von 42,95€, wo hast du die 37€ her?


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Mai 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Solltest du doch mal einen Passanten erwischen, wird Codemasters alle Dirt 3 Kopien zurückziehen müssen, genauso wie bei Wolfenstein und das Hakenkreuz.
> Ich habe es mir ja schon lange vorbestellt, doch bei Amazon sehe ich nur einen Preis von 42,95€, wo hast du die 37€ her?



zu 1. Die können mir das Spiel ja dann nicht wegnehmen  War ja bei Wolfenstein auch nicht so. Die die es hatten, hatten die Wahl es zurückzugeben. Es ist ja nicht illegal besorgt worden.

2. Ich hatte Homefront in der Voice of Freedom bestellt damals. (Fehleikauf des Jahres) Da die Lieferprobleme hatten, habe ich nen 5 € Gutschein für den Spielebereich bekommen den ich bei dem Spiel eingelöst habe. Daher 37 €


----------



## Zergoras (11. Mai 2011)

Das ist mir klar, wäre ja auch noch schöner.  Achso, verstehe. Daher kommt also der Preis.


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Mai 2011)

Hat das Drecksspiel wenigstens einen Vorteil gebracht


----------



## Zergoras (11. Mai 2011)

Ja, kaufste dir das nächste Drecksspiel.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Mai 2011)

was solls denn da nu scho wieder an dlc schmutz geben? :/


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Mai 2011)

Geldmache nichts weiter


----------



## DarkMo (12. Mai 2011)

ja das is mir klar, aber ich meine, was konkret an dlc's die sich vorstellen. neue autos? strecken? aufkleber?


----------



## alm0st (12. Mai 2011)

Sowohl als auch, siehe hier:

Dirt 3: Erster DLC schon fix - 8 Etappen der Rally Monte Carlo - codemasters, dirt 3


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. Mai 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch, siehe hier:
> 
> Dirt 3: Erster DLC schon fix - 8 Etappen der Rally Monte Carlo - codemasters, dirt 3




Neue Autos sind ja total geil. Klasse CM. Die eine Strecke ist doch zum Beispiel oft in den Videos aufgetaucht und wird denk ich auch nen großen MP Faktor einnehmen. Da darf man dann nochmal 10 € für bezahlen =(


----------



## Pumpi (12. Mai 2011)

Was stimmt denn mit der PEGI Version für 34.99 von der Main nicht ?

Ich hoffe ich hab da jetzt nichts falsches bestellt 

Vielleicht darf man ab 12 ja die Passanten umfahren ? Oder es gibt Groupie Nackedei's


----------



## alm0st (12. Mai 2011)

Klar, da gibts bestimmt fern ab der Strecke ein Nudisten Camp im Wald


----------



## sydeslyde (12. Mai 2011)

hab grade gesehen dass auf youtube ne umfangreiche preview zu dirt3 gekommen ist.
ich empfinde es eher als review, so umfangreich wies ist, aber es ist ne führ version, demnach -> preeeeeeeview

viele viele spielszenen.
mit einblick ins menü :p


links hier:
part 1: YouTube - Dirt 3 Preview 1
part 2: YouTube - Dirt 3 Preview 2
part 3: YouTube - Dirt 3 Preview 3


----------



## Zergoras (13. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön.  Nur leider wieder blöde Konsole. Aber das macht wieder richtig Lust direkt loszulegen, solange noch warten.


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. Mai 2011)

Sind doch nur noch 11 Tage  

Ich will Ken Blocks Fiesta fahren direkt am Anfang


----------



## alm0st (13. Mai 2011)

11 sind 11 zu viel  Ich bin ja bloß froh, dass am Dienstag schon The Witcher 2 kommt, das macht die Woche bis Dirt 3 wengistens erträglich^^


----------



## Zergoras (13. Mai 2011)

Genau sind 11 zuviel. 
Teil vier ist online:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QctYXBkZ3H8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Teil fünf:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2fYLvqTmK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sydeslyde (13. Mai 2011)

vielzuviel.
keiner kanns erwarten xD

mies ist auch: ich hab jetzt bis zu den pfingstferien (bayern) in 4 wochen nicht wirklich viiiieeeel zeit ums anständig zu genießen, weil wir jede woche mindestens eine schulaufgabe haben, und ich zwei referate vorbereiten muss 

EGAL für dirt3 ist immer zeit


----------



## jensi251 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube das Spiel wird ein Flop


----------



## Zergoras (13. Mai 2011)

Weil?


----------



## Freeak (13. Mai 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Spiel wird ein Flop


 
Aha, Du hast also ne Glaskugel ja?

Sorry aber für derartige Sätze und Behauptungen erntest du nicht gerade Tosenden Beiffall. Zumal du OHNE jedwede begrüdung geschrieben hast das es Floppen würde. Wenn du´s nicht magst Kaufe es nicht und Lies auch keine Test´s darüber. Oder fällt dir das so schwer einfach mal was unkommentiert zu lassen?


----------



## Zergoras (13. Mai 2011)

Noch ein neues Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_qXhjMbAfpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. Mai 2011)

Er will Beiträge Sammeln  Mensch Leute das müsst ihr doch verstehen. Ist für manche wohl wie Schwanzlängenvergleich


----------



## Zergoras (14. Mai 2011)

Norwegen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Y3HVOmR67g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pumpi (15. Mai 2011)

Ich schätze mal ab der Hälfte des Vid hat Codemasters schonmal für Dirt 4 und den Tornado Mode geübt   :

YouTube - LAMBORGHINI AVENTADOR LP 700-4. A RELENTLESS FORCE.


----------



## alm0st (16. Mai 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal ab der Hälfte des Vid hat Codemasters schonmal für Dirt 4 und den Tornado Mode geübt  :
> 
> YouTube - LAMBORGHINI AVENTADOR LP 700-4. A RELENTLESS FORCE.


 
Nice


----------



## Zergoras (16. Mai 2011)

Preview 6:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQMIuVtm1zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. Mai 2011)

NOCH 1 WOCHE!!! 7 TAGE


----------



## sydeslyde (17. Mai 2011)

1 woche zu lang wie ich finde. 

ich hoffe amazon bleibt treu und schickt das ding so, dass es schon nen tag früher da ist


----------



## Galford (17. Mai 2011)

So wie ich Games for Windows Live kenne, gibt es dort auch einen Release-Termin-Check. Wer also nicht die Konsolenversion kauft, kann das Spiel wohl auch nur dann aktivieren, wenn Live es freischaltet, was am 24. Mai sein kann, vielleicht aber auch füher, oder eben auch nicht.

Und Release ist am 24.Mai, was ein Dienstag ist. Wenn man das Spiel einen Tag füher möchte, also am Montag, dann müsste Amazon dass Spiel ja bereits am Samstag (oder Freitag?) versenden.

Und wer es über Steam kauft, muss eh darauf warten, das es Steam freischält.


----------



## Zergoras (18. Mai 2011)

Preview 7:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Mthz1cvwvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Westfale_09 (18. Mai 2011)

Hm zeigt der bei euch die Youtube Videos hier im Forum an? Bei mir irgendwie nicht


----------



## Own3r (18. Mai 2011)

Wie ist es jetzt eigentlich mit den Vorbestellerboni. Bekommt man die in einem bestimmten Shop? Oder bekommt man diese Version auch im Laden als Limited Edition?


----------



## meckswell (18. Mai 2011)

Kommt Dirt 3 gleich in DX 11 oder wird das wieder nachgeliefert, wie bei Dirt 2 und F1 2010?

Nun OT:
Bei mir freezed Dirt 2 in DX 11 immer so nach ein bis zwei Rennen, immer beim Laden oder Speichern, jmd ne Idee was das sein kann?


----------



## alm0st (18. Mai 2011)

Dirt 3 kommt zu Release mit DX 11 

@ *Own3r* 

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, gibts die Boni bei bestimmten Shops - aber genaueres wurde da glaube ich auch nicht genannt


----------



## Own3r (18. Mai 2011)

Ja toll gemacht Codemaster! Man weiß nicht wo man den Bonus bekommt - hauptsache man bestellt vor  

So langsam reichen mir diese Boni und DLCs


----------



## Galford (18. Mai 2011)

Bei Amazon gibt es das SuperteamPack, allerdings nur für die PS3!

Amazon.de: Games: Dirt 3 - Pre-Order-Aktion



Bleibt die Frage, ob es für die Xbox360 und den PC diese Boni auch gibt, und wenn ja, dann wo?


----------



## Zergoras (18. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Hm zeigt der bei euch die Youtube Videos hier im Forum an? Bei mir irgendwie nicht


  Also bei mir werden die Videos angezeigt.



meckswell schrieb:


> Kommt Dirt 3 gleich in DX 11 oder wird das wieder nachgeliefert, wie bei Dirt 2 und F1 2010?


 Dirt 2 hatte DX11 auch schon bei Release. Auch bei Dirt 3 wird das so sein, siehe hier: Dirt 3 DX11



Own3r schrieb:


> Wie ist es jetzt eigentlich mit den Vorbestellerboni. Bekommt man die in einem bestimmten Shop? Oder bekommt man diese Version auch im Laden als Limited Edition?


Ich habe bis jetzt nur gesehen, dass es das Superteam Pack bei der Ps3 Version von Amazon dabei gibt. Und nur so nebenbei, dort ist alles schon freigeschaltet, alle anderen müssen sich das freispielen, also wen interessiert dann der Bonus?! 
"Das Superteam Pack enthält vier exklusive Teams und 14 Autos - die  Vehikel stehen für Vorbesteller sofort zur Verfügung, während übrige  Spieler sie zunächst freischalten müssen."
Superteams-Pack


----------



## Own3r (18. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann ist ja alles klar! Freispielen macht sowieso mehr Spaß


----------



## Freddydouh (18. Mai 2011)

Findet ihr nicht dass die Systemanforderungen nicht ein bisschen hoch angesetzt sind? Core i7 empfohlen?!


----------



## Own3r (18. Mai 2011)

Ja die Systemanforderungen scheinen hoch, aber in Wirklichkeit reicht auch ein etwas "schlechterer" PC aus. Codemasters macht das nur fürs Marketing


----------



## Galford (18. Mai 2011)

Also wenn man sich die Anforderungen von Dirt 2 ansieht (Ende 2009), dann sind die angeblichen Anforderungen von Dirt 3 gar nicht mehr so überraschend.

Colin McRae: DiRT 2 - Systemanforderungen enthüllt - News bei GameStar.de



			
				 Dirt ZWEI Anforderungen schrieb:
			
		

> Empfohlene Anforderungen:
> 
> Prozessor: Intel Core i7 oder AMD Phenom II
> 3 GByte Arbeitsspeicher
> ...


----------



## sydeslyde (19. Mai 2011)

preview 8 ist auch schon online:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd7zLOTmHrs


----------



## Own3r (20. Mai 2011)

Ok, Gamestar hat Dirt 3 90/100 Punken gegeben und es ist damit "hervorragend"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Mai 2011)

PCGH macht mal bei den Techniktest bei Dirt 3. 



Galford schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich die Anforderungen von Dirt 2  ansieht (Ende 2009), dann sind die angeblichen Anforderungen von Dirt 3  gar nicht mehr so überraschend.
> 
> Colin  McRae: DiRT 2 - Systemanforderungen enthüllt - News bei  GameStar.de


 
Das ist aber mal steinalt:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ms-Pack/Rennspiel-Sportspiel-Simulation/News/


----------



## Own3r (20. Mai 2011)

Dirt 3 scheint ja eins der ersten Spiele zu sein, was von mehr als 4 Kernen profitiert


----------



## Freeak (20. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Dirt 3 scheint ja eins der ersten Spiele zu sein, was von mehr als 4 Kernen profitiert


 

Tja, die Jungs heißen nicht umsonst *CODE*masters.


----------



## Galford (20. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> PCGH macht mal bei den Techniktest bei Dirt 3.
> Das ist aber mal steinalt:
> Dirt 3: Systemanforderungen plus Infos zum Superteams Pack - directx 11, codemasters, dirt 3


 
Das was ich gepostet habe sind die Anforderungen für Dirt *ZWEI* gewesen, und das nur um zu zeigen, daß schon damals (Ende 2009) ein Core i7 empfohlen wurde, und man sich im Bezug auf Dirt *DREI* nicht zu sehr von der Core i7 Empfehlung verunsichern lassen sollte. 

Ein ausführlicher Benchmarktest für Dirt *DREI*, sagt natürlich mehr aus. Dieser stand mir aber zu Zeitpunkt meines vorherigen Beitrages natürlich nicht zu Verfügung.


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich find es schon Heftig, dass mein Phenom II x4 965 Be schon zu schlecht dafür ist =/ um auf High End zu spielen.


----------



## Jacca (20. Mai 2011)

die steam version von dirt 3 ist ab sofort vorrauszuladen


----------



## perforierer (21. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute, mal zwei kurze Fragen:
Hat das Spiel auch in der PC Version nen Splitscreen?
Gibt es nen Lanmodus über die offline Funktion von GfWl?
(Dass man nach Installation einmal mit GHfWl verbinden muss ist klar...)


----------



## Westfale_09 (21. Mai 2011)

Splitscreen ja.


----------



## Galford (21. Mai 2011)

Dirt 3 besitzt trotz "Games for Windows Live" *keine* Überprüfung der Veröffentlichungsdatums! 
Nur die Bonusautos sind noch nicht zum Download verfügbar - das Spiel gibt zwar die Meldung aus, allerdings gibt es laut Marketplace noch keine Inhalte.

Wer das Spiel also heute noch findet und kauft, kann gleich loslegen und muss nicht auf die Freischaltung warten.

Bei Steamversionen sieht es natürlich anders aus (Freischaltung laut Steam am 24. Mai).


----------



## Zergoras (21. Mai 2011)

Irgendjemand auch bei Amazon bestellt? Die sollen das mal rauschicken.  Werden die wohl erst am Montag machen. Ist es bei euch auch noch nicht versendet?


----------



## RSX (21. Mai 2011)

Gerade eben vorbestellt. Normalerweise geht die Ware immer einen bis zwei Tage vor Release raus. Keine Panik.


----------



## Own3r (21. Mai 2011)

Ich werde das Spiel am Montag bei Media Markt kaufen. Das Spiel wird so cool


----------



## Zergoras (21. Mai 2011)

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht der Wertungen:

CVG - 9.4/10
GameInformer - 8.75/10
GameMasters - 94
GamerZines - 88/100
GamesRadar - 9/10
Guardian - 4/5
Gametrailers - 9.2/10
IGN - 8.5/10
IncGamers - 9/10
OXM - 9/10
Playr - 8.5/10
STN - 6/6
Videogamer - 9/10

Naja, ich habe halt gehofft, dass ich das schon am Montag spielen könnte.


----------



## Pumpi (21. Mai 2011)

> Irgendjemand auch bei Amazon bestellt?


 
Habe bei einem Zulieferer von Amazon bestellt (vor ca einer Woche) und mußte gerade mit Erschrecken feststellen, das dieser Versender gedenkt erst am 24ten zu versenden 

Aber egal, man sollte eh den ersten Patch abwarten, für ungetrübte/kaum getrübte Freude 

Korrektur:

Gameline sagt per Mail das sie gestern versendet haben und Amazon weiß es nun auch, sah gestern Abend noch anders aus


----------



## Zergoras (21. Mai 2011)

Man konnte jedes Codemasters Spiel ohne Patches ohne Probleme spielen. In gewisser Weise war F1 2010 eine Ausnahme. Aber ansonsten. :>

StarCraft 2 kam auch an einem Dienstag raus und ich hatte es dank Amazon schon am Samstag. Wieso hier nicht auch?!  -.-
Ich denke du wirst das Spiel dann Montag kriegen.


----------



## Freeak (22. Mai 2011)

Haha ist das Cool, ich habe Dirt 3 bereits  (Hätte es sogar schon am Freitag haben Können, so aber am Samstag  Abgeholt) und es ist genauso geil geworden wie ich es Erhofft hatte und  ENDLICH!!! ENDLICH!!! ENDLICH!!! kann ich wieder durch Schweden  Brettern.

Leute Kauft echt Dirt 3 es macht Laune Ohne Ende.



Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Ich find es schon Heftig, dass mein Phenom II  x4 965 Be schon zu schlecht dafür ist =/ um auf High End zu  spielen.



Kann ich nicht so Stehenlassen, nutze selber nen Phenon II X4 965 und Dirt3 wie auch schon die Vorgänger Laufen Butterweich über meinen 24 Zöller in Full HD mit AA und AF. Die Jungs wissen wirklich wie man Spiele Programiert.

Gut das Grafikfeuerwerk wird auch von ner HD 6970 befeuert, aber dennoch Lief es auch mit ner HD 4890 schon Flüssig in ähnlich Hohen Settings. Daher mache dir keine Platte, das läuft definitiv.


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2011)

Wie hast du das Spiel denn jetzt schon bekommen? 

Poste doch bitte mal einen Screenshot


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. Mai 2011)

Echt mal


----------



## sydeslyde (22. Mai 2011)

EIN screenshot wäre doch leicht untertrieben wie ich finde 
viele, oder ein video (per fraps replay filmen) würden unsere wartezeit doch ernsthaft verkürzen...

fraps wird eh wieder mein tool des vertrauens sein... die youtube upload funktion ist ja mal schlichtweg misraten wie ich finde.


----------



## Freeak (22. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Klar, ich Poste gerne nen Paar Pic´s. Und der Händler meines Vertrauens ist eben absolut Cool. Ich habe schon sehr oft Titel stellenweise sogar 1 Woche vor Release bekommen. Zudem habe ich gute Connections zu ihm, erhalte daher immer mal was gutes.


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

Freeak schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, ich Poste gerne nen Paar Pic´s. Und der Händler meines Vertrauens ist eben absolut Cool. Ich habe schon sehr oft Titel stellenweise sogar 1 Woche vor Release bekommen. Zudem habe ich gute Connections zu ihm, erhalte daher immer mal was gutes.



Man wie kann man so ein Glueck haben? Nun seh zu ich will was sehen

Btw: Ich gehoere jetzt zu den 1000ern


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2011)

Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Bilder gespannt


----------



## Speedguru (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe es auch über Amazon vorbestellt, hoffentlich ist es auch dienstag da, da habe ich nämlich zeit zum zocken!  

Grüße

Speed


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. Mai 2011)

Macht euch mal keine Gedanken. Amazon ist der Zuverlässigste Händler dafür  Ich habe bissher nur 2 mal Probs gehabt. 1. War bei COD (Spiel hatte ich trotzdem am Releasetag + 5 € Gutschein für mein nächstes Spiel) 2. Homefront, weil die Voice of Freedom noch irgendeinen Produktionsfehler seitens THQ hatte. Also daher kanns du Amazon vertrauen. Da kommt immer alles bei Releasetag an. Wenn du Glück hast schon einen vorher


----------



## Speedguru (22. Mai 2011)

jo, das will ich doch hoffen  Aber es geht frühstens dienstag, da es noch nicht versendet wurde, freue mich richtig auf das Spiel!!


----------



## Freeak (22. Mai 2011)

Habe nen paar Bilder auf Max und unter DX 11 gemacht und oben Gepostet. Hatte leider nicht viel zeit zu Zocken, habs nur 2 Stunden Gestern und heute Gespielt und mir nen Eindruck zu machen. Denn es hat dämlicherwiese auch ne Einblendbare Idealinie (die ich Auschalten will). Gut für Leute die perfekte Zeiten Fahren wollen, aber bei Dirt ging es mir schon immer eher darum so zu fahren wie ich es für das beste Halte. Ideallinie kann man in nen Shift nutzen, aber im nem Ralleygame?


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. Mai 2011)

Die Bilder sehen doch schon mal hammermäßig aus. Kanns kaum abwarten 

Freu mich echt schon druaf. Ich denke mal auch, dass mein System das auch auf der Grafik packt und das wird hammer  Freu freu 

Die Ideallinie wirst du auch ausschalten können


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2011)

Hammer Bilder! Ich freue mich schon richtig auf die Rally-Etappen


----------



## Galford (22. Mai 2011)

Die Ideallinie schält man aus, in dem man vor einem Rennen "Schwierigkeit & Fahrhilfen" auswählt, und dann auf "Erweiterte Einstellungen" geht, und die Ideallinie ausschaltet.

Aber ganz am Anfang, bei der Profilerstellung werdet ihr gefragt wie ihr euch einschätzt. Ich habe dort gleich "Profi" ausgewählt (gibt noch Anfänger und Amateur), und bei der Einstellung "Profi" müsste die Ideallinie eigentlich auch gleich deaktiviert sein. Ich habe mir zwar mal das "Schwierigkeiten & Fahrhilfen" Menü vor dem ersten Rennen angeschaut, bin mir aber jedenfalls nicht mehr 100% sicher ob ich die Ideallinie ausgeschalten habe, wobei sie eigentlich auch wirklich aus gewesen sein müsste.


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2011)

Ach, hast du das Spiel auch schon? Und wie ist es so im Vergleich zu Dirt 2? Wie ist die Performance und die Steuerung?


----------



## Galford (22. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ach, hast du das Spiel auch schon? Und wie ist es so im Vergleich zu Dirt 2? Wie ist die Performance und die Steuerung?


 
Ja, hat nur irgendwie keiner richtig kapiert. Ich habe doch auf der Seite 16, erster Beitrag, geschrieben, dass es keine Überprüfung des Releasedatums gibt und das Spiel Bonusautos zum Herunterladen meldet, und der Marketplace aber nichts anbietet. Das wusste ich, weil ich es selber getestet hatte.

Gespielt habe ich auch noch nicht so viel. Deshalb will ich auch noch kein Einschätzung abgeben. Gymkana z.B. habe ich noch gar nicht gespielt.
Die Steuerung empfinde ich als sehr gut, wie ich die Steuerung eigentlich auch schon bei Dirt 2 fand, aber ich bin nicht unbedingt besonders feinfühlig. MMn aber auf jeden Fall besser als bei Dirt 1. Ich spiele mit dem Xbox360 Gamepad. 
Und die Performance würde ich als etwas besser als bei Dirt 2 einschätzen (habe Fraps an), aber dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich Dirt 2 unter DX9 durchgespielt hatte, und nur zuletzt ein paar Rennen mit DX11 gefahren bin. Dirt 3 spiele ich mit DX11. Auf jeden Fall läuft es flüssiger als Shift 2 (und sieht im Schnitt auch besser aus)


----------



## DarkMo (22. Mai 2011)

da hier ja schon die ersten am zocken sind... wisst ihr, ob das spiel auch mit tastatur ordentlich spielbar is? viele der aktuellen rennspiele sind mit tasta ja einfach nur ein graus, nur hab ich keinen bock (un noch weniger die kohle) mir mal eben nen 300 euro lenkrad zu hohlen. auch wüst ich hier garnich, wo hin damit. un mit so gamepad ruß komm ich ned klar - bin halt konsolen verachter ^^ daher is das für mich immer sone primäre frage. wäre nett, wenn ihr da mal statements zu abgeben könntet


----------



## Zergoras (22. Mai 2011)

Ihr wisst, dass ich euch alle hasse, weil ihr das Spiel schon habt.


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ihr mir das Spiel empfehlen könnt, werde ich es mir morgen kaufen 

Die Bilder sehen sehr gut aus. Mit wie vielen FPS läuft es bei euch?


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Mai 2011)

Kauf es dir  Die Geschichte mit dem DLC ist zwar schwachsinn aber man muss es sich ja nicht holen 

Leider hat Amazon noch nichts verschickt =/ Heißt das es morgen nicht ankommen :*(


----------



## alm0st (23. Mai 2011)

Geil geil geil 

Hört bloß auf mit den Bildern, sonst halt ich echt nicht bis morgen Abend durch


----------



## Freeak (23. Mai 2011)

Also die Tastatursteuerung ist wie auch schon in Dirt 2 Großartig. Selber habe ich zwar auch ein Lenkrad (G25) und ein Gamepad (X-Box 360) aber bevorzuge dennoch aus Platzgründen und der Spielmechanik die Tastatur.

Codemasters haben wirklich nen gutes Game gemacht und einfach eine Gute Steuerung Hingelegt. Egal ob Gamepad Lenkrad oder Tastatur.

Allerdings habe ich nun nach einigen Stunden mehr auch ein paar Kritikpunkte, so finde ich das Menü nicht so schon wie im Vorgänger mit dem Wohnwagen, auch die Fahrer Schimpfen nicht mehr wenn man auf der Piste recht Rabiat zu sache geht. Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich noch nicht so weit bin und das nur für die Großen Grören die ken Block, Dave Mirra und dergleichen gilt. Und man kann auch aufgrund des Menüs sich die Karren nicht mehr in 3D Ansehen.

Aber im großen und ganzen ist die Präsentation gelungen und auch die Schneerennen in Schweden sind eine Augenweide. Zumal man unter DX auch nen geilen Effekt hat (Bilder Folgen noch).

So hier die Bilder mit dem besagtem Effekt, mal sehen wem es auffällt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (23. Mai 2011)

@Freeak
Hast du schon Gymkana mit der Tastatur gespielt? Ich glaub ich könnte das nicht, aber ich bin da auch kein Maßstab, denn ich spiele eh nie mit Tastatur.

>

Allerdings habe ich auch bisher nur die Gymkana-Fahrschule und einen Wettbwerb am Ende des ersten Saison absolviert. Leider schwanken meine Fahrkunste noch. Das Donutfahren erfordert noch an Übung.

Aber es wird dann auch der Parking Lot bei Batter Sea freigeschalten, wo man dann rumrasen, üben und Aufgaben erfüllen kann (z.B. "Drifte unter den Stahlträgern") Im Laufe der Karriere werden noch weitere Bereiche freigeschaltet.


Wer bei "MyDirt" die Garage auswählt, kann sich seine Autos übrigens anschauen und drumherum die Kamera schwenken. Es stören nur die Dreiecke etwas.


Leider habe ich ein kleines Problem. Manchmal wird mein Xbox360 Gamepad nicht erkannt, so dass ich das Spiel nochmals beenden und neustarteten muss. Auch ist dass Spiel schon während dem Laden hängen geblieben, was natürlich an meinem PC liegen kann. Die Bonusautos kann ich immer noch nicht runterladen, wobei mir allerdings bei der Fahrzeugauswahl angezeigt wird, ich könnte mit dem VIP-Code Autos freischalten (was wohl die Bonusautos sind) - hoffentlich geht das dann am Dienstag zum eigentlichen Release.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Mai 2011)

k, danke für die info. hatte damals zu collin mcrea rally 2 zeiten auch mal nen saitek lenkrad für 300dm gehabt. force feedback und all son schnickschnack. cockpit sicht und manuelle schaltung, gott ging das ab. so geil hab ich nie wieder gezoggt. leider kam dann schnell xp aufn markt und für das lenkrad gabs keine xp treiber. so geil auch saitek ar(is? kA ^^), aber diese politik hab ich gehasst. nur damit se ihre neuen produkte loswerden, die letzte generation zu alteisen machen -.-

aber seit dem vermisse ich diese rally spiele. wäre geil, wenn mit dirt3 mal wieder solch ein spiel den weg auf meinen rechner findet


----------



## Freeak (23. Mai 2011)

@Galford

Ne, Gymkhana habe ich noch nicht gespielt, ich glaube da werde ich auf Gamepad umsatteln müssen, aber so an sich ist die Steuerung auch mit Tastatur wirklich sehr Präzise, selbst Schwere Manöver sind damit machbar.
*
*


----------



## Own3r (23. Mai 2011)

Ok, ich werde denn jetzt mal gleich das Spiel kaufen. Dann kann ich später ja mal meine Eindrücke posten.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Mai 2011)

bei mir muss erstmal die graka weichen ^^ un das dauert noch bissl :cry:


----------



## Freeak (23. Mai 2011)

Mach das, ich sage dir es lohnt sich, und wenn du magst gleich noch Dirt 2 im Vorfeld (wenn du es nicht Schon hast). Dirt 2 Deswegen weil es rein Athmospäretechnisch in meinen Augen besser ist, da man wirklich das gefühl hat an einer Ralley teilzunehmen.


----------



## Own3r (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch Dirt 2 gespielt, daher denke ich auch, dass Dirt 3 für mich interessant sein sollte. Dirt 1 war ja auch Klasse


----------



## Galford (23. Mai 2011)

Da scheinen schon einige DLC geplant zu sein:
DiRT 3 - Hinweise auf weitere DLCs aufgetaucht - News bei GameStar.de

Also nicht nur Monte Carlo.



Zu Gymkana: vielleicht hätte ich zur Fahrschule doch mal die Ideallinie einblenden sollen. Hab mir gerade Screenshots angeschaut und vielleicht ist es tatsächlich am Anfang besser, mit Ideallinie zu lernen.


----------



## Own3r (23. Mai 2011)

So jetzt installiere ich das Spiel gerade! Mal sehen wie es wird


----------



## RSX (23. Mai 2011)

Samstag bestellt und heute Mittag ist es in den Versand gegangen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen wielang der Versand aus Süddeutschland bis Köln mit der Deutschen Post dauert? Kann ich morgen schon mit dem Spiel rechnen?

Gruß


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Mai 2011)

Hast du bei Amazon bestellt? Wenn ja ist es morgen da. Die verschicken zu 60 % aus Leipzig und es ist am nächsten Tag da  Kann aber auch sein, dass die es von dem Lager in Unna schicken  Aber wenn du bei Amazon bestellt hast, kommt es morgen an, wenn du heute Mittag (so wie ich) die Versandbestätigung bekommen hast


----------



## Zergoras (23. Mai 2011)

Wuhu, meins ging auch heute morgen raus. Hoffe dann morgen spielen zu können.


----------



## Own3r (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal ordentlich gespielt (1 Saison fertig ) und kann ein Fazit geben:

Super!!!

Die üblichen Rennen wie Rally und so weiter kennt man. Sie sind sehr gut gemacht, schöne Fahrzeuge (Mini ) und wunderschöne Strecken. Ich Spiele auf Schwierigkeitslevel 4 ohne Fahrhilfen und finde es recht leicht - ich werde den Schwierigkeitsgrad noch erhöhen 

Aber was mich richtig vom Hocker gehauen hat ist Gymkhana. Zuerst dachte ich: Naja nette Sache beim Spiel aber wichtiger sind mir die Rennen. Aber nachdem ich die Fahrschulegefahren bin hat sich meine Meinung schnell geändert. Ich bin eine halbe Stunde nur auf dem Übungsplatz gefahren ohne das mir langweilich geworden ist.

Dann schnell mal ein Multiplayer Renne gefahren (kam direkt Gymkhana) und erstmal den Gegner mit 300.000 zu 100.000 Punken abgehängt 

Mal sehen wie es weiter geht - vllt. schaffe ich die 2 Saison heute auch noch .


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal ordentlich gespielt (1 Saison fertig ) und kann ein Fazit geben:
> 
> Super!!!
> 
> ...



Spielst du mit Pad oder Lenkrad?


----------



## Speedguru (23. Mai 2011)

Yehu meins wurde auch versandt und die Meinungen scheinen ja schon recht gut zu sein, freu mich tierisch!


----------



## RSX (23. Mai 2011)

Hab bei diesem Gameline+ Shop bestellt (35€ ). Der versendet mit der Deutschen Post ab der Deutsch-Österreichischen Grenze. Ich hoffe ich kann Mittwoch das Spiel in den Händen halten...

Gruß


----------



## Own3r (23. Mai 2011)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Spielst du mit Pad oder Lenkrad?



Ich spiele mit dem Xbox 360 Pad


----------



## midnight (23. Mai 2011)

So ich spiels auch schon  Aber muss man wirklich immer die DVD eingelegt haben zum Starten? Sonn Rotz...


----------



## JonnyD74 (23. Mai 2011)

Is so ein Schutz. Leider muss die original DVD immer beim Spiel im Laufwerk sein. (Bei all seinen Vorgängern wars auch so).
oder wer viel Spielt - legt sich ein physikalisches Laufwerk an.

Habs über Steam gekauft - muß noch zuwarten. .  
das Spiel liegt schon 4 Tage auf meinem Rechner - und ich kanns nicht installieren - wird erst freigegeben


----------



## Own3r (23. Mai 2011)

Morgen ist ja eigentlich auch der Release und ich habs bald schon zu 50% durch - es macht süchtig


----------



## King88 (23. Mai 2011)

Nabend, ja ich muss mich meinem Vorredner anschliessen, es macht definitiv süchtig. Und meiner Meinung nach ist es echt ein Hammer-Game!  Hatte es heute durch Zufall bei Saturn gesehen und glatt mitgenommen. 

PS: Weiss schon jemand was von dem kostenlosen Auto-Pack? Irgendwie wird mir im Menu dauernd was davon angezeigt, nur komm ich wohl grad nicht zu LIVe Games durch.

Greetz


----------



## midnight (23. Mai 2011)

Hab gerade das Driften entdeckt, das macht schon wirklich Laune! Bisher hab ich leider noch kein Platin, da fehlten 110 Punkte :/


----------



## Own3r (23. Mai 2011)

Um Platin zu bekommen darf man wirklich keinen Fehler machen. Ich habe es schon häufiger geschafft, aber manchmal muss man das Rennen 5 mal fahren damit es klappt 

Ich weiß auch nicht was es mit den kostenlosen Autos zu tun hat, denn ich ann auch nicht in den Live-Marktplatz. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja die Autos/DLCs gratis


----------



## Pumpi (24. Mai 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Leider habe ich ein kleines Problem. *Manchmal wird mein Xbox360 Gamepad nicht erkannt, so dass ich das Spiel nochmals beenden und neustarteten muss.* Auch ist dass Spiel schon während dem Laden hängen geblieben, was natürlich an meinem PC liegen kann. Die Bonusautos kann ich immer noch nicht runterladen, wobei mir allerdings bei der Fahrzeugauswahl angezeigt wird, ich könnte mit dem VIP-Code Autos freischalten (was wohl die Bonusautos sind) - hoffentlich geht das dann am Dienstag zum eigentlichen Release.


 
Jo,

Bei mir ging grad garnichts mehr, absolut keine Bedienmöglichkeit.

Installation ging, Anmeldung und erstes BlaBla absolviert, aber dann nach Neustart um zu aktualisieren keine Reaktion des Spiels auf meine Tasta 

8x Neugestartet und rumgefrimelt, bis ich dann mal auf die Idee kam den Treiber für meine Sidewinder zu laden und siehe da, alles läuft.

Ist das erste Game bei mir, das den Tasta Treiber braucht, selbst Dirt 2 ging ohne !

Zum Game :

Nicht ein einziger Screenshot, auch nicht in Originalgröße + extra Mod, den ich bis jetzt von dem Game gesehen hab, kommt qualitativ auch nur Ansatzweise dem entgegen was ich hier gerade die ersten Minuten zu sehen bekam.

Fantastische Optik, par Excellence. Ein Glück hab ich morgen frei


----------



## mkay87 (24. Mai 2011)

Hat hier noch jemand das Problem das nach ein paar Rennen das Spiel einfach mit einem Dirt 3 executable Fehler abstürzt?


----------



## Zergoras (24. Mai 2011)

So eben angekommen.  Ich berichte nachher auchmal, wenn ich ein bisschen gespielt habe.


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Mai 2011)

Wieso habt ihr das schon? Bei Amazon bestellt?


----------



## xTc (24. Mai 2011)

Einfach mal den lokalen Dealer besorgen. 

Morgen fange ich auf der Arbeit wohl etwas später an.


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Mai 2011)

So es schlummerte seit heute morgen im Postkasten =/ Normal kommts doch mit DHL =/ Egal jetzt wird durchgestartet


----------



## Zergoras (24. Mai 2011)

Jo bei Amazon. Also nach ca. einer Stunde muss ich sagen, dass mir das Spiel sehr sehr gut gefällt. Die Steuerung ist super, doch auch ohne Fahrhilfen fährt es sich meiner Meinung nach zu einfach. Die Grafik ist nochmal viel besser als bei Dirt 2, vor allem die Texturen. Ich spiele auf Maximum mit Dx11 und habe im Schnitt 60 fps. Abstürze, Grafikfehler oder irgendwelche anderen Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt nicht. Die Ladezeiten sind sehr kurz. 
Super Spiel, ich wusste ich kann Codemasters da vertrauen.  Naja, ich geh wieder zocken. 
Achja, ich spiele mit dem Xbox 360 Gamepad.


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich hab irgendwie Installationsprobs. Der Balken ist bei einem Drittel und will irgendwie nicht mehr =/ Ist schon 15 mins so. War das bei euch auch?


----------



## Freeak (24. Mai 2011)

Ja, weil ich Depp es von meinen BluRay Laufwerk aus installiert habe. Also die Installation dauert schon nen moment, aber das es hängt hatte ich nicht.


----------



## Own3r (24. Mai 2011)

Ja du solltest schon ein bisschen warten. Die Installation hat hei mir auch was gedauert.


----------



## Galford (24. Mai 2011)

Die vier Saisons sind doch nicht die ganze Karriere - es schalten sich noch ein paar Dreiecke bzw. Tetraeder frei (für jede Disziplin einer - so sieht es zumindest aus). Außerdem werden die einzelnen Wettbewerbe umfangreicher. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr?



Edit:
Die Bonusautos können heute zum Release auch endlich über Live heruntergeladen und installiert (freigeschaltet) werden. Wer das Spiel seit heute hat, wird es wahrscheinlich gleich heruntergeladen haben als die Meldung über die Bonusautos erschien, alle anderen sollen einfach unter "Mein Dirt" den Markplatzt aufrufen.


----------



## RSX (24. Mai 2011)

Allein wie der Fiesta auf dem Cover mich grad anlacht... Da geht einem das Herz auf.


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Mai 2011)

Und wenn man so einen in der Art vor der Tür hat ist es  noch geiler


----------



## Andersenx (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Ich hab mir den Key gekauft, in der Artikel beschreibung steht aber das der Key nicht für Steam ist sondern für GWL.
Ich hab alles in GWL abgesucht aber leider keine option gefunden wo man den Key eingeben kann.


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Mai 2011)

hm bei code einlöse oben in der Leiste vielleicht?


Ich habe auch mal ne Frage. Dirt 3 startet bei mir immer im Fenstermodus. Sprich man sieht oben diese Leiste mit minimieren, maximieren und schließen. Wie kriege ich das weg, sodass das Spiel im Vollbildmodus spielbar ist. Ich habe es mit Adminrechten probiert und auch mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus. Beides ohne Erfolg. Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Zergoras (24. Mai 2011)

Drück einfach Alt+Enter.


----------



## FunBenedikt (24. Mai 2011)

ich hab mal ne frage hab bei mir im menü die einstellung für dir grafik umgestellt und 
jetzt hat der pronbleme un ich hab kein richtiges bild mehr hab neu instaliert und kaomm auf kein ergebniss brauche driiiiiiiiiiiiiingends ihrgend welche hlife 
(hab das aa auf 16x gestellt und dann wolte er nicht mehr)
hab neuen graka treiber installiert doch ich kome auf keine grünen zweig 
hhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Own3r (24. Mai 2011)

Wieso bekommt man die Autos kostenlos? Und warum sind die nicht von Anfang an da? Ich verstehe das nicht


----------



## RSX (24. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Und wenn man so einen in der Art vor der Tür hat ist es  noch geiler



Hab auch einen MK7 hier stehen. Nur mit 82 statt ca. 600PS. Ansonsten... 

Grad gezockt. Echt gut das Spiel. Hab ich meine Kohle gut angelegt.


----------



## Speedguru (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich alles auf Sehr Hoch stelle, dann ruckelt es bei V-Sync an manchma richtig hart, schalte ich es aus gehts, aber dann zerhäckselt es bei mir die Kanten/Pixel.
Ich erreiche einfach keine permanenten 60 FPS, immer so ~54-58. 
Kann man das zerhäckseln iwie anders umgehen bzw. ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Galford (24. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wieso bekommt man die Autos kostenlos? Und warum sind die nicht von Anfang an da? Ich verstehe das nicht




Könnte man nicht rein theoretisch Dirt 3 offline zocken und es dann gebraucht wieder verkaufen? Ich habe es bereits bei Live angemeldet, darum kann ich es jetzt nicht mehr nachprüfen, ob das so einfach geht. Aber die Autos sind wohl ein Anreiz das Spiel auch wirklich an sein Konto zu binden. Vielleicht gibt es einen "Live"-Experten hier, der sich damit besser auskennt. Vielleicht ist es auch ein Überbleibsel des Online-Pass der Konsolenversionen? Zumindest auf den Konsolenmarkt (und teils auch auf dem PC) macht es ja Sinn, da bei Gebrauchtspielen der Onlinepass meist nicht mehr dabei ist, und extra nachgekauft werden muss, was den Wert eines Gebrauchtspiels einschränkt. Aber das ist bisher hauptsächlich eine Diskussion, die bei den Konsolenspielern geführt wird. So richtig habe ich mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, da ich meine Spiele eigentlich eh immer behalte und eigentlich auch nur "neue" Spiel kaufe.


----------



## Zergoras (24. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage, wie kann man die CD Abfrage umgehen (außer Crack), weil das nervt die immer eingelegt zu haben. Habs mit Deamon Tools schon versucht, geht nicht.


----------



## Pumpi (24. Mai 2011)

FunBenedikt schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage hab bei mir im menü die einstellung für dir grafik umgestellt und
> jetzt hat der pronbleme un ich hab kein richtiges bild mehr hab neu instaliert und kaomm auf kein ergebniss brauche driiiiiiiiiiiiiingends ihrgend welche hlife
> (hab das aa auf 16x gestellt und dann wolte er nicht mehr)
> hab neuen graka treiber installiert doch ich kome auf keine grünen zweig
> hhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Das Spiel ist mir auch schon 2x beim umstellen der Grafik abgestürzt. Ging aber zum Glück wieder bei Neustart.

Hatte einmal bei Dirt2 noch, auf 16xAA umgestellt und auf ewig Blackscreen gehabt. Musste die komplette Festplatte "shampoonieren" und alles neu installieren, dann ging es wieder 

Zum Spiel:

Es sieht teils sehr geil aus, aber den Schneepart hab ich schnell über gekriegt.

Das ganze läuft bei mir @ 2560x1440p mit 4xAA immer knapp an 60fps (GTX480@900Mhz), somit absolut glatt, keine Beanstandung


----------



## Own3r (24. Mai 2011)

Ich bin jetzt auf dem Battersea Platz und mir fehlt der 180° Sprung, da ich nicht weiß wo der zu machen ist und ein Drift zwischen Röhren und Reifenstapel, bei dem ich auch nicht weiß wo der ausgeführt werden soll.


----------



## Skeen29 (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich muss sagen so richtig hübsch ist es auch im DirectX 11 Modus nicht. Auch wenn man alles auf Sehr Hoch stellt sieht es meiner Meinung nach nicht besser aus als Shift 2. Die Motorengeräusche sind auch nicht so satt und toll wie bei Shift 2.
Und was mir auch fehlt ist die tolle Cockpitansicht von Shift 2.... aber die wird es wohl nie bei dem Spiel geben. Schade eigentlich... aber dafür würde ich mir sogar ein Extra DLC kaufen...

Alles in allem muss man sagen, dass es nicht der Brüller ist und man getrost mit Shift 2 weiter fahren kann...


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Mai 2011)

Nur das Shift nen anderes Spiel ist mit nem anderen Sinn. Unglaublich wie man jedes Spiel schlecht reden kann. Dann spiel Shift 2 weiter.


----------



## Skeen29 (24. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Nur das Shift nen anderes Spiel ist mit nem anderen Sinn. Unglaublich wie man jedes Spiel schlecht reden kann. Dann spiel Shift 2 weiter.


 
Das hat nichts mit schlecht reden zu tun. Es ist einfach nur mein Eindruck. Und der Sinn der beiden Spiele ist im Grunde exakt der Gleiche. Beides sind Rennspiele. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es bei dem einem auf Teer statt findet und bei dem anderen fährt man auf Dreck, Kies, Schnee, usw.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (24. Mai 2011)

tollertoni schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit schlecht reden zu tun. Es ist einfach nur mein Eindruck. Und der Sinn der beiden Spiele ist im Grunde exakt der Gleiche. Beides sind Rennspiele. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es bei dem einem auf Teer statt findet und bei dem anderen fährt man auf Dreck, Kies, Schnee, usw.


 

naja kleiner aber feiner unterschied...


----------



## Galford (24. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auf dem Battersea Platz und mir fehlt der 180° Sprung, da ich nicht weiß wo der zu machen ist und ein Drift zwischen Röhren und Reifenstapel, bei dem ich auch nicht weiß wo der ausgeführt werden soll.


 
Du meinst den Parking Lot. Der 180 Grad Sprung erinnert mich an die Flatspins aus Burnout Paradise. Bei Dirt 3 gibt es auf dem Platz die gegenüberliegenden Rampen (eine aus Sand) - ich meine, dass du hier mit Vollgas auf die Rampe musst (die aus Verstrehbungen und Holz), aber bevor du abspringst die Handbremse ziehen und stark einlenken, so das du dich im Flug eben um die 180 Grad drehst. Edit: Sorry, geht eigentlich von fast jeder Rampe des Parking Lots, bei der du dich eben vor dem Sprung schon in die Drehung hineindrehen kannst. 

Und das andere müsste glaube ich genau vor der einen Rampe stehen (also nicht dem Erdwall) - 2x jeweils ein Reifenstapel und eine graue Röhre mit der Öffnung auf den Boden gestellt.


----------



## DarkMo (24. Mai 2011)

wart ma wart ma wart ma... keine cockpitansicht? oO


----------



## Pumpi (24. Mai 2011)

Meine Begeisterung weicht auch immer der Ernüchterung 

Nichts dagegen das Gymkhana dabei ist, obwohl ich meine gelesen zu haben das man sich wieder mehr auf Rally konzentrieren wollte. 

Jetzt muß ich aber mit Entsetzen feststellen, das dieser stupide 3er BMW proleten drift Sport, Vorraussetzung für das weiter kommen in dem Karriere Modus ist 

Das turnt richtig ab.

Ja es gibt einige neue Streckenhighlights, aber es gibt auch Strecken die sind an langweiliger Eintönigkeit nichtmal vom Vorgänger übertrofen worden.

Das Spiel ist ein großes AddOn, immerhin haben sie nur 35€ verlangt, das geht grad noch.


----------



## Speedguru (24. Mai 2011)

Leute, 

spielt ihr mit V-Sync oder ohne? Zerhäckselt es bei euch auch immer die Kanten so derbst ohne Vsync. Und mit hängst manchma, das nervt...
Wie spielt ihr?

Grüße

Speed


----------



## Skeen29 (24. Mai 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wart ma wart ma wart ma... keine cockpitansicht? oO


 
Doch doch eine Cockpitansicht gibt es schon... aber die ist im Vergleich zu Shift 2 nicht sonderlich gut gelungen. Nicht so schicke Innenräume und der Kopf wackelt kaum. Somit kommt das "ich sitz in der Kiste" Gefühl nicht so gut rüber...


----------



## DarkMo (24. Mai 2011)

asoooo, naja herrje, ich kenns eh nur von cmr2 - und das sah sicher au ned besser aus  alles halb so wild also ^^ (für mich)


----------



## Own3r (24. Mai 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Du meinst den Parking Lot. Der 180 Grad Sprung erinnert mich an die Flatspins aus Burnout Paradise. Bei Dirt 3 gibt es auf dem Platz die gegenüberliegenden Rampen (eine aus Sand) - ich meine, dass du hier mit Vollgas auf die Rampe musst (die aus Verstrehbungen und Holz), aber bevor du abspringst die Handbremse ziehen und stark einlenken, so das du dich im Flug eben um die 180 Grad drehst. Edit: Sorry, geht eigentlich von fast jeder Rampe des Parking Lots, bei der du dich eben vor dem Sprung schon in die Drehung hineindrehen kannst.
> 
> Und das andere müsste glaube ich genau vor der einen Rampe stehen (also nicht dem Erdwall) - 2x jeweils ein Reifenstapel und eine graue Röhre mit der Öffnung auf den Boden gestellt.



Ich habe das schon alles probiert und ich bekomme es nicht hin. Zudem fehlt mir im Containerhafen noch ein Paket


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich muss sagen die Grafik ist bombastisch.  

Ich spiele mit 1680x1050 8xAA und alles auf Hoch bzw. was geht auf Sehr Hoch.
Keine Ruckler oder sonst was. Vsync könnt ihr auch nur benutzen wenn ihr ne Nvidia habt


----------



## Galford (24. Mai 2011)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> spielt ihr mit V-Sync oder ohne? Zerhäckselt es bei euch auch immer die Kanten so derbst ohne Vsync. Und mit hängst manchma, das nervt...
> Wie spielt ihr?
> ...


 
Mit VSync, aber kein Ruckeln und Hängen, auch wenn es unter 60 Frames fällt. Bei ersten Start des Spiel hatte ich schon recht schnell die Zeilenverschiebungen gesehen, und als ersten Vsync aktiviert. Ich hasse Zeilenverschiebungen und aktiviere deshalb eigentlich so gut wie immer Vsync. Negative Auswirkungen habe ich bei Dirt 3, wie erwähnt, nicht bemerkt.
Bin Nvidia-User, hab also keine Ahnung ob ATI da einen Unterschied macht bei Dirt 3.




Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon alles probiert und ich bekomme es nicht hin. Zudem fehlt mir im Containerhafen noch ein Paket


 
Das Problem ist, dass man die ganzen Sachen nicht mehr angezeigt bekommt, wenn man die schonmal geschafft hat. Sonst würde ich das natürlich nochmal genau nachschaun wie ich es gemacht habe. Aber hast du mal versucht zwischen den Reifen und der Röhre auf die Rampe zu driften?

Zum 180 Grad Sprung habe ich jetzt mal auf Youtube nachgeschaut. Ich habe es halt von der anderen Seite gemacht, aber das spielt ja keine Rolle.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBI9HdHLXck

Ich habe auch nach einem Paket ewig gesucht, aber bei der Powerstation. Hast du im Containerhafen alle offenen Container durchsucht?


----------



## F4K3R (24. Mai 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand das Problem das nach ein paar Rennen das Spiel einfach mit einem Dirt 3 executable Fehler abstürzt?


 

Ja das Problem habe ich auch.
Leider habe ich noch keine ernstzunehmende Möglichkeit gefunden dieses Problem auf den Grund zu gehen.
Das einzigste was anscheinen nutzt ist es manuell auf den DirectX 9 Modus umzustellen.
Leider fehlen dann doch so kleinigkeiten in der Grafik.

Oder hat evtl. einer das Problem nicht bzw das Problem gelöst bekommen im DirectX11 Modus?

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## Own3r (24. Mai 2011)

Ja die habe ich schon alle durchgesucht. Ich habe schon mehrere aus den Containern geholt.

Das mit dem Sprung habe ich so schon häufiger gemacht, ich werde es aber nochmal ausprobieren 

Edit: So habe jetzt alles geschafft !


----------



## sedeko (24. Mai 2011)

Wie kann man denn diese Teamangebote auswählen?


----------



## Own3r (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn du ein Rennen startest, dann kannst du ja den Wagen aussuchen. Und die sind von verschiedenen Teams/Sponsoren.


----------



## Andersenx (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo leuts,
Ich hab ein Problem, ich hab soeben mein Key für das Game erhalten, jedoch wenn ich ihn bei GFWL eingebe sagt er mir ungültig, auch bei Steam hab ich probiert das gleiche.
Hab den Händler email geschickt er meinte ich müß das game erst installiert haben, um den key einzugeben lol wo soll ich denn bitte schön das spiel herbekommen .
Der key ist 100% gültig, ich dachte man müß ihn bei GFWL bei Code einlösen eingeben oder liege ich da falsch.
Kann mir ja jemand helfen


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Mai 2011)

Hm das Game herzubekommen ist schon clever. Muss ich sagen. Ich geb dir den Tipp. Kauf es dir lieber ganz einfach / legal bei Amazon und Co.


----------



## Andersenx (24. Mai 2011)

Hmm wo müß ich denn den key eingeben. Habe gerade email vom verkäufer bekommen er sagte ich solle das spiel per bitorrent.
Ich bin stinke sauer wo soll ich das game HERbekommen.


----------



## Zergoras (24. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Zudem fehlt mir im Containerhafen noch ein Paket


 
Ich finde es auch nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich das finden kann, mit Beschreibung wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Mai 2011)

Andersenx schrieb:


> Hmm wo müß ich denn den key eingeben. Habe gerade email vom verkäufer bekommen er sagte ich solle das spiel per bitorrent.
> Ich bin stinke sauer wo soll ich das game HERbekommen.



Da wurdest du voll über den Tisch gezogen und es sollte dir ne Lehre sein. Den Verkäufer würde ich anschreiben und ihm sagen, dass er sich damit strafbar macht, wenn er sagt, dass du das Spiel bei Torrent runterladen musst. Weil das ist illegal. Sprich du lädst das Spiel in seiner Fassung runter.


----------



## Own3r (24. Mai 2011)

Am besten ist es wenn man in den Laden geht und das Spiel kauft oder bestellt 

Ich habe das letzte Paket unter der Rampe, die auf das Dach der Lagerhalle führt gefunden.


----------



## SESOFRED (24. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Das Game ist echt cool und läuft flüssig aber sollte ich nicht mehr als ca 38-40 FPS mit meinem System haben ?
Bzw. wie viel FPS habt Ihr so wenn alles auf max stellt?
Bei mir macht es keinen Unterschied ob ich medium oder alles max spiele.
Bremst da der Prozessor?

mfg


----------



## Andersenx (25. Mai 2011)

Das dies  illegal ist weiß ich, aber es bietet ja auch ebay oder andere deutsche shops an, da stellt sich mir die frage wo man bitte schön das spiel herbekommt wenn ich den key zum bsp bei ebay oder wo anders kaufe.


----------



## Zergoras (25. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe das letzte Paket unter der Rampe, die auf das Dach der Lagerhalle führt gefunden.


 
Da hab ich nachgesehen, habe ich aber anscheinend schon. Ich hab wirklich jeden cm² abgesucht und ich finde es nicht. -.-


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Mai 2011)

Ja das ist auch irgendwie der größte Rotz. Ich würd ihn zurück geben und mir das Spiel kaufen. 

B2T

Gymhaka oder wie es heißt ist ja der Hammer. Sowas geiles hab ich seit den Downhillrennen bei NFSU 2 nicht mehr gespielt. Geil. Solche Sachen lockern das Game richtig auf. Ich mag es. Der Fiesta hört sich auch vom Sound her richtig genial an. Warum hört sich meiner nicht so an 

Habt ihr bei der 3. Übung dort es auf Platin oder Gold geschafft? Da wo man durch die Tore möglichst paralell durchdriften muss. Ich krieg da irgendwie nur Silber hin.


----------



## Schmidde (25. Mai 2011)

FunBenedikt schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage hab bei mir im menü die einstellung für dir grafik umgestellt und
> jetzt hat der pronbleme un ich hab kein richtiges bild mehr hab neu instaliert und kaomm auf kein ergebniss brauche driiiiiiiiiiiiiingends ihrgend welche hlife
> (hab das aa auf 16x gestellt und dann wolte er nicht mehr)
> hab neuen graka treiber installiert doch ich kome auf keine grünen zweig
> hhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hab das gleiche Problem, Ingame auf 16x SCAA (oder so ähnlich^^) und hab seitdem im kompletten Menü kein Bild mehr, kann also auch nichts zurückstellen 
Deinstalliert und neu installiert hab ich schon, hat nicht geholfen...

So sieht der ganze mist aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: das Savegame löschen soll manchmal Wunder bewirken


----------



## FunBenedikt (25. Mai 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist mir auch schon 2x beim umstellen der Grafik abgestürzt. Ging aber zum Glück wieder bei Neustart.
> 
> Hatte einmal bei Dirt2 noch, auf 16xAA umgestellt und auf ewig Blackscreen gehabt. Musste die komplette Festplatte "shampoonieren" und alles neu installieren, dann ging es wieder



man kann auch einfach in der hardware config datei das aa aus schalten un dan wie der spielen da kann man auch alle einstellzngen manuell vorbehmen 
daumen hoch


----------



## FunBenedikt (25. Mai 2011)

Schmidde schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das gleiche Problem, Ingame auf 16x SCAA (oder so ähnlich^^) und hab seitdem im kompletten Menü kein Bild mehr, kann also auch nichts zurückstellen
> Deinstalliert und neu installiert hab ich schon, hat nicht geholfen...
> 
> So sieht der ganze mist aus
> ...



probir es mit der hardware config datei


----------



## alm0st (25. Mai 2011)

SESOFRED schrieb:


> Bei mir macht es keinen Unterschied ob ich medium oder alles max spiele.
> Bremst da der Prozessor?
> 
> mfg


 

So siehts aus. Ich hab mit meiner GTX 480 + i7 920 @ 4 Ghz um die 55-60 FPS 

Richtig gut geworden das Game, bin echt begeistert. Vorallem den Soundtrack finde ich mal richtig genial  Und endlich wieder Schneerennen 

Achja, hier noch ein kurzes Vid von mir 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ScTRpwtqa4


----------



## arosman (25. Mai 2011)

In DIRT 3 jetzt das gleiche trauerspiel.

Abstürze, unschärfe bzw Nvidiacheats das ist Colin Dirt 2 und 3 auf NVIDIA


*Ergänzung vom 11.05.2011 15:52 Uhr:* Ich hatte die letzten Tage auch regen Email Kontakt mit Codemasters.
Schnell antworten tun sie ja.

Antwort:

*Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an den Codemasters Kundendienst bezüglich DiRT 2. 

Bei Modellen der NVIDIA Geforce hat das Spiel leider Kompatibiltätsprobleme mit höheren DirectX-Versionen. Leider gibt es keinen Patch zu diesem Problem. Wir würden ihnen daher empfehlen, mit diesen Einstellungen weiterhin zu spielen.

Wir bitten vielmals um Verzeihung für eventuell entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten.*



LINK :

Dirt2 Stürzt ab - Seite 3 - ForumBase


----------



## alm0st (25. Mai 2011)

Komisch, läuft bei mir aber ohne Probleme und auch Dirt 2 hatte nie irgendwelche Abstürze oder so


----------



## kortos (25. Mai 2011)

habs auch mal angezockt, macht schon echt spass, läuft auch auf meinem system klasse mit 1090T@3,6Ghz | Asus6850@ 950/1200 | 4gb 1600cl7 in 1920x1200 8xMSAA alles high

hab mal nen benchmark auch laufen lassen, glaube das kann sich sehen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Mai 2011)

Wieso kann ich keine Youtube Videos hier sehen, die werden nie angezeigt =/

Gymkhana ist der Burner ich sags immer wieder  Aber wie schafft ihr den 180 ° Sprung  Den Rest hab ich


----------



## Pumpi (25. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Gymkhana ist der Burner ich sags immer wieder


 
Blöd nur, wenn man es nicht kann 

Ps: Welches Auto fährst du nochmal ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Mai 2011)

Wie welches Auto? 

Auf Gymkhana fahr ich den Ford Fiesta von Ken Block  

Und So nen Fiesta Sport


----------



## alm0st (25. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich keine Youtube Videos hier sehen, die werden nie angezeigt =/
> 
> Gymkhana ist der Burner ich sags immer wieder  Aber wie schafft ihr den 180 ° Sprung  Den Rest hab ich


 
Macht man wie beim Snowboarden:

Im nem leichten Bogen anfahren und an der Kante dann die Drehung einleiten (in dem Fall einlenken + Handbremse ziehen)


----------



## Own3r (25. Mai 2011)

Ich musst für den 180° Sprung gestern auch ein paar mal auf der Erdrampe auf dem Parkin Lot fahren. Einfach kurz vor dem Absprung Einlenken + Handbremse.


----------



## P37E (25. Mai 2011)

gestern bekommen und erstmal mit dem beschissenen Live Account rumgeärgert, der zuerst meinte, mein account wäre schon vorhanden. Dann wollte ich Passwort ändern ging auch nicht. Also neuen Account erstellt bekommen?! Dann hatte ich kein Gamertag und damit war schluss. Karriere geht ja trotzdem n Stück, nach 1-2 Freezes dann auch sein gelassen. 
Abends in Ruhe den account richtig erstellt dann ging es. Spiel ansich is ja Geil aber an diese Accounterstellung werd ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen... Sonst keiner Probleme mit dem Account?


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Mai 2011)

Ach das ist mit 180 ° gemeint. Boah wie easy. Ich dachte das wäre ne Luftrolle  Ich probier die ganze Zeit Luftrolle und auch geschafft aber wurde nich angezeigt. Danke


----------



## alm0st (25. Mai 2011)

Haha, hast ein Video von der Lufrolle?  Würd ich gern sehen


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Mai 2011)

Ne Leider nicht gemacht.


----------



## Jenser (25. Mai 2011)

Hi hat noch jemand das Problem das er bei Sound Einstellung nur Software  auswählbar ist. Bei dirt 2 konnte ich noch Hardware und Rapture3D  auswählen!


----------



## Zergoras (25. Mai 2011)

Jenser schrieb:


> Hi hat noch jemand das Problem das er bei Sound Einstellung nur Software  auswählbar ist. Bei dirt 2 konnte ich noch Hardware und Rapture3D  auswählen!


 
Hab ich auch. Aber wo ist der Unterschied?! 7.1 oder so?


----------



## Jenser (25. Mai 2011)

Ich habe keinen Plan! Vielleicht wird es nicht mehr unterstützt! In den hartware settings steht auch bei Hardware und Rapture3d unsuported voices und bei software mixxing voices.


----------



## Jenser (25. Mai 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch. Aber wo ist der Unterschied?! 7.1 oder so?



Ich habe keinen Plan! Vielleicht wird es nicht mehr unterstützt! In den  hartware settings steht auch bei Hardware und Rapture3d unsuported  voices und bei software mixxing voices.


----------



## Jenser (25. Mai 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch. Aber wo ist der Unterschied?! 7.1 oder so?



Na Software ist Sofftware, Hardware (Soundkarte nicht onboard), Rapture3d wird bei der Soundkarte dazwischen geschaltet oder so. Auf jeden Fall klingt Hartware und Rapture 10x besser als software!


----------



## AchtBit (25. Mai 2011)

Dass du Hardware und Raptor3d beim Dirt 2 hattest ist unmöglich. Raptor3d ist Software. Für alle die sich kein Creative Soundkarte  leisten können. Hardware funktioniert nur ab einer Audigy(k. A. jedenfalls irgend ne Creativ Karte.

Du kannst Hardware schon aktivieren. Deaktivier die Hardware Beschleunigung deiner Soundkarte. Damit bist du kompatibel zu der min. HW einer Soundblaster Karte und du kannst im Spiel HW anwählen. Allerdings etspricht der Sound wohl etwa dem einer Soundblaster 16 Karte womit sich das Thema auch erübrigt hat. SW Raptor3d ist optimal. Braucht nicht viel Leistung, selbst wenn du max. Settings wählst



> Auf jeden Fall klingt Hartware und Rapture 10x besser als software



LoL, Harte Ware bedeutet ich hör 7.1 3d Mixing vom Chip und Rapture ermöglicht genau dies auf Softwarebasis damit auch nicht Creativ Leute in den Genuss von 7.1 3d Mixing kommen


----------



## Jenser (25. Mai 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Dass du Hardware und Raptor3d beim Dirt 2 hattest ist unmöglich. Raptor3d ist Software. Für alle die sich kein Creative Soundkarte  leisten können. Hardware funktioniert nur ab einer Audigy(k. A. jedenfalls irgend ne Creativ Karte.
> 
> Du kannst Hardware schon aktivieren. Deaktivier die Hardware Beschleunigung deiner Soundkarte. Damit bist du kompatibel zu der min. HW einer Soundblaster Karte und du kannst im Spiel HW anwählen. Allerdings etspricht der Sound wohl etwa dem einer Soundblaster 16 Karte womit sich das Thema auch erübrigt hat. SW Raptor3d ist optimal. Braucht nicht viel Leistung, selbst wenn du max. Settings wählst
> 
> ...



Jo danke ich meinte ja nur das ich zumindestens zwischen den 3 Sachen wählen konnte und jetzt nur Software möglich ist. Trotzdem klingt dirt 2 wesendlich besser als dirt3.


----------



## AchtBit (25. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt wenn HW anwählbar war , dann hast du die HW Beschleunigung deiner Soundkarte deaktiviert gehabt.  Rein theoretisch dürfte soundtechnisch kein Unterschied auftreten weil es sich um die genau gleiche Methode 3d Mixing handelt. Du hast endweder Rapture nicht richtig configuriert oder es ist inaktiv. In der Konf. kannst das Log überprüfen. Zuguterletzt wäre noch ne Möglichkeit,. dass die Samples von Dirt 3 ******** sind, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann


----------



## craiziks (25. Mai 2011)

Also, Sobald ich SLI aktiviere ruckelt das spiel mit 10FPS rum und wenn ichs aushabe sinds auch nur 27FPS... Was zur hölle soll das?


----------



## arosman (26. Mai 2011)

Heute ist das Spiel angekommen, 39 € waren sehr gut anngelegt.
Das beste rennspiel der Welt ,
Die optik fegt alle bisherigen Rennspiele mit leichtigkeit weg.

Kein einziger ruckler bzw nicht der kleinste frameinbruch,  konstante 60FPS mit neustem treiber auf allen strecken mit HD6970 auf ULTRA


SHIFT 2 war schon bombe, aber dirt 3 zieht vorbei.


Ach ja nicht einen Absturz gehabt


----------



## marcus_T (26. Mai 2011)

craiziks schrieb:


> Also, Sobald ich SLI aktiviere ruckelt das spiel mit 10FPS rum und wenn ichs aushabe sinds auch nur 27FPS... Was zur hölle soll das?


 
hm...muss ich mal testen, bis jetzt nur eine Ti verbaut. langt auch auf max ....


----------



## P37E (26. Mai 2011)

Läuft auf ner 6970 alles max full hd bei mir mit 48-60 fps (vsync an). Mal sehen was der neue 11.5b treiber bringt


----------



## Speedguru (26. Mai 2011)

Habe jetzt auch mal VSync angemacht, hängt aber machnmal ganz komisch, meistens nur in dem Finale, da gabs nen Finale, wo man 3 mal hintereinander die selbe Strecke fahren musste, beim ersten und dritten mal alles flüssig, beim 2.mal laggy, what the hack?
@P37E: Wann soll der rauskommen und was soll der bringen?


----------



## P37E (26. Mai 2011)

Is schon draussen und soll perfomance verbesserungen bei dirt3 bringen. Link auf pcgh startseite bei user news.
Vsync muss an gibt sonst ganz eklige querstreifen aufm fernseher


----------



## Speedguru (26. Mai 2011)

Bei mir auch aufm 24" Monitor, ich versthe gar net warum das so gemacht wird? Ist doch total kacke..^^ Ach und vielen Dank, werde ich mir dann mal ziehen, ich installiere treiber einfach nur drüber... ist das richtig? Oder muss ich davor entfernen und so? Mit Driver Cleaner?
Sorry für OT

MFG

Speed


----------



## alm0st (26. Mai 2011)

Kunstturnen FTW! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulzbgIlnkM4


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Mai 2011)

Hier noch mal der Hinweis auf den neuen Catalyst-Hotix.

Verbesserungen für The Witcher 2, Dirt 3 und Brink: Radeon-Treiber Catalyst 11.5b - radeon, amd, catalyst, the witcher 2, radeon catalyst treiber beta, dirt 3


----------



## arosman (26. Mai 2011)

P37E schrieb:


> Läuft auf ner 6970 alles max full hd bei mir mit 48-60 fps (vsync an). Mal sehen was der neue 11.5b treiber bringt


 
Wenn du einen älteren als 11.5b hast setze schatten auf HOCH und sonst belasse alles auf highest dann hast du 60FPS konstant.

Mit 11.5b kannst du schatten wieder auf SEHR HOCH drehen und alle abschnitte konstant mit 60FPS geniessen, zumindest ist das bei mir so hab aber auch einen 2600K


----------



## P37E (26. Mai 2011)

fand es bis jetzt eigentlich flüssig genug, i5-750@3,6ghz
Konstant 60 natürlich besser da noch weniger querstreifen!
Werde nachher mal testen


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Mai 2011)

Was habt ihr denn alle für Grafikkarten?


----------



## Freeak (26. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn alle für Grafikkarten?


 
Hat nix mit der Graka zu tuen. Ist einfach dadurch das man V-Sync im Game Aktivieren MUSS um die Hässliche Zeilenverschiebung nicht zu haben.


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich hab es aus und das Bild ist perfekt.


----------



## alm0st (26. Mai 2011)

Dann schau mal genau hin, bei schnellen Bewgungen hast du mit Sicherheit schlieren im Bild


----------



## P37E (26. Mai 2011)

oder nie mehr als 60 fps? 
bei dem integrierten benchmark hab ich dank neuem hotfix 4 fps im Durchschnitt  mehr und bin bei minimum jetzt bei 51 statt 48.


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich seh keine Schlieren. Also  Ich hab ne Super Grafik. Was will man mehr


----------



## craiziks (26. Mai 2011)

So, hab rausgefunden dass wenn ich ambient occlusion auf sehr hoch stelle, brechen die fps auf konstante 27 ein. Perfekt laufen tuts immernoch nicht, aber immerhin ist es jetzt SPIELBAR.


----------



## Own3r (26. Mai 2011)

Wie kann man eigentlich diesen "Respekt" bei den Online Rennen erhöhen? Ich bekomme immer keinen Bonus


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Mai 2011)

Den Respekt erhöhst du dadurch, dass du gegen Leute fährst  

Sagen wir es sind 3 Fahrer. 

Je nach Platzierung kriegst du dann Punkte. Den Bonus kriegst du immer nur im Singleplayer.

Es geht Online hauptsächlich um die Platzierung


----------



## Speedy1612 (26. Mai 2011)

hat noch jemand das problem* dirt executalbe* funktioniert nicht mehr ?


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Mai 2011)

Wo tritt das Problem denn auf?
Beim starten des Spiels oder im Spiel selbst`?


----------



## mkay87 (26. Mai 2011)

@speedy: Haben ziemlich viele das Problem -.-


----------



## P37E (26. Mai 2011)

das spiel reagiert bei mir empfindlich auf zu wenig vcore / cpu instabilität, da hats mir auch immer die .exe zerschossen. 
online schon paar rennen gefahren ist alles bisschen langwierig und man muss konsolenmässig warten, wenigstens funktionierts am pc und nicht wie bei der ps 3


----------



## midnight (26. Mai 2011)

Hm, hat noch jemand von euch Probleme mit gfwl? Ich wollte das Carpack aus dem Market laden, aber das geht nicht, da gfwl leider streikt. Werd es morgen mal neuinstallieren, falls das denn geht...


----------



## Papzt (26. Mai 2011)

Lohnt es sich denn?....Also Dirt2 war ja mit Lenkrad schon ziemlich gut fürn Arcade Racer. Besser oder schlechter als der 2te Teil?
Zu Gfwl...das ist der größte Schrott überhaupt. Ich habe schon mindestens 2 Keys dafür versemmeln müssen, weils einfach mein Konto löscht oder sowas in der Art. Und Dead Rising 2 funktioniert bis heute noch nicht richtig wegen dem Crap


----------



## Zergoras (26. Mai 2011)

Also wenn du Dirt 2 mochtest, dann schlag zu. Kannste nix mit falsch machen, vor allem die Steuerung ist noch genauer.


----------



## craiziks (26. Mai 2011)

Also, ich konnte jetzt nach einer zeit spielen feststellen, dass mir dirt 2 besser gefiel, denn:

-Fahverhalten ist unglaubwürdiger da man das gefühl hat man klebt am boden.
-Der grünstich geht mir nach ein paar runden so auf die nerven, dass ich es einfach beende.
-Das menü ist unglaublich am ruckeln.

Also mir macht das spiel absolut keinen spaß... -.- schade...


----------



## Speedy1612 (26. Mai 2011)

Also das Problem tritt nur bei manchen rennen auf  mal in der ersten mal in der zweiten  jedoch hängt es sich immer auf und plup ..... glaube das gleiche Problem gibt es bei Dirt 2 auch -.-

Ziemlich zum Kotzen sowas.....   dirt3 executalbe    kann das nicht mehr lesen und dafür gibt man 50€ aus -.-

mein sys 

i7-920    GTX570 SLI  XMS3 1600mhz 6GB  Rampage III Extreme auf 4fach Downsampling 114FPS AVG


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Mai 2011)

craiziks schrieb:


> Also, ich konnte jetzt nach einer zeit spielen feststellen, dass mir dirt 2 besser gefiel, denn:
> 
> -Fahverhalten ist unglaubwürdiger da man das gefühl hat man klebt am boden.
> -Der grünstich geht mir nach ein paar runden so auf die nerven, dass ich es einfach beende.
> ...


 
Zu 1. Geheimtipp nennt sich driften in den Kurven. (Ganz geheim)
zu 2. ich habe keinen Grünstich
zu 3. Das Menü ruckelt bei mir gar nicht. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass du 3-Way SLI hast. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.

Das Spiel ist ansich ganz gut. Hier und da ein paar kleine Bugs aber es soll Fahrspaß bieten und Abwechselung. Und das hat man mit dem Spiel. 
Einzige was mir auf den Geist geht sind diese Bladerennen mit diesen leichten Autos. Die Teile sind wirklich ******* zu steuern.
Aber so ist das Spiel gut gelungen. Vorallem grafisch hat Codemasters ne gute Engine auf den Tisch geknallt. 

Ich habe bisher folgenden Bug: 

Ab und zu kommt es vor das die Pfeiltasten sich im Menü selbständig machen und nach links und rechts wollen.


----------



## craiziks (27. Mai 2011)

Das Spiel aht sehr wohl einen Grünstich, genauso wie Dirt 2 einen gelbstich hatte. Und bei grün nervt es noch mehr.
Ich habe die letzte zeit viel dirt 2 gespielt und dann merkt man den unterschied in dirt 3 sehr. Das fahrverhalten ist viel strammer, es ist schwieriger die kontrolle zu verlieren, aber das mach es auch wieder langweiliger.
Nein, es liegt nicht am 3-wy sli. Das problem besteht auch bei ausgeschaltetem SLI..

Auch ist es die selbe engine wie bei dirt 2 da ich genau die selben probleme habe. Slowdowns beim rennen aus cockpitsicht. BSOD bei AA mit Q.


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Mai 2011)

Hm aber ich weiß nicht woran das sonst liegen könnte. Bei mir läuft alles einwandfrei. Kein Ruckler kein Stich gar nichts. Man muss nicht jedes Spiel toternst nehmen  Hab einfach Spaß und rutsch durch die Gegend  
Mach ich auch ;D Ich hab auch schon nen Flugrolle im Training versucht. Just for Fun


----------



## craiziks (27. Mai 2011)

Der grünstich, den jeder hat und auch in jedem gameplay-video zu sehen ist, geht mir auf die nerven. Ansonsten gehts


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Mai 2011)

Man kann eben nicht alles haben  Aber das Spiel lässt sich super spielen und das ist die Hauptsache. Ich achte nich auf jedes Detail.


----------



## craiziks (27. Mai 2011)

Ich ja auch nicht... aber das grün haut schon ziehmlich rein. Bin da wohl sehr empfindlich was den grün und gelbstich angeht. Spiele werde ich es aber trotzdem, schon allein daswegen weil ich es gekauft habe  Mal gucken, vllt. fang ich das spiel auch im laufe des spiels an zu mögen


----------



## Addi (27. Mai 2011)

Edit: hat sich erledigt sorry


----------



## alm0st (27. Mai 2011)

Ich finde gerade wegem dem leichten Grün DiRT3 wesentlich angenehmer als DiRT2. Wirkt einfachh ruhiger, weniger aggresiv wie Gelb. Vom Fahrverhalten finde ich, dass die Autos nen Tick genauer auf die Steuerung reagieren.


----------



## Freeak (27. Mai 2011)

craiziks schrieb:


> Nein, es liegt nicht am 3-wy sli. Das problem besteht auch bei ausgeschaltetem SLI..
> 
> Auch ist es die selbe engine wie bei dirt 2 da ich genau die selben probleme habe. Slowdowns beim rennen aus cockpitsicht. BSOD bei AA mit Q.



Wie wäre es einfach mal mit dem ausbau von 2 Grafikkarten als einfach nur über die Software SLI zu Deaktivieren? Software kann fehlerhaft sein, genauso das es von N-Vidia möglicherweise noch kein SLI-Profil für Dirt 3 gibt.


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Mai 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach mal mit dem ausbau von 2 Grafikkarten als einfach nur über die Software SLI zu Deaktivieren? Software kann fehlerhaft sein, genauso das es von N-Vidia möglicherweise noch kein SLI-Profil für Dirt 3 gibt.


 
Nachplaperer  

Denk dir ne eigene Theorie aus 

Aber ich meine schon ab und zu öfters gelesen zu haben das die SLI Leute Probleme mit dem Spiel haben.

ich muss idr auch sagen, Gelb und Grünstich sieht man auch sofort raus. Hatte ich auch mal bei einem Spiel. Aber nach ner Zeit stört es dich dann nicht mehr


----------



## craiziks (27. Mai 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach mal mit dem ausbau von 2 Grafikkarten als einfach nur über die Software SLI zu Deaktivieren? Software kann fehlerhaft sein, genauso das es von N-Vidia möglicherweise noch kein SLI-Profil für Dirt 3 gibt.


 
Nein? ich bau doch nicht wegen einem spiel immer meine karten ein und aus. Es würde eh nichts bringen, da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher.
Da schlage ich mich lieber mit einem 17FPS menü rum und habe dann im spiel immer über 100FPS als dass ich dann immer noch 40FPS oder weniger habe.


----------



## Galford (27. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Einzige was mir auf den Geist geht sind diese Bladerennen mit diesen leichten Autos. Die Teile sind wirklich ******* zu steuern.


 
Bladerennen? Meinst du Trailblazer? Oder doch Landrush mit den Buggys?


----------



## Freeak (27. Mai 2011)

Wer nicht wagt wer nicht gewinnt. Aber wenn dir das deine Glaskugel so gesagt hat das es nichts bringe, dann mach das so aber Beschwere dich nicht mehr über zu wenig FPS.......

Persönlich kann ich mich nicht beschweren. HD 6970 und immer gut 60 FPS mit Vsync. Single Videocard FTW.


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Den Respekt erhöhst du dadurch, dass du gegen Leute fährst
> 
> Sagen wir es sind 3 Fahrer.
> 
> ...



Ich bin jetzt schon Lv 20 und habe immernoch einen gelben Punkt


----------



## craiziks (27. Mai 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Wer nicht wagt wer nicht gewinnt. Aber wenn dir das deine Glaskugel so gesagt hat das es nichts bringe, dann mach das so aber Beschwere dich nicht mehr über zu wenig FPS.......
> 
> Persönlich kann ich mich nicht beschweren. HD 6970 und immer gut 60 FPS mit Vsync. Single Videocard FTW.


 
Wohl selber noch nie mehr als 1 karte gehabt oder?

Ich finde es unverständlich dass es 2011 immernoch an kompatibilität von SLI und CF mangelt.


----------



## Freeak (27. Mai 2011)

craiziks schrieb:


> Wohl selber noch nie mehr als 1 karte gehabt oder?
> 
> Ich finde es unverständlich dass es 2011 immernoch an kompatibilität von SLI und CF mangelt.


 
Schwachsinn, klar hatte ich bereits CF (2HD 3870) und habe es (wenn das das Mainboard erlaubt) wieder CF einzusetzen, generell ist es aber einfach so das gerade mal 2 Grafikkarten nen besseren Support der Hersteller genießen als wie 3 Karten. Denn 3 Karten machen mehr Kosten als wie "nur" 2.

1. CF/SLI ist fur die mehrzahl der Gamer Sinnlos, aufgrund Microruckler, Stromverbrach und Kostenpunkt
2. ist die Mehrleistung nicht in jedem Game Gewährleistet, da die unterstützung sehr Treiber und Profilabhängig ist
3. CF/SLI benötigt zudem auch immer ne Starke CPU um ne Limitierung zu umgehen


----------



## roblala (27. Mai 2011)

Heyho

ich würde das Spiel nur mit Tastatur spielen können..
Meint ihr, dass es ohne Lenkrad oder Gamepad machbar ist?
Hab zwar jetzt einiges gelesen aber auf den Punkt gebracht? Eher ja oder eher net.. ?

Die Grafik ist auf jedenfall beeindruckend..


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Mai 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Bladerennen? Meinst du Trailblazer? Oder doch Landrush mit den Buggys?


 
Genau die mein ich die Trailblazer


----------



## craiziks (27. Mai 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, klar hatte ich bereits CF (2HD 3870) und habe es (wenn das das Mainboard erlaubt) wieder CF einzusetzen, generell ist es aber einfach so das gerade mal 2 Grafikkarten nen besseren Support der Hersteller genießen als wie 3 Karten. Denn 3 Karten machen mehr Kosten als wie "nur" 2.
> 
> 1. CF/SLI ist fur die mehrzahl der Gamer Sinnlos, aufgrund Microruckler, Stromverbrach und Kostenpunkt
> 2. ist die Mehrleistung nicht in jedem Game Gewährleistet, da die unterstützung sehr Treiber und Profilabhängig ist
> 3. CF/SLI benötigt zudem auch immer ne Starke CPU um ne Limitierung zu umgehen


 

Mikroruckler 

Immer wieder der selbe mist den ich lese... Klar, mit 2 3870 hatte man bestimmt welche.

Ich hatte schon 2 gtx 285 im SLI und nun 3 gtx 470... µR, die habe ich noch nie gemerkt. (und ich bin schon sehr anfällig was ruckler betrifft)

Ich weiß nicht in welchen games ich keinen performanceschub habe. Also crysis1,2 profitieren von 3 karten, metro 2033 sogar extrem, dirt 2, dirt 3 im rennen selber(menü halt laggy). Alle spiele die, die letzte zeit rauskamen profitieren von 3 karten. mir fällt grad keines ein, welches nicht 3 karten unterstützt. Wenn es auf anhieb nicht klappt, stell ich im treiber AFR 3 ein und zack, läufts.

@ Roblala

Also ich habs kurz mit tastatur gespielt. Es ist auf jedenfall einfacher als bei dirt 2. Trotzdem SEEHHRR gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Mai 2011)

roblala schrieb:


> Heyho
> 
> ich würde das Spiel nur mit Tastatur spielen können..
> Meint ihr, dass es ohne Lenkrad oder Gamepad machbar ist?
> ...


 

Ich spiele es nur mit Tastatur und es ist echt einfach und genial. Macht auch Spaß wie ich finde. Kann dir das empfehlen


----------



## Chris_1982 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe in der Awardfabrik gelesen das das Spiel Probleme machen soll in Verbindung mit einem i7 einer Geforce und Win7 und auch die Xfi Chips sollen Probleme verrusachen...

Ist das was wahres dran?


----------



## alm0st (27. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Ich spiele es nur mit Tastatur und es ist echt einfach und genial. Macht auch Spaß wie ich finde. Kann dir das empfehlen



XBOX 360 ist echt am geilsten. Fahr eigentlich grundsätzlich nur noch mit Pad - Tastatur hast einfach nicht so wirklich n' Gefühl für die Lenkung 



Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe in der Awardfabrik gelesen das das Spiel Probleme machen soll in Verbindung mit einem i7 einer Geforce und Win7 und auch die Xfi Chips sollen Probleme verrusachen...
> 
> Ist das was wahres dran?



i7 920 + GTX 480 + Win 7 x64 + X-FI Fatal1ty = läuft einwandfrei


----------



## Chris_1982 (27. Mai 2011)

Achsoo..ich habe einen i72600K der ist von Anfang an nicht übertaktet und eine 580 GTX und 8 GB GSkill Ripjaws X 1600er Speicher.. ein Auzentech Xfi Home Theater HD und Win7 64 Bit Home Premium,

wenn ich wüsste das es bei der Konfig keine Probleme macht..

wäre das Spiel eine überlegung wert.


----------



## alm0st (27. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nur dass bei ein paar Leuten die DiRT3.exe ständig crasht, aber ob das damit zusammen hängt?


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Mai 2011)

Mein G-Data mag die Exe nicht von Dirt 3   Ständig sagt es das es bösartig sei


----------



## marcus_T (27. Mai 2011)

Mit meinem Trustmaster Ferrari GT2 geht auch nix 
Bei Shift 1+2 aber schon.


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

Meine Benchmarkergebniss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1920x1080, 8xMSAA, 16x AF und "Sehr Hoch" Einstellung.
System siehe Signatur


----------



## craiziks (27. Mai 2011)

Fehlen nurnoch die settings die du eingestellt hast -.-


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

Ups, die hatte ich vergessen. 

Ich finde das das Spiel sehr gut läuft


----------



## Galford (27. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Genau die mein ich die Trailblazer


 
Das spiele ich nach Rally am Liebsten. Keine Ahnung was du da hast (auch zwecks Steuerung), aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.


----------



## KurtHussle (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme das Spiel einfach nicht ruckelfrei ans laufen. hier mal die daten:

AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 550 Processor, 3114 MHz
Betriebssystem                                    Windows 7 Professional (64bit)
Grafikkarte                                       ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series 
Arbeitsspeicher                                   4096 MB 

komme so auf 35FPS bei 1920 und mittlerer Deatil-Stufe

Es ruckelt bei mir in jeder ausprobierten Einstellung. Mal mehr mal weniger aber immer inakzeptabel. Ich brauch kein AA und Vsync aber es müsste doch auf 1920 und Mittel ruckelfrei laufen?!

habt ihr ne idee? treiber(grafik, sound) sind aktuell.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

Hast du DX11 aktiviert? Vllt. solltest du das mal deaktivieren, indem du in die Config Datei gehst und "forcedx9=true" anstatt "forcedx9=false" reinschreibst.


----------



## KurtHussle (27. Mai 2011)

DX11 sollte aktiviert sein. also bei dxdiag steht DX11. wo finde ich die config um das umzustellen?

edith: gefunden und umgestellt. wird getestet!


----------



## KurtHussle (27. Mai 2011)

So habs ausprobiert leider ohne erfolg. es macht so einfach keinen spass. gymkhana kann ich mir ja noch geben aber auf ner rally-etappe geht das garnicht. 
wenns ja wenigstens auf niedrig und 1024 laufen würde aber das macht keinen unterschied. es ruckelt einfach IMMER. das nervt echt. ich will das verfluchte game zocken

sound steht auch auf "software" hat wohl mal bei dirt2 geholfen...


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,

mal kurz ne frage. Wie genau funktioniert der Spliscreen Modus? In dem Modus können doch 2 leutz am pc gegeneinander spielen oder nicht? Nur wenn ich Splitscreen auswähle, steht dort "Spieler 2 ok drücken". ich kann allerdings nur "abbruch" auswählen.

lg keks


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

@KurtHussle

Welche HD5700 hast du genau?


----------



## KurtHussle (27. Mai 2011)

@Own3r

saphire vapor-x hd5770


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

Schau dir mal den Zum Release: Dirt 3 im Technik-Test - Sechs CPU-Kerne im Vorteil, gelungener DirectX11-Modus - cpu, grafikkarte, directx 11, dirt 3 an. Du kanst sehen, dass eine Dualcore CPU durchschnittlich ca. 55FPS bringt. In FullHD schafft die HD5770 29FPS, wenn du ein wenig die Details runterschraubst, dann kommst du auf 35-40FPS.

Dirt 3 ist eben hardwarehungrig


----------



## mikee (27. Mai 2011)

1xGTX580 reicht bereits für Dirt3 für im FullHD für 60 frames mit vSync.
Nur Schatten musste auf Hoch bleiben und AA bei x4.
Ansonsten fällt die Rate unter 60
und Motion plus vom TV kann nicht arbeiten.


----------



## P37E (27. Mai 2011)

zieh dir den neuesten catalyst inklusive hotfix, was hast du überhaupt für ne grafikkarte HD5700 gibts nicht und lässt eher darauf schliessen das du den standard ms treiber nutzt?!


----------



## Speedguru (27. Mai 2011)

@Kekskruemelesser: Bei mir gings, der eine hat mit Controller gespielt, der andere mit Tasta, habe bei dem Dialog, den du erwähnst einfach Entergedrückt, hat funktioniert - ohne probleme. Wenn beide Tasta spielen weiß ich es nicht, schau vllt. mal in den Optionen oder drück ma Enter  Aber schon verwirrend, dass nur man Abbrechen auswählen kann...

Grüße

Speed


----------



## jackmanyen (28. Mai 2011)

pikes peak die strecke ist wichtig


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (28. Mai 2011)

Speedguru schrieb:


> @Kekskruemelesser: Bei mir gings, der eine hat mit Controller gespielt, der andere mit Tasta, habe bei dem Dialog, den du erwähnst einfach Entergedrückt, hat funktioniert - ohne probleme. Wenn beide Tasta spielen weiß ich es nicht, schau vllt. mal in den Optionen oder drück ma Enter  Aber schon verwirrend, dass nur man Abbrechen auswählen kann...


 
HI, ja also das man so wie früher zu zweit an einer tastatur spielen kann geht wohl leider nicht . In einem englischen Forum hab ich gelesen das man nur mit 2 controller im Splitscreen spielen kann. Der eine meinte dort auch das er es mit tasta und controller versucht hat ging aber beim ihm wohl nicht, aber ist ja echt cool das das wohl doch geht. Vielleicht patch codemaster das ja vielleicht noch nach, dass 2 leute an einer tasta zocken können, wäre echt knorke.

lg keks


----------



## Speedguru (28. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt Controller+Tasta hat funktioniert, aber leider iwie leicht buggy. Einmal hat die Tasta immer nach recht gelenkt + Gas gegeben, das andere Mal fiel die Steuerung mitten im Rennen bei der Tasta aus, woran das liegt habe ich nicht weiter erörtert, ein rennen später gings dann wieder... komisch..

Grüße

Speed


----------



## P37E (28. Mai 2011)

mikee schrieb:


> 1xGTX580 reicht bereits für Dirt3 für im FullHD für 60 frames mit vSync.
> Nur Schatten musste auf Hoch bleiben und AA bei x4.
> Ansonsten fällt die Rate unter 60
> und Motion plus vom TV kann nicht arbeiten.


 
bringt dir das denn ein flüssigeres bild? kann bei meiner glotze leider nur bei 50hz motion flow aktivieren (sony)
und wie sieht es mit dem inputlag aus?


----------



## Zergoras (28. Mai 2011)

Eine 5870 reicht da schon aus. Also ich habe kein Inputlag am TV.


----------



## P37E (28. Mai 2011)

Eine 5870 reicht nicht für durchgehend min 60 fps bei den einstellungen.
Meine frage war ob man bei der aktivierung von motion flow oder ähnlichem eine verlängerung des input lags bemerkt.
Generell hat jeder lcd inputlag...


----------



## arosman (29. Mai 2011)

Neuer Benchmark;

DiRT 3 - optymalne karty graficzne. DiRT 3: testy kart graficznych. Benchmark.pl

HD5970 geht ordentlich ab in highest 

GTX480 tut sich dagegen sehr schwer,  41FPS sind wie ich finde alles andere als flüssig.

Man sieht anhang des Benchmarks das das Spiel in Ultra sehr viel GPU power braucht


----------



## Stillfreemc (29. Mai 2011)

Mit einer gtx 580 und einem i7-870@4,1ghz läuft bei mir alles auf max. und *8xqcsaa* sehr sauber.

Weiss jemand was diese werte vom benchmark sind??  min_fps_ms="*20.193348*" av_fps_ms="*17.643032*"


```
- <!--  Benchmark Mode Results   -->   
  [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/"]-[/URL] <benchmark directx_version="[B]11[/B]"  author="[B]Stillfreemc[/B]" date="[B]02:09:50 on  29/05/2011[/B]" machine="[B]******[/B]">
     <average min_fps="[B]49.521259[/B]" av_fps="[B]56.679600[/B]"  min_fps_ms="[B]20.193348[/B]" av_fps_ms="[B]17.643032[/B]"  /> 

  [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/"]-[/URL] <track>
   [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/"]-[/URL] <settings name="[B]aspen[/B]"  route="[B]route_0[/B]">
     <car name="[B]frx[/B]" />  

    <car name="[B]20x[/B]" />  

    <car name="[B]stx[/B]" />  

    <car name="[B]mex[/B]" />  

    <car name="[B]6r4[/B]" />  

    <car name="[B]rs2[/B]" />  

    <car name="[B]frx[/B]" />  

    <car name="[B]20x[/B]" />  

   </settings>


    <results samples="[B]5274[/B]" min_fps="[B]49.521259[/B]"  av_fps="[B]56.679600[/B]" min_fps_ms="[B]20.193348[/B]" av_fps_ms="[B]17.643032[/B]"  /> 

   </track>


  [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/"]-[/URL] <hardware_settings_config version="[B]53[/B]"  deviceId="[B]0x1080[/B]">
   [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/"]-[/URL] <cpu>
     <threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="[B]true[/B]" workerMapFile="[B]system/workerMap8Core.xml[/B]" forceFeedbackProcessor="[B]6[/B]" dvdStorageProcessor="[B]7[/B]"  dataSetMonitorProcessor="[B]4[/B]" renderProcessor="[B]0[/B]"  updateProcessor="[B]2[/B]" fileStreamProcessor="[B]5[/B]" /> 

   </cpu>


  [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/"]-[/URL] <audio_card>
     <audio mixing="[B]rapture3D[/B]"  /> 

   </audio_card>


  [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/"]-[/URL] <graphics_card>
     <directx forcedx9="[B]false[/B]" /> 

  [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/"]-[/URL] <resolution width="[B]1920[/B]"  height="[B]1200[/B]" aspect="[B]16:10[/B]" fullscreen="[B]true[/B]"  vsync="[B]1[/B]"  multisampling="[B]8xqcsaa[/B]">
     <refreshRate rate="[B]59[/B]" /> 

   </resolution>


    <gamma level="[B]1.0[/B]" />  

   </graphics_card>


    <graphics_detail level="[B]high[/B]" /> 

    <shadows enabled="[B]true[/B]" size="[B]2048[/B]"  maskQuality="[B]2[/B]" /> 

    <particles enabled="[B]true[/B]" wind="[B]true[/B]"  dynamicRes="[B]false[/B]" /> 

    <crowd enabled="[B]true[/B]"  detail="[B]1[/B]"  /> 

    <cloth enabled="[B]true[/B]"  tessellation="[B]true[/B]" /> 

    <postprocess quality="[B]2[/B]" /> 

    <groundcover mode="[B]blended[/B]" clutter="[B]true[/B]" />  

    <objects lod="[B]1.5[/B]"  maxlod="[B]0[/B]"  /> 

    <trees lod="[B]1.5[/B]"  maxlod="[B]0[/B]"  /> 

    <vehicles characterQuality="[B]2[/B]" lodQuality="[B]2[/B]" />  

    <envmap faces="[B]6[/B]" size="[B]1024[/B]"  forceBilinear="[B]false[/B]" /> 

    <water update="[B]true[/B]"  detail="[B]2[/B]"  tessellation="[B]true[/B]" /> 

    <mirrors enabled="[B]true[/B]" forceBilinear="[B]false[/B]"  width="[B]1536[/B]" height="[B]512[/B]" car_maxlod="[B]0[/B]"  car_culldist="[B]500.0[/B]" /> 

    <skidmarks enabled="[B]true[/B]" /> 

    <dynamic_ambient_occ enabled="[B]true[/B]" quality="[B]2[/B]" />  

    <night_lighting volumes="[B]true[/B]" lights="[B]0[/B]" shadows="[B]true[/B]" />  

    <physics environmentalDamage="[B]true[/B]" vehicleDamage="[B]true[/B]" />  

    <input device_type="[B]auto[/B]" /> 

    <motion enabled="[B]true[/B]" ip="[B]dbox[/B]"  port="[B]20777[/B]" delay="[B]1[/B]" extradata="[B]0[/B]" /> 

   </hardware_settings_config>


   </benchmark>
```
Macht eigentlich jemand skins hier?? Wie der logitech wettbewerb gezeigt hat gibt es ja eigentlich so einige könner hier .

Ich hab mal was gebastelt weil der AMD gymkhana STI passt mir so gar nicht .


----------



## arosman (29. Mai 2011)

Mit meiner HD6970 auch, kann alles auf Max belassen und habe konstante 60FPS mit 2600K und HD6970, verwende allerdings den neuesten Treiber sprich 11.5b



> _AMD Catalyst™ Driver 11.5b Hotfix Features:_
> 
> _* * Enables AMD CrossFire™ scaling for Brink
> * Enables AMD CrossFire scaling for The Witcher 2
> * Improves performance for Dirt 3*_


Mit den alten musste ich schatten von Very High auf High stellen um 60 FPS zu halten, ansonsten auch da alles Ultra.


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. Mai 2011)

Der Skin sieht doch gut aus  

Den Hotfix brauchte ich mit der 5850 HD gar nicht. Bei mir muss ich mal eben nen Benchmark Test machen 

Edit:

<average av_fps_ms="18.048859" min_fps_ms="21.680925" av_fps="55.405167" min_fps="46.123493"/>

Also. Minimum 46 FPS und Durchschnitt liegt bei 55 FPS  Kann ich mit leben 

Edit 2:

Einstellungen:

Auflösung : 1680 x 1050
                 8x
Rest alles auf der höchsten Stufe die Einstellbar ist


----------



## maximilian opitz (29. Mai 2011)

Hey ich hab folgfendes Problem wenn ich DiRT 3 starte erscheint die Meldung (siehe Bild) obwohl ich eine AMD athlon x4 970 habe xD Könnt ihr mir helfen BITTE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Mai 2011)

bei mir kackt das spiel immer ab dirt3executable funktionert niht mehr


----------



## P37E (29. Mai 2011)

@arosman 
Wie schnell läuft bei dir cpu und gpu? Kannst du mal nen benchmark machen?


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Mai 2011)

Ich Wunder mich immernoch was mein System alles schafft. ^^ X3, Radeon HD5670 und 2Gb DDR3 packen 1920x1080 bei mittleren bis hohen Details bei 50-60 fps. Hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Ich hab das mit einem Athlon X4 und einer GTX 260 getestet, alles auf Max, inklusive 8xQCSAA und trotzdem 45 Frames in 1920x1200.


----------



## Chris_1982 (29. Mai 2011)

Ich bin immernoch am überlegen ob ich mir das kaufen soll. Wie ist denn der Online Modus so, also bei manchen läuft es wohl ohne Probs und bei anderen wiederrum stürzt es immer mal wieder ab.


----------



## meckswell (29. Mai 2011)

*Lösung der NV Freezes in DX 11*

Ich glaube ich habe die Lösung für die Freezes endlich gefunden.

In den Audio Optionen von Rapture3D auf Software umstellen.

Hab jetzt schon über 10 Rennen ohne Freeze *STRIKE*


----------



## Own3r (29. Mai 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch am überlegen ob ich mir das kaufen soll. Wie ist denn der Online Modus so, also bei manchen läuft es wohl ohne Probs und bei anderen wiederrum stürzt es immer mal wieder ab.


 
Ich finde das das Spiel ein Muss ist! Du wirst aber nur Spaß haben, wenn dein PC genug Leistung hat 

Der Multiplayer ist mMn einer der besten für Rennspiele - abwechslungsreich, spannend und fordernd


----------



## Chris_1982 (29. Mai 2011)

@ meckswell ja das hat jemand aus der overclockingstation auch gerade erwähnt.

@ Own3r ich denke die hoffnung das es abstürtzt stehen 50 zu 50 es muss nicht sein aber kann..ich denke wenn der nächste Patch erschienen ist wird es stabil laufen..

Ich brauche einfach wieder mal ein aktuelles Spiel denn ich bin momentan noch mit The Witcher beschäftigt.


----------



## alm0st (30. Mai 2011)

Hatte schon jemand Probleme beim Videos uploaden? Ich bekomm ständig die Meldung Benutzer/Kennwort wäre falsch - hab sie aber defintiv richtig eingegeben (ca. 20 Mal!!!!! -.-)


----------



## Andersenx (30. Mai 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Neuer Benchmark;
> 
> DiRT 3 - optymalne karty graficzne. DiRT 3: testy kart graficznych. Benchmark.pl
> 
> ...



Also mit meiner GTX 480 alles MAX und Vysn ON hab ich 60 Fraps totall flüssig, keine ahnung warum sich die GTX 480 schwer tun soll


----------



## KurtHussle (30. Mai 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich Wunder mich immernoch was mein System alles schafft. ^^ X3, Radeon HD5670 und 2Gb DDR3 packen 1920x1080 bei mittleren bis hohen Details bei 50-60 fps. Hätte ich nicht erwartet.



check ich nich. bei mir läufts nich. mit hd5770 4gb ddr3. hab bei 1920 max 35fps. was hast du für ne cpu? 
werd jetzt nochmal en bisschen testen.


----------



## KurtHussle (30. Mai 2011)

also bei niedrigster einstellung hab ich 60fps aber flüssig laufen tuts trotzdem nicht. graka treiber hab ich auch nochmal neu installiert. ich glaub ich bring den rotz zurück und hols mir für die ps3...


----------



## Vaykir (30. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Ich find es schon Heftig, dass mein Phenom II x4 965 Be schon zu schlecht dafür ist =/ um auf High End zu spielen.


 
naja ich haba uch "nur" nen X4 955 BE und spiele das ding am absoluten max settings limit (ok, downsampling ist nicht an).
ich würde eher sagen, dass dirt 3 recht grafikkartenlastig ist und die cpu ab 4 kernen keine rolle mehr spielt (oder nur ne sehr untergeordnete).


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Mai 2011)

Ja das stimmt schon. Ich spiele auch auf Maximalen Settings. Aber was man so gehört hatte war schon heftig. Ich bin echt froh ne ATI karte zu haben ;D


----------



## hd5870 (30. Mai 2011)

Kann mich auch nicht beschweren.
1920x1080, DX11, Max. Details, 8xAA
Mit Grafikkarten OC sind es irgendwas mit 60fps.

http://h5.abload.de/img/dirt3_game2011-05-2517e8me.jpg


----------



## peppere (30. Mai 2011)

also bei mir stockt es auch nach ner weile, ca. nach 5 Minuten immer so ne Art nachruckeln o.ä. 
voll zum kotzen.....
sys gtx 480, Phenom 965....


----------



## craiziks (30. Mai 2011)

So, neuen treiber installiert. Immer über 100FPS. Habe aber das gefühl dass es immer noch nicht richtig läuft. Tja, kann man nichts machen aber so passts


----------



## Chris_1982 (31. Mai 2011)

@ hd5870

Wo ist denn dein High End PC hin den du neulich hattest?


----------



## hd5870 (31. Mai 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> @ hd5870
> 
> Wo ist denn dein High End PC hin den du neulich hattest?


 
Wurde verkauft, damit wird das Abi meines Sohnes finanziert.
War auch nur ein Benchmark PC.

@Topic

Spiel gefällt mir soweit ganz gut, nochmals danke an den jenigen, der mir das Lenkrad empfohlen hatte.


----------



## peppere (31. Mai 2011)

hoffentlich kommt mal ein patch, der das ruckeln beseitigt..


----------



## meckswell (31. Mai 2011)

welches ruckeln, was hast n für hardware?


----------



## meckswell (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hab das NV-Freeze Problem lokalisiert. Es passiert nur dann, wenn  Festplattenzugriffe ins Spiel kommen. Hab ein Rallycrossrennen gemacht 5  Runden, und immer wieder neu starten -- kein Festplattenzugriff -- kein  Freeze.

Aber die Frage ist nun, was kann ich tun, um es zu lösen, damit es auch in der Karriere und Online läuft???


----------



## peppere (31. Mai 2011)

peppere schrieb:


> also bei mir stockt es auch nach ner weile, ca. nach 5 Minuten immer so ne Art nachruckeln o.ä.
> voll zum kotzen.....
> sys gtx 480, Phenom 965....


 
Gruß
peppere


----------



## Chris_1982 (31. Mai 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Wurde verkauft, damit wird das Abi meines Sohnes finanziert.
> War auch nur ein Benchmark PC.
> 
> @Topic
> ...



Achso..dis haste ja doch dann gut und sicher angelegt.

lg


----------



## peppere (31. Mai 2011)

arghhh...unter direct x9 läuft es ohne probs. Für was hat man eine Direct X11 Karte dann? Bekommen die es nicht gebacken, suaber zu programmieren. haben wohl mehrere das selbe Problem...


----------



## Nordwand (31. Mai 2011)

meckswell schrieb:


> Ich hab das NV-Freeze Problem lokalisiert. Es passiert nur dann, wenn  Festplattenzugriffe ins Spiel kommen. Hab ein Rallycrossrennen gemacht 5  Runden, und immer wieder neu starten -- kein Festplattenzugriff -- kein  Freeze.
> 
> Aber die Frage ist nun, was kann ich tun, um es zu lösen, damit es auch in der Karriere und Online läuft???


 
Moin gesagt... Ich hoffe ich werde nicht mit Steinen beworfen wenn ich mein Sys darlege... geht nur darum, Probleme einzugrenzen..

Win 7 x64 Ultimate
Asus P7P55D-E-Pro
Core i7 860 @ 4,0 Ghz  8 Threads 
8 Gig Ram@ 1904 Mhz
GTX 570 @ 850/1700/1000 Mhz
Crucial C300 SSD SATA 3   600mb/s
Logitech G25 / Fanatec Club Sport Pedale

Samsung 32" @ 2880x1620 @ 8xMultisampling  Grafiksetting im Spiel auf High @ DX 11


So mein Fazit:

Installieren...von angelegtem Image auf SSD>>>> WoW braucht ne weile aber ok...
kostenloses Wagenpack runtergeladen.
Alle Lenkradeinstellungen im Profiler gemacht und im Game....Neustart....Standardsettings für Tastatur geladen...mhh  Kacke...Forum gelesen das man Taste am Lenkrad drücken soll beim Starten von Dirt..(und nicht ENTER auf der Tastatur) >>klappt...
Ladezeiten zum Event....dank SSD denke ich, Lachhaft kurz.. will losfahren...fährt nicht. Pedale nicht erkannt. ok Optionen neu angelernt geht und läuft. 
Sound..sehr Leise.. (Rapture 3D eingestellt) nach dem spielen vergessen runterzuregeln.... Video geschaut>>> Ohren abgefallen weil in Windows extrem Laut...
Forum gefunden neueste Aplikation von Rapture runterladen http://www.blueripplesound.com/sites/default/files/downloads/rapture3d_2.4.9game.exe 
Installiert, gibts eine Option unter Decoder, wo man Volume anheben kann. Hab +8 eingestellt...perfekt.
Nach einer Season am Stück:

Grafikprobleme = 0
Frames mit sehr wenigen Ausnahmen konstant bei 60 ( fehlt dann der Speicher zur GTX 580 denke ich wegen Downsampling)
Laggen oder Ruckeln im Online oder Offlinemodus = 0
kein NV-Freeze
Bluescreens= 0
Dirt3.exe hat Fehler verursacht= 0

Also entweder hab ich einfach nur riesiges Glück, das meine Kombination vom Sys stimmt oder die SSD holt alles raus und es liegt bei vielen am nachladen von der Festplatte.

Bin sehr zu Frieden mit dem Game, nur das ich nach jedem Neustart die Pedale neu anlernen muß obwohl sie laut Codemasters unterstützt werden....aber damit kann ich leben 

Vielleicht hilfts ja...

 Nordwand


----------



## Speedy1612 (31. Mai 2011)

frage ist warum haben alle nur freezes mit nvidia karten kann ja nichts mit der fesplatte sein 

codemasters arbeitet übrigens nicht an einen Dx11 patch ich solle mich mit dx9 begnügen meinte codemasters support


----------



## Nordwand (31. Mai 2011)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> frage ist warum haben alle nur freezes mit nvidia karten kann ja nichts mit der fesplatte sein
> 
> codemasters arbeitet übrigens nicht an einen Dx11 patch ich solle mich mit dx9 begnügen meinte codemasters support


 

Und die GTX 570 ist von AMD/ATI oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Deshalb hab ich ja mein Sys aufgeführt, damit man Rückschlüsse füheren kann

Patch 1 PC List comming soon

http://community.codemasters.com/fo...ussion-1339/466559-1st-pc-patch-fix-list.html

Google Translate sagt  http://translate.google.com/#en|de|http%3A%2F%2Fcommunity.codemasters.com%2Fforum%2Fdirt-3-general-discussion-1339%2F466559-1st-pc-patch-fix-list.html


----------



## Westfale_09 (31. Mai 2011)

Also das liegt daran, weil CM AMD unterstützt. Das macht Activision ja auch bei Call of Duty  Daher kommt das. Jedes Studio hat sein eigenen Herstellertypen. Die einen haben AMD (ATI) und die anderen widerrum haben Nvidia 

Edit: Du hast einfach nur Glück mit deiner Konstelation  


Was mich aber mal interessiert. Kann man wie bei Dirt 2 auch seine eigene Musik einfügen? Hat da wer schon was entschlüsseln können?


----------



## Speedy1612 (31. Mai 2011)

warum es bei dir funktioniert weiß nur gott allein ^^

ich habe mit meinen beiden GTX570 im SLI halt freezes ^^

naja im patch steht nichts drin das der freeze behoben wird oder ?

P.S das nächste mal bissl freundlicher


----------



## Zergoras (31. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab Null Probleme. 
Mal ne Frage, ich habe die komplette DiRT Tour abgeschlossen, alles erster Platz, bzw alles Platin. Unter Mein DiRT steht aber nur, dass ich 88% erfüllt habe. Hab ich irgendwas übersehen oder ein Bug?!


----------



## Chris_1982 (31. Mai 2011)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> frage ist warum haben alle nur freezes mit nvidia karten kann ja nichts mit der fesplatte sein
> 
> codemasters arbeitet übrigens nicht an einen Dx11 patch ich solle mich mit dx9 begnügen meinte codemasters support


 
Wenn die schon so antworten denke ich, das ich es lasse mit dem Spiel, ich habe einfach keine Lust wieder 50 Euro für nichts auszugeben.

Wie es schon bei Crysis 2 der fall war ok da waren es nur 29 Euro dank Gutschein.

Es ist einfach heutzutage bei jedem neuen Spiel so das die ganzen Probleme immer erst am Anfang da sind und erstmal weggepatcht werden müssen.

Deswegen bin ich auch schon lange sehr vorsichtig und kaufe wenn dann ein Spiel wenn es selbst 100% stabil läuft.


----------



## peppere (31. Mai 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Wenn die schon so antworten denke ich, das ich es lasse mit dem Spiel, ich habe einfach keine Lust wieder 50 Euro für nichts auszugeben.
> 
> Wie es schon bei Crysis 2 der fall war ok da waren es nur 29 Euro dank Gutschein.
> 
> ...


 

Da hast du wirklich recht.


----------



## Nordwand (31. Mai 2011)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> P.S das nächste mal bissl freundlicher


  Jo sorry sollte nicht unfreundlich sein  Frieden !?

Zum Thema warten bis es 100% ist...gibts glaub ich nicht mehr....man Nehme Battlefield BC2 für PC...habs in der Beta gespielt und fand es lief rund...nach zig Patchen haben sies nun zerpatcht finde ich...
Balance und Shotbox passen garnicht mehr.. Baseraping und Basecamping erlaubt..

Und da gibts noch zahlreiche andere Spiele die zum Release für schlechte Laune gesorgt haben und immer als "noch besser als der Vorgänger ....noch nie dagewesen....jaja 

Bin mal gespannt wie sie die Kunden mit BF3 und MW3 auf die Schippe nehmen ..


----------



## DarkMo (31. Mai 2011)

was is eigentlich dieses rapture3d gedöhns? is das einfach ne dirt3 eigene software sound lösung oder muss man sich da jetz noch sonstwas ziehen, um sound zu haben? oder gilt das eh nur für soka besitzer? das ding verwirrt mich ganz schön.


----------



## Own3r (31. Mai 2011)

Rapture3D ist die 3D Software von Dirt 3 oder auch schon Dirt 2. Diese Software wird mitinstalliert


----------



## Speedy1612 (31. Mai 2011)

@nordwand  jo is schon ok   aber du hast recht Bad Company eay hat ne performance mittlerweile von unter aller sau -.- 

@chris   habe jetzt schon über ne woche täglich kontakt zu codemasters und die sind sowas von unfreundlich, meine frage darauf das sie ihren vertrag nicht erfüllen und man Schadensersatz machen kann weil DX11 nicht geht aber damit geworben wird wurde geschickt umgangen   und naja mehr wie dx9 is nicht und wenn das nicht geht soll man den abgesicherten modus nehmen was dann in full hd aussieht mit 2 gtx570er im sli wie damals Empire Earth  XD 


Nie wieder -.- hab mir jetzt wieder Dirt 2 installiert das geht wenigstens und dank downsampling 4x4 sieht es fast wie dirt 3 aus =p 

Hoffe das mit dem freeze wird behoben habe zwar wir nordwand gesagt hat rapute update gemacht aber mal schauen was es bringt


----------



## Chris_1982 (31. Mai 2011)

Bfbc2 ist ein Spiel was sehr OC zickig ist da können die Tests noch so stabil laufen doch das Spiel zeigt bei hoher übertaktung einfach Bluescreen oder btd..

ich habe zig Hardware damals in das Spiel gesteckt und auch immer die  CPU übertaktet, doch es war allein nur das Spiel was  damit überhaupt nicht rund lief..sorry für das OT

@ Seedy1612 ich habe gar nicht gewusst das Dirt 3 kein DX11 hat..die bei Gamestar schreiben auch alles immer superschön in ihren voreiligen tests


----------



## ChaoZ (31. Mai 2011)

KurtHussle schrieb:
			
		

> check ich nich. bei mir läufts nich. mit hd5770 4gb ddr3. hab bei 1920 max 35fps. was hast du für ne cpu?
> werd jetzt nochmal en bisschen testen.



Ich habe den Athlon X3 440@3GHz, keine Ahnung warum es bei dir schlechter läuft. Hab auch kein OC oder so. Sie gesagt, ich Wunder mich immer wieder was das noch alles schafft, mein System.


----------



## Own3r (31. Mai 2011)

Chris_1982 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Seedy1612 ich habe gar nicht gewusst das Dirt 3 kein DX11 hat..die bei Gamestar schreiben auch alles immer superschön in ihren voreiligen tests



Doch Dirt 3 hat DX 11, nur bei einigen gibt's wohl Probleme


----------



## Speedy1612 (31. Mai 2011)

man sollte mal ne umfrage sarten  codemaster sagt zumindest nvidia =dx9 ati= dx11


----------



## Nordwand (31. Mai 2011)

Im Englishen Dirt3 Forum machen sie einige Umfragen...längere Strecken und Jedes Auto auf jeder Strecke....obs Auswirkung hat wird sich zeigen


----------



## Speedy1612 (31. Mai 2011)

das doch super


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2011)

Edit: 
Ja, hab es jetzt auch gemerk. Karriere steht jetzt bei 100%.


----------



## Zergoras (1. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin online auch schon Level 22. Grad das Update geladen. Guck mal einige Seiten zurück, da steht das. 

EDIT: Ist gefixt worden, hab jetzt 100%.


----------



## meckswell (1. Juni 2011)

Der Patch is da.


----------



## Chris_1982 (1. Juni 2011)

Wo hast du denn das erfahren?


----------



## Nordwand (1. Juni 2011)

Einfach Game starten dann sagt GFWL das er was runterladen muß (612mb) dann neu starten und der Patch installiert..

Ob sich was an den gravierenden Fehlern geändert hat sollten die Leute mit Fehlern mal testen..und  posten


----------



## Freeak (1. Juni 2011)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> codemasters arbeitet übrigens nicht an einen Dx11 patch ich solle mich mit dx9 begnügen meinte codemasters support


 

Ehm, Codemasters hat in Dirt 3 lediglich einen DX9 und einen DX11 Renderpfad Integriert. Ergo ist Dirt 3 auch Ohne Patch ein reinrassiger DX11 Titel.


----------



## Zergoras (1. Juni 2011)

Er meinte wohl eher, dass die Leute mit Problemen in DX11 keinen Patch dafür kriegen werden. Also bei mir ist auch nach dem Patch immer noch alles fehlerfrei.


----------



## meckswell (1. Juni 2011)

Freezen tut es immernoch, ansonsten hatte ich ja keine Probs.

Nordwand, denkst du ich brauch ne SSD??


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Juni 2011)

na toll trotztdem freeze -.-

behinderte Codemaster Leute -.-

bald muss man ne ATI im schrank liegen haben und ne NVIDIA um Spiele Spielen zu können -.-


----------



## Chris_1982 (1. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht können die Abstürze auch damit zusammenhängen das das Spiel nicht so gut mit OC zurechtkommt..letzteres hoffe ich aber nicht..ich hoff es liegt allein nur am Spiel selber.


----------



## meckswell (1. Juni 2011)

Auf der Packung steht, sie empfehlen HD6000 oder besser, naja, das hab ich ja .. was besseres 

Am OC liegts net, alles schon probiert. Bei vielen läufts ja mit NV, bei manchen halt nicht.

Heut bzw gestern hab ich herausgefunden, als ich ein Einzelrennen machte, und immer wieder das gleiche Rennen fuhr, also immer wieder Neu starten, da läuft es ewig, aber sobald speichern/laden ins Spiel kommt, kackt es ab.


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Juni 2011)

also bis jetzt kein freeze mehr hab das rapute3d  update gemacht und bin uach nochmal extra die stecken gefahren wo immer ein freeze kam 

teu teu teu das es so bleibt 

hoffe ihr habt auch erfolg leidensgenossen 


PS bei NACHVERARBEITUNG kann ich nur mittel wählen habt ihr das auch ?


HAb gerade gesehen das DX9 Modus Aktiv wahr -.-


----------



## Hupe (1. Juni 2011)

Bei mir lädt das Spiel grade fleißig herunter... scheint wohl ein Patch zu sein!?


----------



## Nordwand (1. Juni 2011)

meckswell schrieb:


> Freezen tut es immernoch, ansonsten hatte ich ja keine Probs.
> 
> Nordwand, denkst du ich brauch ne SSD??


 

Ne glaub ich nicht..hatte vor dem Rechner auch ein System, was bei Race, Gtr, GTL usw. Immer freeze hatte.
Alles mögliche versucht,immer wieder. Dann hab ich System gewechselt und ab da an war Ruhe.
Aber was es war kein Plan. Hatte erst Windows xp im Auge...aber du hast ja auch win7
Treiber sind up to date denke ich mal..
Wie hast du die Grafik im Spiel? Mal nur auf hoch statt maximal und nicht sqaa. Nur msaa würde ich mal testen


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe den Patch nur kurzzeitig angetestet, aber das (bei mir relativ selten auftretende) Problem, das der Ladevorgang vor Rennen hängen blieb, scheint behoben zu sein. Ich habe auch eine GTX570 aber Freezes oder Abstürze im Menu oder während der Rennen hatte ich nie.


----------



## Hupe (1. Juni 2011)

Oh, schande über mein Haupt


----------



## meckswell (1. Juni 2011)

@Nordwand:

Treiber sind aktuell, bis auf den Soundtreiber, der is von 2009, ADI Soundmax, da gibt es keinen neueren.
Verschiedene Einstellungen bei Grafik hab ich auch schon probiert.


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Juni 2011)

also Laut Codemasters ist mein System i7-920@ 4ghz + meine beiden GTX570 @ 900mhz im SLI zu schwach für das Spiel  deswegen habe ich freezes


----------



## meckswell (1. Juni 2011)

So haben die das bestimmt nicht geschrieben. Zeig mal was sie geschrieben haben.


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an den Codemasters Kundendienst bezüglich DiRT 3.



Wenn das Spiel im abgesicherten Modus funktioniert bedeutet es, dass die Einstellungen, die sie im Spiel zu hoch für ihr System waren. 



Probieren sie jetzt, sie progressiv zu erhöhen, bis sie die Grenzen ihrer Systemleistung gefunden haben.



Wenn Sie noch weitere Hilfe benötigen, antworten Sie bitte auf diese Email und SCHLIESSEN SIE FOLGENDE ZEILE im Email ein:


----------



## Nordwand (1. Juni 2011)

meckswell schrieb:


> @Nordwand:
> 
> Treiber sind aktuell, bis auf den Soundtreiber, der is von 2009, ADI Soundmax, da gibt es keinen neueren.
> Verschiedene Einstellungen bei Grafik hab ich auch schon probiert.


 Wenn ich Abend zu hause bin werde ich dirt auf mein altes System ( hdd) installieren und mal spielen und dir berichten ob sich was verändert hat..bis später


----------



## meckswell (1. Juni 2011)

Nordwand:

Ok, danke schon mal für deine Bemühungen


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2011)

Schöne neue DLC Welt (oder eben nicht)

DiRT 3 - Vision Charity Pack als erster wöchentlicher DLC veröffentlicht - News bei GameStar.de



> Das Vision Charity Pack stellt dabei laut Entwickler und Publisher Codemasters nur den Beginn *einer ganzen Reihe von Download-Erweiterungen, die im Wochentakt* veröffentlicht werden und neue Fahrzeuge wie Rennstrecken liefern


 

Fairerweise möchte ich allerdings noch anmerken, dass das Charity Pack einem guten Zweck dienen soll:


> All Codemasters' profits from this pack will go to the Colin McRae Vision Charity


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Juni 2011)

mhmn also das DLC hol ich mir nicht 70er jahre ist nicht so mein stil


sagt mal ist des normal das ich "nur" 68FPS habe auf FULL-HD alles auf sehr hoch was geht und 8xmsaa ? bei 8xcsqaa hab ich "nur" 65fps 

vor dem Patch hatte ich 114FPS O.o


----------



## Alte-Schule (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich hab mal ein Video gemacht. Schauts euch mal an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BYIZ6FOGFKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zergoras (1. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand von euch schon den Erfolg "Der perfekte Sprint"? Also bei mir schaltet der sich nicht frei, ich ecke nirgendwo an, habe immer alle Dreiecke gefüllt und erfülle die Zeit für Platin. Schon tausendmal versucht, es schaltet sich einfach nicht frei. -.-


----------



## Own3r (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe den Erfolg. Ich musste einfach sauber fahren


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon den Erfolg "Der perfekte Sprint"? Also bei mir schaltet der sich nicht frei, ich ecke nirgendwo an, habe immer alle Dreiecke gefüllt und erfülle die Zeit für Platin. Schon tausendmal versucht, es schaltet sich einfach nicht frei. -.-



Ja, ich habe den Erfolg (wie auch alle anderen Offline-Erfolge) 
Vor dem Patch hat es also definitiv funktioniert.


----------



## sydeslyde (1. Juni 2011)

ich kann grade nicht schaun, aber ich denke dafür muss man einen sauberen lauf bei nem sprint machen. sprich ohne irgendwas das rumsteht/rumliegt auch nur zu berühren. ist ziemlich schwer bei so nem springt glaub ich xD


mal ne frage von mir:
weiß jemand, wie man die soundeffekte von der gui ausschalten kann (also das knöpfe drücken usw)? vielleicht jemand ne idee?
und NEIN audiomenü funktioniert da nicht, weil da kann man es nur auf 50% runterdrehen, was ich echt schade finde.
ich denke da muss man irgendwie in die programfiles modden, aber hab noch nicht genug zeit gehabt zu finden welche wo und wie 
hat sich da schon jemand gespielt vielleicht?


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juni 2011)

noch mal nen paar fragen: was isn dieses gymna..ka...dings bums eigentlich? is das ne dirt3 eigene erfindung oder irgendne rally "disziplin" oder wie wo wad? ^^ ich dacht ja immer, das wäre dieser rally typ da, aber der heist ja ken blocks (wohl der neue collin mc rea? ^^).


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2011)

Ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, daß neben dem Charity Paket auch das "Ken Block-Spezialpaket" und das "Mini Gymkhana-Spezialpaket", unter >Mein Dirt-> Extras -> Erhältliche Add-Ons -> Abwechslungs-Wagenpakete gelistet ist, aber noch nicht geladen werden können.

Edit:
Mit dem Charity Pack gibt es kein Problem, wie sich heraus gestellt hat.




DarkMo schrieb:


> noch mal nen paar fragen: was isn dieses gymna..ka...dings bums eigentlich? is das ne dirt3 eigene erfindung oder irgendne rally "disziplin" oder wie wo wad? ^^ ich dacht ja immer, das wäre dieser rally typ da, aber der heist ja ken blocks (wohl der neue collin mc rea? ^^).


 

Definition: Gymkhana (englisch) Gymkhana (deutsch)

Ken Block





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQ7R_buZPSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zergoras (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe wie gesagt nichts berührt oder sonst was, aber Pustekuchen, schaltet sich nicht frei.


----------



## Alte-Schule (1. Juni 2011)

Gymkhana

Ich denke mal, Gymkhana wir in Deutschland auch populärer durch DIRT3. Wer möchte nicht gerne solche manöver mit einem realen Auto auf einem Course sehn.
Ich z.B. finde diese Sportart recht geil...


----------



## Alte-Schule (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mit meinem Sys (nicht das was unten steht) AMD 955 BE@3,6 GHz und 460GTX auf 800MHz GPU und 2000MHz RAM BS is Vista x64 Ultimate 4GB RAM keine Probleme, außer mit Undervolting wurden Abstürtze produziert. Vielleicht hilft euch das ja weiter.


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich habe wie gesagt nichts berührt oder sonst was, aber Pustekuchen, schaltet sich nicht frei.


 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (Own3r kann mich ja berichtigen) kommt es nichtmal auf die Zeit an (also ob Bronze, Gold oder Platin, Zeitlimit gibt es natürlich trotzdem) - wichtig ist, dass jeder Trick auch wirklich auf Anhieb richtig kappt und du immer alle Dreiecke erhälst. Aber das wirst du wohl auch selber wissen. Lass es mal für zwei, drei Versuche langsamer angehen, vielleicht kappt es ja dann.

Edit:
(Ich habe mir jetzt mal zum Spaß Videos auf Youtube angesehen. Manche behaupten, man müsse Platinum erreichen, allerdings gibt es auch ein Video bei dem einer nur Gold erreicht und trotzdem das Achievement erhält)


----------



## Nordwand (1. Juni 2011)

Nordwand schrieb:


> Wenn ich Abend zu hause bin werde ich dirt auf mein altes System ( hdd) installieren und mal spielen und dir berichten ob sich was verändert hat..bis später



SO wie versprochen habe ich es getan.. Dirt3 installiert und Patch drauf...Profil kopiert und gestartet...

1. Feststellung: mag meine SSD nicht mehr missen

2. läuft auch auf HDD rund...ne knappe Stunde gefahren (Karriere weitergespielt) alles vertreten...keine Freezes oder Abstürze..

Also brauchst keine SSD kaufen   aber ist schon lecker son Teil wenn die Preise mal dafür passen..

Also weiter hoffen

Neuer Grafiktreiber ist heut auch rausgekommen....vll mal testen..

P.S. nutze nVidia Inspector und habe da folgende Grundeinstellungen festgelegt 

Gruß Nordwand


----------



## Own3r (1. Juni 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (Own3r kann mich ja berichtigen) kommt es nichtmal auf die Zeit an (also ob Bronze, Gold oder Platin, Zeitlimit gibt es natürlich trotzdem) - wichtig ist, dass jeder Trick auch wirklich auf Anhieb richtig kappt und du immer alle Dreiecke erhälst. Aber das wirst du wohl auch selber wissen. Lass es mal für zwei, drei Versuche langsamer angehen, vielleicht kappt es ja dann.
> 
> Edit:
> (Ich habe mir jetzt mal zum Spaß Videos auf Youtube angesehen. Manche behaupten, man müsse Platinum erreichen, allerdings gibt es auch ein Video bei dem einer nur Gold erreicht und trotzdem das Achievement erhält)


 
Genau, so sehe ich das auch. Man sollte jedoch auh nicht die Luftpfähle berühren. Du kannst ja mal ganz langsam durchfahren und sehen ob es dann mit dem Archievement klappt


----------



## Zergoras (1. Juni 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (Own3r kann mich ja berichtigen) kommt es nichtmal auf die Zeit an (also ob Bronze, Gold oder Platin, Zeitlimit gibt es natürlich trotzdem) - wichtig ist, dass jeder Trick auch wirklich auf Anhieb richtig kappt und du immer alle Dreiecke erhälst. Aber das wirst du wohl auch selber wissen. Lass es mal für zwei, drei Versuche langsamer angehen, vielleicht kappt es ja dann.
> 
> Edit:
> (Ich habe mir jetzt mal zum Spaß Videos auf Youtube angesehen. Manche behaupten, man müsse Platinum erreichen, allerdings gibt es auch ein Video bei dem einer nur Gold erreicht und trotzdem das Achievement erhält)



Auf Platin habe ich es ja auch geschafft, ich habe es so oft schon gefahren, ich kanns in und auswendig ohne Fehler fahren in 42sek. Ich glaube irgendwie ist das einfach nur verbuggt. -.-

EDIT: Grad nochmal vier mal gefahren, alles ohne Fehler, diesmal auch in Zeitlupe, wieder nichts. Ich kann gerne auch ein Video machen, dass ich da nirgendwo Fehler mache.
EDIT 2: Hab mal den Sprint in Saison 4 gemacht, da hats geklappt, strange.


----------



## peppere (2. Juni 2011)

Bei mir läuft es auch nach dem Patch nur unter DirectX9 ruckelfrei....


----------



## meckswell (2. Juni 2011)

@Nordwand: 

Danke für den Test und deine Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast.


----------



## Own3r (2. Juni 2011)

Ich bin jetzt fast fertig mit dem playground, nur fehlen mir noch zwei Difts:

- irgendein Drift unter einem Bootsständer, wo ich keine Ahnung habe wo der steht
- Drift durch das Haupttor der Powerstation. Welches ist da gemeint?

Ich hoffe jemand hat diese Drifts schon geschafft und kann mir helfen.

Edit:
Ich habe eine gute Hilfe gefunden!
http://segmentnext.com/2011/05/27/dirt-3-battered-battersea-compound-missions-guide/


----------



## Zergoras (2. Juni 2011)

Der Bootsständer ist da bei den Zügen, wo du drüber springen kannst. Wenn du von der Parking Lot kommst durch die zwei Laster und da diese Tunnel, müsste der zweite sein. Und der Drift durch die Powerstation ist der Ausgang bei der Rampe, wo du ne Schraube springen kannst. Der Ausgang bei der Themse.


----------



## Galford (2. Juni 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Der Bootsständer ist da bei den Zügen, wo du drüber springen kannst. Wenn du von der Parking Lot kommst durch die zwei Laster und da diese Tunnel, müsste der zweite sein. Und der Drift durch die Powerstation ist der Ausgang bei der Rampe, wo du ne Schraube springen kannst. Der Ausgang bei der Themse.


 
Ich glaube das Video, das Own3r selbst noch verlinkt hat, hat seine Fragen schon beantwortet.


----------



## Own3r (2. Juni 2011)

Jo ich habe schon alles dank dem Link 

DiRT 3 Battered Battersea Compound Missions Guide | SegmentNext


----------



## thysol (3. Juni 2011)

Wenn jemand Dirt 3 mit mir online zocken will dann PN an mich.


----------



## Own3r (3. Juni 2011)

Mir ist gerade etwas lustige passiert 

Ich war wohl etwas schneller als die Zuschauer die immer wegrennen. Ich hätte also fast einen Zuschauer überfahren, aber dann ist er urplötzlich verschwunden, bevor ich ihn getroffen hätte. Daher USK ab 6


----------



## Zergoras (3. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab mal einen erwischt, der hat sich dann in ne Blutpfütze verwandelt und an der Windschutzscheibe klebten die Eingeweide.


----------



## Westfale_09 (3. Juni 2011)

Falsches Spiel würd ich sagen


----------



## Stillfreemc (4. Juni 2011)

*KEN BLOCK Gymkhana World Tour  2011*

Falls wer daran interresiert ist Gymkhana mal im RL zu sehen und in Wien oder umgebung wohnt 

INFOS

*Eintritt Frei* ausser man will auf die bühne.
Ich werds mir sicher ansehen.

Greetz Stillfreemc


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Juni 2011)

Normal ist das aber immer im Autodrome in Paris  Wie gerne würde ich da auch mal mit dem Fiesta herbrettern  Block soll mir mal seinen Fiesta leihen


----------



## Speedi (4. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

mein Bruder hat sich Dirt 3 gekauft und ein kleines Problem. Wollte nicht extra nen Thread dafür aufmachen...
Und zwar spielt er mit seinem Lenkrad "Formula Force EX" von Logitech. Es steht nicht auf der Liste der offiziell unterstützten Lenkräder, aber das sollte eigentlich ja nur heißen, dass es keine Vorkonfiguration gibt.
Nun zum Problem:
Er muss nach jedem Spielstart erstmal in den Einstellungen die Steuerung wieder verstellen, weil die Änderungen der Tastaturkonfiguration auf die des Lenkrades nicht behalten werden. - Das ist ziemlich ätzend^^
Weiß jemand vielleicht, wie man dieses Problem beheben kann und wie Dirt 3 die Einstellungen speichert? 

Speedi


----------



## meckswell (4. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab das Momo, und ich drücke am Anfang wenn dort steht "start oder enter drücken" den startknopf am lenkrad, dann behält er die lenkradsteuerung, nix an der Tasta drücken.
Probier das mal.


----------



## Speedi (4. Juni 2011)

Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, nur hat das Formula Force EX leider keinen Startknopf! Auch keinen Select-Knopf... :/
Scheint dann ja so, als müsste man immer wieder neu die Tasten einstellen.


----------



## meckswell (4. Juni 2011)

Bei mir heisst er ja auch nicht Startknopf, es is von den 3 rechts, der oberste bei mir.


----------



## Speedi (4. Juni 2011)

Achso... naja dann werde ich nochmal gucken, ob's mit einem der Knöpfe auf dem Lenkrad geht!


----------



## meckswell (4. Juni 2011)

Nen Feedback wäre gelegentlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Speedi (5. Juni 2011)

meckswell schrieb:


> Nen Feedback wäre gelegentlich nicht schlecht.


 
Keine Angst, ich hätte das nicht vergessen! Nur muss ich erstmal wieder mit meinem Bruder reden. Das ging gestern nicht, sieht aber heute ganu gut aus! 
Melde mich dann


----------



## Zergoras (5. Juni 2011)

Weiß einer, wofür das weiße Achteck im Multiplayer steht, also wenn man in der Lobby ist. Andere haben ja nen grünen Kreis oder nen gelben. Ich hab aber nen weißes Achteck, will mal wissen, was das bedeutet.


----------



## Own3r (6. Juni 2011)

Das steht für "Umsicht" und du bekommst 20% mehr Fans


----------



## Zergoras (6. Juni 2011)

Cool.  Danke. 
Noch ne Frage, wenn man sich nen bei Dirt einen DLC lädt, wo wird der dann gesichert, falls man mal formatieren muss?


----------



## Mario432 (6. Juni 2011)

Speedi schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> mein Bruder hat sich Dirt 3 gekauft und ein kleines Problem. Wollte nicht extra nen Thread dafür aufmachen...
> Und zwar spielt er mit seinem Lenkrad "Formula Force EX" von Logitech. Es steht nicht auf der Liste der offiziell unterstützten Lenkräder, aber das sollte eigentlich ja nur heißen, dass es keine Vorkonfiguration gibt.
> ...


 
Ich habe das Formula Force GP und das gleiche Problem, leider gibt es da auch keinen "Startknopf", das ist schon etwas nervig  Aber wenn es erstmal eingestellt hat macht das richtig Spaß


----------



## meckswell (6. Juni 2011)

Mit dem Momo brauch ich quasi die Tasta für Dirt 3 überhaupt nicht, geht alles, auch Menü, mit dem Lenkrad.


----------



## Kryptonite (6. Juni 2011)

> Das steht für "Umsicht" und du bekommst 20% mehr Fans



Das bekommt man also wenn man niemanden rammt?


----------



## peppere (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hab das Problem meines Ruckelproblems entdeckt. Bei mir liegt es am Fenstermodus bzw. Vollbildmodus. Habe ich auf Vollbildmodus beträgt die CPU-Auslastung 100%. Im Fenstermodus nur noch 50%. Sehr merkwürdig...Auf jeden Fall spiele ich es jetzt im großen Fenstermodus störungsfrei.
Grüße


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

Ich hab mir jetzt Dirt 3 geholt, aber es spackt rum. Damit meine Ich, dass Ich kein offline Konto erstellen kann. Wenn Ich meine Live Adresse eingebe kommt auch immer nur das ich nicht die richtige Email Adresse eingegeben habe oder mein Passwort falsch ist. Bei Dirt 2 war das kein Problem nur bei Dirt 3 mag er nicht. 

Weiß da jemand was Ich tun kann?


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es echt eine Frechheit, dass die zwei neue Erfolge hinzugefügt haben, die nur mit einem DLC erreichbar sind. D.h. man kann (wenn man das DLC nicht kaufen will) nicht alle Erfolge freischalten. Das ist doch alles ein S.........dann wurden CM auch noch gehackt


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht wollte einer das DLC nich bezahlen und hat es daher gehackt


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon gedacht 

Naja, vielleicht bekommen wir das ja umsonst, da sie gehacked wurden (wie bei Sony).


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Juni 2011)

Aber dafür Daten angeben wie Mailadressen etc. ? Hm da behalt ich lieber die Daten für mich und scheiß aufs DLC.


----------



## Galford (10. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt eine Frechheit, dass die zwei neue Erfolge hinzugefügt haben, die nur mit einem DLC erreichbar sind.


 
Könntest du mir bitte kurz schreiben welche Erfolge das sind bzw. wie die benannt sind? 


Zum Hack: Edit: okay, hab die Newsmeldung durchgelesen.


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Juni 2011)

Wieso was ändern?


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Könntest du mir bitte kurz schreiben welche Erfolge das sind bzw. wie die benannt sind?



Einmal der Erfolg "Neuwagen" und "Scheckheftgepflegt". Naja mir fehlt ja eigentlich nur noch der Erfolg Superstar


----------



## Galford (10. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Einmal der Erfolg "Neuwagen" und "Scheckheftgepflegt".



Dumme Frage, aber wo hast du die gefunden? Die sind bei mir gar nicht gelistet, und nach dem ersten Patch, wurde bei mir auch kein 2ter Patch heruntergeladen. Es sind im Moment bei mir weiterhin max. 50 Erfolge zu erreichen. 
Online-Erfolge interessieren mich nicht (zumindest nur bei ganz wenigen Spielen) - bin halt ein Online-Muffel.


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2011)

Ich habe die gesehen, als ich die Spiele meines Freundes mit meinen verglichen habe. Da waren sie dann bei Dirt3 aufgelistet. Die gehören zu dem Carpack Ruhm und Kraft (oder so ).


----------



## Galford (10. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe die gesehen, als ich die Spiele meines Freundes mit meinen verglichen habe. Da waren sie dann bei Dirt3 aufgelistet. Die gehören zu dem Carpack Ruhm und Kraft (oder so ).


 
Okay, danke für die Info. Das heißt diese Achievements kann man im Moment noch gar nicht freischalten.

Von den DLCs weckt bei mir eigentlich nur das Monte Carlo Track Pack ein wenig Interesse, da ich gerne mehr Rally-Länder hätte. Vielleicht ist auch noch Shibuya interessant, aber nicht wenn es eine 1:1 Umsetzung aus Dirt 2 wird. Außerdem muss der Preis stimmen.


Überblick über alle kommenden und erhältlichen DLCs.


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2011)

Ich bin gerade onlien gefahren und habe einen Cheater gehabt 

Der hatte einen ultraspeed Cheat 
Ich will jetzt nicht den Namen nennen, aber ich habe schon mehrere Beschwerden im offiziellen Forum über den gesehen.


----------



## Zergoras (10. Juni 2011)

Bin schon mehreren Cheatern übern Weg gelaufen, was solls. Die gibt es immer und überall. 
Und zu den DLC's, die spinnen ja, da kann ich mir das Spiel ja gleich nochmal kaufen, kommt preislich bestimmt gleich.


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2011)

Der Cheater macht auch noch Videos auf Youtube 

YouTube - ‪Kanal von mcfreshwood‬‏


----------



## Zergoras (10. Juni 2011)

OMG LOL. xD Fällt ja gar nicht auf.

EDIT:


Galford schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die Info. Das heißt diese Achievements kann man im Moment noch gar nicht freischalten.
> 
> Von  den DLCs weckt bei mir eigentlich nur das Monte Carlo Track Pack ein  wenig Interesse, da ich gerne mehr Rally-Länder hätte. Vielleicht ist  auch noch Shibuya interessant, aber nicht wenn es eine 1:1 Umsetzung aus  Dirt 2 wird. Außerdem muss der Preis stimmen.
> 
> ...


 
Gibts schon irgendwelche Infos über den Preis und Release?


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Juni 2011)

Einmal das und trotz cheat kriegt er es nicht auf die kette  Das nenn ich mal FAIL.


----------



## Galford (10. Juni 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Gibts schon irgendwelche Infos über den Preis und Release?


 

Genaueres wär mir noch nicht bekannt. Aber es sollte ja wöchentlich DLCs geben. Ich wäre nicht verwundert, wenn das "Power und Glory Pack" (Kraft und Ruhm) bereits nächsten Dienstag erscheint - das Paket wird ja schon im Spiel erwähnt (ohne genaueres Datum), aber soviel ich weiß, lädt MS immer Dienstag die DLCs hoch.



Und zu dem Cheater: der steckt sich bestimmt auch noch ein Paar Socken in die Hose.


----------



## Zergoras (10. Juni 2011)

Im Link steht, dass das Charity Pack in einem anderen Pack drin ist, wieso bieten die das dann einzeln an oder hab ich irgendwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## meckswell (11. Juni 2011)

Steht das bei euch, 570er User, auch so in der Hardwaresettings.info? [Nicht in der CFG]

-<graphics_card rating="3" name="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570" memory="*3039*"

Müßte da nicht 1280 stehen?


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2011)

das steht bei mir drin :

<cpu name="Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz" speed="3809" cores="8" 
hyperThreading="false" s
se2Supported="true" 
rating="3" />
<graphics_card name=*"NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570" *
vendorId="0x10DE" deviceId="0x1081" vs_shader="3_0" ps_shader="3_0" 
native_width="1920" native_height="1080" *memory="4059*" rating="3">

Nach meiner erkenntniss sagt es bei dir aus das du noch 3039mb ram übrig hast also der verbaute


----------



## meckswell (11. Juni 2011)

Speedy, du könntest recht haben, dass es etwas mit dem Systemram zu tun hat dachte ich mir auch.


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2011)

haste Everest ? der liest dir das alles aus  und dann steht da verfügbarer freier Speicher dann weißt du es genau ! 

Guckst du hier  ^^ 

Hoffe das es deine Lösung ist ...

habe damit du es mal Siehst World Of Tanks am Laufen und dann siehste was los ist ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sleipnirodin (11. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich habe ein Problem das ich mir nicht erklären kann!
Bei mir Stürzt das Spiel bei nur einem Rennen ab, alle anderen funktionieren.
Hatte das schon jemand?


----------



## meckswell (11. Juni 2011)

Bei welchem Rennen?
Was hast für ne Grafikkarte?
Stürzt es während des Rennens ab, oder beim Laden/Speichern?
CPU und Ram könntest noch erwähnen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2011)

also das könnte an dem DX11 Modus liegen mach mal den DX9 rein dann geht es !

habe das gleiche problem mit dx11 gehabt da wahr dann immer 1 rennen dabei was nicht ging 

trifft aber nur zu wenn du ne Nvidia hast


----------



## sleipnirodin (11. Juni 2011)

Alles was im PC steckt >>sysProfile: ID: 94616 - Sleipnirodin<< ist auch alles auf dem neusten Stand!
Und Rennen ist dieses >>Shoot Out / Moneghtti Masters / Monaco / Gymhkana<< das ist in der 3. Season.
Es stürzt beim laden des Rennens ab.

EDIT: mit DX9 ging es auch nicht.


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Juni 2011)

Die Frage wurde hier schonmal gestellt, es kam aber keine Antwort:
Kann man eigene Musik in DiRT3 abspielen lassen?


----------



## Zergoras (11. Juni 2011)

Ja kann man. Du musst dafür lediglich Windows Media Player oder ein anderes Wiedergabeprogramm starten und dort deine gewünschte Musik abspielen. Dann DiRT 3 starten und voilá, los gehts.


----------



## peppere (11. Juni 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ja kann man. Du musst dafür lediglich Windows Media Player oder ein anderes Wiedergabeprogramm starten und dort deine gewünschte Musik abspielen. Dann DiRT 3 starten und voilá, los gehts.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (12. Juni 2011)

hab kleines problem

spiel gestartet konnte im menü alles einstellen alles normal, spiel neu gestartet dann das, 
kann die alte sprechen hören und das was ich auswähle aber nichts sehen 
hab das spiel auch schon zum zweiten mal neu aufgezogen immer noch das selbe


----------



## Own3r (12. Juni 2011)

Welche Kantenglättung hast du aktiviert? Du solltest mal die Config-Datei löschen und nur MSAA einstellen.


----------



## HAWX (12. Juni 2011)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:
			
		

> hab kleines problem
> 
> spiel gestartet konnte im menü alles einstellen alles normal, spiel neu gestartet dann das,
> kann die alte sprechen hören und das was ich auswähle aber nichts sehen
> hab das spiel auch schon zum zweiten mal neu aufgezogen immer noch das selbe



Das Problem hab ich auch! Mit 16x CSAA und alles auf sehr hoch bzw ultra bei 40-45 FPS gezockt und jetzt geht es nichts mehr


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Juni 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja kann man. Du musst dafür lediglich Windows Media Player oder ein anderes Wiedergabeprogramm starten und dort deine gewünschte Musik abspielen. Dann DiRT 3 starten und voilá, los gehts.



Problem ist, das die Musik nicht automatisch durch den Game Equalizer gejagt wird und so jederzeit unpassend wirkt. Wenn ich jetzt 'Blind Faith' von Chase & Status im Spiel höre, hört es sich viel besser an wie im Media Player. Das Spiel adjustiert die Mukke.
Außerdem wird die Musik dann in Dialogen und so weiter nicht leiser.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (12. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Welche Kantenglättung hast du aktiviert? Du solltest mal die Config-Datei löschen und nur MSAA einstellen.


 
klasse hat geklapt mit der config danke


----------



## HAWX (12. Juni 2011)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:
			
		

> klasse hat geklapt mit der config danke



Wo ist die genau drin? Dann teste ich das auch mal!


----------



## Own3r (12. Juni 2011)

Wenn du Windows 7 hast: Dokumente -> MyGames -> Dirt3 -> hardwaresettings


----------



## HAWX (12. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du Windows 7 hast: Dokumente -> MyGames -> Dirt3 -> hardwaresettings



Danke geht wieder!


----------



## Zergoras (12. Juni 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Problem ist, das die Musik nicht automatisch durch den Game Equalizer gejagt wird und so jederzeit unpassend wirkt. Wenn ich jetzt 'Blind Faith' von Chase & Status im Spiel höre, hört es sich viel besser an wie im Media Player. Das Spiel adjustiert die Mukke.
> Außerdem wird die Musik dann in Dialogen und so weiter nicht leiser.


 
Das ist mir schon klar, was deine Absicht ist. Aber das geht leider nicht. Nicht alles gleich so ernst nehmen. :p


----------



## Pumpi (13. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wenn du Windows 7 hast: Dokumente -> MyGames -> Dirt3 -> hardwaresettings


 
Soweit klar, nur kann ich da nichts eintragen, Cursor lässt sich nicht absetzen. Gibts da nen Trick ?


----------



## ChaoZ (13. Juni 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir schon klar, was deine Absicht ist. Aber das geht leider nicht. Nicht alles gleich so ernst nehmen. :p



Sorry, hab wohl irgendwo 'nen Smiley vergessen. War natürlich nicht so gemeint. ^^


----------



## Own3r (13. Juni 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Soweit klar, nur kann ich da nichts eintragen, Cursor lässt sich nicht absetzen. Gibts da nen Trick ?


 
Was willst du denn machen?


----------



## Galford (14. Juni 2011)

480 MS-Points oder 5,75 Euro für 5 Autos. Oder jedes Auto einzeln für 160 MS (1,99 Euro). 

Kraft und Ruhm Wagenpaket


Jetzt wird die Sau geschlachtet.

Das Problem ist leider auch die Beschränkung der einzelnen Klassen, denn laut Beschreibung kann man z.B. den Ford Focus ST RallyCross auch eben nur im Modus RallyCross einsetzen, was den Nutzen wohl nochmals mindert wenn RallyCross nicht zu den Lieblingsdisziplinen gehört. 

P.S. Jedes Autos soll natürlich mehrere Lackierungen haben


----------



## meckswell (14. Juni 2011)

Das ist reine Geldmacherei und sollte boykottiert werden.

Die Autos unterscheiden sich eh kaum in Fahrverhalten und Leistung, man kann mit jedem Auto einer Klasse, die gleiche Zeit fahren. In Dirt 2 waren manche Autos noch richtige Zicken, das ist jetzt nicht mehr so.


----------



## Own3r (14. Juni 2011)

meckswell schrieb:


> Das ist reine Geldmacherei und sollte boykottiert werden.


 
/Sign 

Die wollen nur noch mehr Gewinn machen, als sie es schon so machen


----------



## Galford (14. Juni 2011)

Heute tut sich was im Bezug auf DLCs. Codemasters hat den Link zu einem kurzem Artikel und den ersten Bildern zum Monte Carlo DLC getwittert.

Monte Carlo

Veröffentlichung 28. Juni

Bin mal gespannt wieviel Geld sie uns diesmal aus den Rippen leiern wollen.


----------



## Zergoras (14. Juni 2011)

Ich werd auf den Zug nicht aufspringen, den scheiß können die behalten. Ich bin mit dem Game so wie es ist zufrieden und brauche keine anderen Wagen. Der Preis ist auch ein bisschen zu hoch.


----------



## Own3r (14. Juni 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Heute tut sich was im Bezug auf DLCs. Codemasters hat den Link zu einem kurzem Artikel und den ersten Bildern zum Monte Carlo DLC getwittert.
> 
> Monte Carlo
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke dafür wollen die schon etwas mehr, da es ja neue Strecken gibt


----------



## Freeak (16. Juni 2011)

Ich werde Abwarten und mal sehen ob es eventuell mal alle Pakete Komplett gibt. (nein nicht Über Steam, da ich Dirt 3 nicht an meine Konto Gebunden habe) Zumal ich auch nicht weiß ob und wie man die M$-Points auf den PC "Überträgt". (Keine 360) Aber vieleicht gibts ja auch mal so Aktionen wie bei Steam. Wäre auf jeden fall Klasse, mehr Autos und Strecken sind nie Falsch.


----------



## Kryptonite (16. Juni 2011)

Ich finde das auch nicht schlimm, darf ja jeder selber entscheiden, ob er das zeugs zu teuer findet oder nicht. besser als gar nichts auf jeden fall, und über neue strecken würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Own3r (16. Juni 2011)

Dieser Patch, den man jetzt downloaden kann, ist der der gleiche wie der von vor zwei Wochen?


----------



## meckswell (17. Juni 2011)

Das müßte der gleiche sein, und wenn du in GfWL bist, kommen die Patche eh automatisch. Also wenn dort nix kommt, is auch kein neuer Patch.


----------



## Zergoras (17. Juni 2011)

Das ist der Gleiche, den kann man nur jetzt auch manuell laden.


----------



## Zergoras (18. Juni 2011)

Eben gelesen:

"Am 28. Juli ist es dann soweit, alle Monte-Carlo Fans, die DiRT 3  besitzen, können sich den neuesten DLC im PlayStation Store  herunterladen. Das Paket bringt euch acht neue Rennetappen durch die  Alpen und den berühmten Col de Turini für den Einzel und Mehrspieler.

Zusätzlich kündigte der Entwickler Codemasters eine weitere  Wetterfunktion, die im DLC enthalten ist, an: Nebel. Dadurch soll die  Fahrt durch gefährliche Klippen, Abhänge oder Haarnadelkurven noch  anspruchsvoller werden."


Nebel also, hört sich ja interessant an. Mal sehen wieviel die diesmla verlangen. Neue Strecken interessieren mich schon ein bisschen.


----------



## Galford (18. Juni 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Eben gelesen:
> 
> "Am 28. Juli ist es dann soweit, alle Monte-Carlo Fans, die DiRT 3 besitzen, können sich den neuesten DLC im PlayStation Store herunterladen. Das Paket bringt euch acht neue Rennetappen durch die Alpen und den berühmten Col de Turini für den Einzel und Mehrspieler."


 
Wo hast du das gelesen? Denn bisher hatte ich von *28. Juni* gelesen (wie ich übrigens auch hier schon gepostet habe), und nicht vom *28. Juli.*

(Der 28. Juni ist ein Dienstag, der 28. Juli ein Donnerstag - GfWL wird normalerweise, wie Xbox Live, an Dienstagen mit DLCs geupdatet. Auch Dirt 3 selber meldet im Spiel, dass der DLC "demnächst" erhältlich sein wird - spricht eher für den 28. Juni) 

Mein Original-Post mit dem Link zum Artikel:



Galford schrieb:


> Heute tut sich was im Bezug auf DLCs. Codemasters hat den Link zu einem kurzem Artikel und den ersten Bildern zum Monte Carlo DLC getwittert.
> 
> Monte Carlo
> 
> ...


----------



## Zergoras (18. Juni 2011)

Die haben sich wohl verschrieben, das soll natürlich Juni heißen.


----------



## FunBenedikt (21. Juni 2011)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:
			
		

> hab kleines problem
> 
> spiel gestartet konnte im menü alles einstellen alles normal, spiel neu gestartet dann das,
> kann die alte sprechen hören und das was ich auswähle aber nichts sehen
> hab das spiel auch schon zum zweiten mal neu aufgezogen immer noch das selbe



ich hatte ein ähnliches problem
such die hardware config datei und untersuche ob da anti aliasing an oder zu hoch ist wenn zu hoch dann gib mal "false" oder "off "ein 
bei mir kann ich jetzt wieder spielen


----------



## FunBenedikt (21. Juni 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit klar, nur kann ich da nichts eintragen, Cursor lässt sich nicht absetzen. Gibts da nen Trick ?



rechtsklick > bearbeiten > voila


----------



## FunBenedikt (21. Juni 2011)

kann es sein das dirt 3 probleme mit geforce karten hat ? ich hab ne gtx 570 und der stürtzt bei 2x aa ab hab akke patches und graka updates installiert nur keine besserung 
HILFE !!!!!


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (23. Juni 2011)

> HILFE !!!!!


Ich empfehle ja immer zuerst mal eine "richtige Deinstallation", denn wenn du eine GTX 570 hast, dann tippe ich mal auf einen GraKa-Wechsel in den letzten paar Monaten. Kann also nicht schaden. Wenn das nicht hilft, dann hol dir mal den Nvidia Inspector und spiel da mal ein bisschen mit rum.

--------------------------------

Schon einer mal Mods bei Dirt 3 ausprobiert? 

Da ich leider die Modifikationen schon drauf hatte und das Game noch nicht ohne gezockt habe, weiss ich nicht, ob z. B. die Realism Lighting Mod V2 was bringt?

Vielleicht fährt ja schon einer seit Wochen Tag und Nacht Dirt 3 und kann mir dann sagen, ob es ein grosser Unterschied ist zur normalen Beleuchtung, wenn er die Mod ausprobiert. Bin da nur neugierig. 

Thx schonmal
(und wenn keiner antwortet, weil es keinen interessiert, ein Spiel zu "pimpen" ... auch ok ... wäre jetzt nicht sooo wichtig  )


----------



## Kryptonite (23. Juni 2011)

@-Lucky+Devil-: Auf jeden Fall danke für den Link zu den Mods, habe gleich Super Fast Menus und No Splash Screen installiert. Mehr spielen, weniger warten bis die Animationen fertig sind  Den Lighting Mod zu installieren und alles Files zu backupen ist mir aber doch zu mühsam, da die Original-Beleuchtung eigentlich schon ziemlich schon ist..


----------



## Own3r (26. Juni 2011)

Es gibt jetzt schon wieder die Archievments zum neuen DLC zu sehen. Sind insgesamt drei Stück


----------



## Galford (26. Juni 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt schon wieder die Archievments zum neuen DLC zu sehen. Sind insgesamt drei Stück


 
Der Preis wäre interessanter, denn im Prinzip interessiert mich Monte Carlo schon. Aber 800 MS (10 Euro) wäre schon etwas viel (wobei das bisher nur Spekulation ist - vielleicht kostet es auch weniger)

Hier ein Video mit ein paar Eindrücken zum Monte Carlo DLC. Gefällt mir wirklich recht gut.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YedwlXR-tY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



Edit 28.06.2011:

Der Monte Carlo DLC ist scheinbar noch nicht auf dem Marketplace erhältlich (auch wenn das Spiel selbst meldet, es sei bereits erhältlich). Auch Codemaster listet den DLC für GfWL erst für den 29. Juni 2011. Release für die Xbox360 war allerdings heute - ob es für die PC Version doch noch heute kommt? Der Preis liegt bei 800 MS-Points - das sind 10 Euro. 
Außerdem soll auch das Mini Gymkhana Pack erscheinen (enthält den Mini Cooper für Gymkhana Wettbewerbe - wer hätte es gedacht) und kostet 160 MS Points.
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/dirt-3-general-discussion-1339/467285-dirt-3-dlc.html#post7130198


Edit: 
Mittlerweile ist der Monte Carlo DLC auf dem Markplatz für 9,99 Euro oder 800 MS-Points erhältlich (eben so wie das Mini Gymkhana Pack für 1,99 Euro)


Wenn man alle bisher erhältlichen DLCs kauft wird es wirklich teuer - Codemaster melkt die Kuh.

Monte Carlo 9,99 Euro​Kraft und Ruhm 5,75 Euro (enthält mehrere Autos die man einzeln für 1,99 Euro erwerben kann)
Vision Charity Pack 1,99 Euro
Mini Gymkhana 1,99 Euro
____________________
Gesamtpreis 19,72 Euro


Dabei steht das "Mud & Guts Pack", "Ken Block Special Pack" und "Asia X Games: Shibuya Pack" noch aus (*vermutlich* 5,75; 1,99 und 9,99 Euro, sollte man sich an den bisherigen Preisen orientieren)


----------



## Zergoras (29. Juni 2011)

Lohnt sich das Trackpack? Hat das schon jemand? Ich finde 10€ echt teuer für die paar Strecken.


----------



## Own3r (29. Juni 2011)

Nachher kostet Dirt3 mit allen DLCs 100€ 

Ich finde man sollte da kein Geld investieren, denn die neuen Strecken würden mich jetzt nicht so glücklich machen.


----------



## Galford (29. Juni 2011)

Ich werde mir sicher KEINE zusätzlichen Autos kaufen, aber beim Monte Carlo DLC bin ich schwach geworden. Vielleicht auch deshalb, weil ich etwas Geld für die Shift 2 DLCs eingeplant hatte, aber die ja jetzt kostenlos sein werden. 

Bei der Karriere kommen mit dem DLC natürlich auch ein paar Events dazu.

Die Qualität kann ich nocht nicht beurteilen, da ich nur kurz zwei Etappe gefahren bin. Aber heute Abend habe ich Zeit mit einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.

Allerdings habe ich wie es aussieht auch ein Problem, wobei ich zumindest nicht ganz der Einzige bin:
probs with monte dlc pc - Codemasters Forums
Die Rennen starten schon, aber das lange Laden bei weißem Hintergrund nervt.

Edit: Ich habe die Festplatte defragmentiert und der weiße Bildschirm verschwindet deutlich schneller.


----------



## Own3r (29. Juni 2011)

Oh nein, wie konntest du die nur unterstützen 

Auf den Videos sahen die Strecken sehr eng aus


----------



## Galford (29. Juni 2011)

Zur Info hier mal die neuen Wettbewerbe, die in der Karriere mit dem Monte Carlo DLC hinzukommen:


----------



## Zergoras (29. Juni 2011)

Und wie findest du die Strecken jetzt?


----------



## Own3r (29. Juni 2011)

Angeblich soll es ja nur eine Strecke sein, die ein bisschen abgeändert wird.


----------



## Galford (29. Juni 2011)

Ist Monte Carlo 10 Euro wert? Jein, aber eher "nein" als "ja"

Auf den Monte Carlo Strecken gibt es jetzt auch Nebel, der bleibt aber so schwach, dass man keine Einschränkungen bei Fahren hat. Man sieht immer weit genug. Wer also eine Herausforderung gesucht hat, weil er meinte er müsse bei schlechten Sichtverhältnissen besonders gut aufpassen, der wird sehr enttäuscht sein. Die Nachtrennen bieten also weiterhin die "schlechteste" Sicht.

Monte Carlo ist aber grafisch sehr ansehnlich designt, aber natürlich eher trist im Vergleich z.B. zu Kenia. Die Streckenführung ist teilweise etwas enger (für Dirt 3 Verhältnisse), aber es gibt auch breitere Wege. Wie bei allen Ländern in Dirt 3 gibt es natürlich immer wieder Überschneidungen beim Streckenverlauf der einzelnen Kurse - bei Monte Carlo wohl mehr als sonst. Allerdings wer in der Karriere schon alle anderen Wettbewerbe abgeschlossen hat, und nur die Monte Carlo Rennen fahren muss, der sieht natürlich viel Monte Carlo auf einmal. 
Monte Carlo macht jedoch Spaß. Allerdings gibt relativ viele 180 Grad Kehren, mal enger, mal weniger eng.

In der Karriere gibt es sieben neue Wettbwerbe mit 2-4 Strecken. Außerdem noch 3 unspektakuläre Achievements (in jedem Monte Carlo Event Erster werden, (glaube) 160 km in Monte Carlo zurücklegen, und Online ein Rennen gewinnen (Jam Session))

Aber 10 Euro ist zu viel. Wenn man es mit dem Legends Pack für Shift 2 vergleicht (5 oder 6 Strecken, 13 Autos), dass ich natürlich noch nicht gespielt habe, dass aber auf Konsolen auch 10 Euro gekostet hat (und auf dem PC gratis ist), sieht der Monte Carlos DLC eher mager aus. Wobei ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen will, betreffend der Qualität des Legends Pack, da ich es natürlich vorher lieber spielen würde.


----------



## Freeak (29. Juni 2011)

Ich werd es mir denke ich mal auch Zulegen, Bisher habe ich kaum DLS´c Supportet bzw. Gekauft, einzige Ausnahme war Mafia II und das auch zu nen Steam Angebots-Zeitraum. Zumal ich da auch insgesammt 3 geschenkt bekommen habe. Aber bei Rennspielen im Allgemein finde ich neue Pisten und Autos NIE verkehrt. DLC Hin oder her, das scheint die neue Masche zu sein mit der man die Community melken kann, bin Froh das ich für Dirt 3 lediglich 39,95 EUR bezahlt habe. So komme ich dennoch Günstiger weg, selbst wenn ich alle DLC´s Kaufen würde.

Wenigstens muss man MS nicht die Dreistigkeit zusprechen fast 15 EUR dafür zu verlangen. Wie das Activision mit den COD Mappacks für 15 Euro macht. Und bei nem Rennspiel bekommt man wenigstens was was im Sp und im MP was "Nützt".


----------



## meckswell (29. Juni 2011)

Ein Auto werd ich mir net holen, weil ich eh den Eindruck habe, dass alle fast gleich sind. Wie kann es sein dass ich mim BMW Z4 genauso schnell bin wie mim Monster SX? Da sind ca. 400 PS Unterschied, aber davon merkt man NULL.

Durch Monte Carlo bin ich schon real gefahren, was brauch ich des am PC?? [Scherz, aber dort war ich schon]

Was heisst Haarnadelkurve auf englisch?

MfG


----------



## Zergoras (30. Juni 2011)

@Galford: Danke für deine kleine Rezension. Ich werde es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
@meckswell: Ich glaube das heißt hairpin band. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## meckswell (30. Juni 2011)

Aggrokalypse: Wenn das tatsächlich so heisst, dann möchte ich bei der Haarnadelkurve bleiben


----------



## DarkMo (30. Juni 2011)

dict.cc | Haarnadelkurve | Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch hairpin bend scheint zu stimmen ^^


----------



## Zergoras (30. Juni 2011)

Mit e, nicht mit a. Verdammt, ich wusste da war was nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub das einfach nicht. Benutzerdatenklau bei Codemasters. Hey, wenn die es mit dem Datenschutz nicht einpacken, dann sollen die gefälligst den Kaufpreis, von den, an den betroffenen Acc gebundene Produkten, dem Geschädigten rückerstatten. Ich darf ja auch nicht einfach persönliche Daten Dritter weitergeben. Es interessiert nicht, ob das Absicht oder Dummheit war, wenn irgend ein Schaden entsteht, muss ausschliesslich ich dafür Haften.  



> Wichtige Informationen bezüglich Ihres Kontos
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sehr geehrter Codemasters-Kunde,
> ...


----------



## Zergoras (1. Juli 2011)

Ist schon sehr lange bekannt. Stand mal auf der Main.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Juli 2011)

Ja, musste mangels Liquidität ne 2 wöchige OFF line Phase hinnehmen. Nichtsdestotrotz ärgert mich das halt etz wie sau...


----------



## meckswell (6. Juli 2011)

Es gibt ein neues DLC ... Ein Hupenpaket für 80 Punkte.


----------



## Own3r (7. Juli 2011)

meckswell schrieb:


> Es gibt ein neues DLC ... Ein Hupenpaket für 80 Punkte.



Also das ist ja mal echt der größte Schwachsinn 

Bald gibt es ein DLC, der das Menüdesign ändert


----------



## Freeak (7. Juli 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Bald gibt es ein DLC, der das Menüdesign ändert


 
Ohne Mist, den würde ich sogar kaufen wenn er das Menü so wie in Teil 2 Darstellt, denn in Dirt 2 hatte man wirklich das gefühl an einer Ralley teilzunehmen und nicht nur von Event zu Event zu gehen. Einer der Gründe weswegen ich Dirt 3 noch nicht Durchgezockt habe. Der andere ist zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## Zergoras (7. Juli 2011)

meckswell schrieb:


> Es gibt ein neues DLC ... Ein Hupenpaket für 80 Punkte.


 Hahaha, wer kauft denn bitte so ein Müll. XD


----------



## mochti01 (7. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir das Monte Carlo Paket gekauft und habs keine Minute bereut. Die Strecken machen rießen Spaß, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Ob DLC ja oder nein kann ja jeder selber für sich entscheiden, die Hersteller werden sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen.


----------



## Galford (7. Juli 2011)

Ich frage mich was die in das "Asia X Games: Shibuya Pack" einbauen wollen, was nicht schon in Dirt 2 vorhanden war? Bei Steam kosten Dirt 2 gerade um die 13 Euro.
Trotzdem, ist dies der einzige DLC für Dirt 3 (von den bisher bekannten DLCs) der mich noch so ein wenig interessiert, aber nur wenn es wirklich deutlich mehr ist als Dirt 2 Shibuya reloaded.

Grundsätzlich interessieren mich für Dirt 3 nur Strecken, aber keine neun Autos. 
U.a. der Lancia Stratos z. B. gehört mMn sowieso in die Vollversion, und nicht in einen DLC.


Lothar Matthäus kauft seinen Freundinnen ständig Hupenpakete, und wäre froh wenn die so billig wären


----------



## mochti01 (8. Juli 2011)

Haha ja, also das Hupenpaket ist ja das dämlichste was ich bis jetzt gehört hab an DLC ^^


----------



## JohnZoidberg (9. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Kann man den Splitscreen Modus auch nur mit einer Tastatur spielen?


----------



## Freeak (9. Juli 2011)

JohnZoidberg schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage: Kann man den Splitscreen Modus auch nur mit einer Tastatur spielen?



Wie genau du meinen? Das 2 an 1 Tastatur Zocken können? Oder wie?


----------



## Westfale_09 (9. Juli 2011)

Er meint da 2 Personen an einer einzigen Tastatur spielen können. Er meint so in etwa einer spielt mit wasd und der andere mit den Pfeiltasten. Ob das geht weiß ich leider nicht. Wollte nur die Frage ein bisschen präziser formulieren, damit man weiß was gemeint ist.


----------



## Freeak (9. Juli 2011)

Ahh ok. 
Und nein ist nicht mögllich, da eine Tastatur das zwar THEORETISCH Könnte, aber das betätigen mehrerer Tasten an einer Tastatur diese mehreingaben nur Blockiert. Entweder 1. an Tastatur und 1. am Gamepad oder 1. an nem Lenkrad und der andere an der Tastatur oder Gamepad. Anders nicht

Generell wäre noch eine Option 2 USB Tastas anzuklemmen und die andere als Gamepad zu Konfigurieren, weiß aber nicht inwieweit das geht. Ein versucht isses allemal wert.


----------



## D_Donsen (13. Juli 2011)

ähm ich bräuchte dringeng hilfe^^
habe die grafik _etwas_ zu hoch gestellt(antialliasing von 8 auf 16) seitdem hab ich nen grünen screen
kann mir einer vielleicht sagen wie ich das umstellen kann(config-dateien...etc) oder könnt emir jemand nen screenshot vom grafikmenu machen, sodass ich es "blind" umstellen kann?


----------



## Kryptonite (13. Juli 2011)

D_Donsen schrieb:


> ähm ich bräuchte dringeng hilfe^^
> habe die grafik _etwas_ zu hoch gestellt(antialliasing von 8 auf 16) seitdem hab ich nen grünen screen
> kann mir einer vielleicht sagen wie ich das umstellen kann(config-dateien...etc) oder könnt emir jemand nen screenshot vom grafikmenu machen, sodass ich es "blind" umstellen kann?


 
Also ich habe im "Eigene Dokumente" Ordner unter "My Games\Dirt 3" einen ordner "hardwaresettings" und dort kann man das Multisampling umstellen, habe ich aber noch nie versucht..


----------



## D_Donsen (13. Juli 2011)

ok, danke, bin aber mittlerweile über ein youtube-video, das die optionen zeigt drangekommen^^


----------



## F4K3R (17. Juli 2011)

man hätte auch einfach die hardwaresettings datei löschen können. Diese wird dann einfach mit den Standard Einstellungen neu erstellt.
Gruß
 F4K3R


----------



## Pumpi (17. Juli 2011)

FunBenedikt schrieb:


> rechtsklick > bearbeiten > voila


 
Geht bei mir nicht, bin in der Config drin und kann soviel rechts klicken wie ich will, im Kästchen bietet man mir kein bearbeiten an 



F4K3R schrieb:


> man hätte auch einfach die hardwaresettings datei löschen können. Diese wird dann einfach mit den Standard Einstellungen neu erstellt.
> Gruß
> F4K3R


 
Da bin ich dann zum Glück auch drauf gekommen, bei Dirt2 leider nicht. Bei letzterem herrscht ja genau das selbe Problem, von 8 auf 16xMSAA umschalten ging auch nur mit BS 

PS: Nach längerem testen/zocken muß ich auch leider feststellen das das Spiel nicht geeignet ist für Downsampling. Kommen mit der Zeit immer mehr Darstellungsfehler wie schwarzes Wasser und Bildflackern, zumindest @ 3840x2160 + 4/8xMSAA 

PS2: Um einen Gymkhana DLC zu akzeptieren müsste man mich bezahlen, und nicht ich MS 

Aber ansonsten gefällt mir das Spiel immer mehr


----------



## Neox (20. Juli 2011)

Hey, kann ich Dirt 3 auf 1920x1080 ohne AA/AF aber sonst höchsten Einstellung zocken ?

PC:

i7 2600k
GTX 470AMP
4GB Ram Corsair


----------



## F4K3R (20. Juli 2011)

Das dürfte kein Problem darstellen. Da dürfte AA und AF auch kein Problem sein.
Gruß 
  F4K3R


----------



## meckswell (20. Juli 2011)

@Neox:

Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, weshalb du ohne AA/AF spielen willst? Weil Leistung hast du genügend dafür.


----------



## Neox (20. Juli 2011)

Naja, das klaut doch nur FPS ? Und bringt doch rein gar nix oder  ? 

Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Einstellung am besten für mich wären ? 
Also Vsync an aus ? 
AA/AF ? 
usw.


----------



## Pumpi (20. Juli 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> Naja, das klaut doch nur FPS ? Und bringt doch rein gar nix oder ?
> 
> Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Einstellung am besten für mich wären ?
> Also Vsync an aus ?
> ...



Ich würd dir gerne Tipps geben, ich kann mich nur leider nicht in deine Sichtweise versetzen. Wer @ FullHD den Unterschied von AA zu 4xMSAA nicht sieht ist entweder sehbeeinträchtigt oder ein optik Banause


----------



## meckswell (20. Juli 2011)

@Neox:

Im Treiber 16xAF und Filterung: Hohe Qualität. Evtl noch Umgebungsverdeckung (ambient occlusion) auf Qualität
AA wird im Spiel eingestellt auf 4x würd ich das machen, Vsync an, Voreinstellung auf Sehr hoch.
Dann mal spielen und schauen ob es reicht, wenn nicht gehst erstmal mit den Schatten auf Hoch zurück, musst halt bisschen probieren.


----------



## Galford (26. Juli 2011)

Heute erscheint das X Games Asia Track Pack für Dirt 3 - zumindest für die Xbox360 Version. Die PC Version folgt entweder auch heute oder am Mittwoch.

Wie schonmal ewähnt interessieren mich DLC-Autos nicht, Strecken im Prinzip schon etwas. Scheinbar kostet es 400 MS Points = 5 Euro (Monte Carlo kostete 800 MS = 10 Euro)
Trotzdem ist die Frage, ob es das Geld wert ist, denn immerhin gab es Shibuya schon in Dirt 2.

Falls aber jemand den DLC kauft und seine Eindrücke schildern will, dann bitte her damit.


----------



## Own3r (26. Juli 2011)

Ich denke dieses DLC wird nur reinste Geldverschwendung sein (was eigentlich alle DLCs sind). Als Auto ist vielleicht nur der Lancia Delta interessant, da der viel schneller als die anderen Rallycross 80's ist.


----------



## Galford (26. Juli 2011)

Noch eine kleine Meldung: die Veröffentlichung des Patches auf die Version 1.02 verschiebt sich etwas.

Aus dem offiziellen Forum:



> *PC Patch: *1.02 an issue was found during testing. A new patch has been built and is going through the first stages of submission with Microsoft. This will result in a small delay in the patch schedule.


 
Quelle

Bisher gibt es keine Erkenntnisse über die Änderungen und Verbesserungen, die der Patch vornehmen soll.


>

Edit:

Im Dirt3 Forum hat jemand Videos zum "X-Games Asia Track Pack"-DLC verlinkt. Es werden allen 4 Streckenvarianten gezeigt. 
Fazit: Wer Dirt ZWEI besitzt, kann sich den Download sparen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvoNCAaDJWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfjFL7LRux8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xBEo7_Dpio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KBskEpn6ptQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Own3r (28. Juli 2011)

Diese komische Double XP Week ist zwar schön, aber wenn ich Pro Tour fahre und Trailblazer oder Rally, dann möchte ich schon gerne, dass die Kollisionen ausgeschaltet sind. Sonst passiert das: ein sehr schlechter Fahrer blockiert die Bahn und ich kann das Rennen vergessen


----------



## vwr32turbo (10. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe da ein schwerwiegendes Problem.Also meine Ladezeiten bei DiRT3 sind extrem lang so ca.2 minuten.Habe auch schon gegooglet,aber nichts gefunden was mein Problem lösen könnte.Habe etwas von v-sync oder ähnlichem gehört.Das sollte man i-wie abschalten. Was ist V-sync und was könntet ihr mir noch empfelen,denn es macht gar keine Lust auf ein Rennen zu wraten das auch nur 1-2 minuten dauert. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.Ach ja,meine Daten:AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 6400+, 0,NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT 1024.0 MB, Mainbord: Speicher: 2047.3 MB
PS:Und viel Speicherplatz habe ich auf der Festplatte auch,denn es soll ja so sein ,dass das Spiel viel "Luft zum Atmen bracuht" oder so ähnlich. Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Own3r (10. August 2011)

Bei deinem System werden die langen Ladezeiten normal sein. Wenn du also schnelle Ladezeiten haben willst, dann musst du dir ein neues System zulegen (inkl. DX11 Grafikkarte).


----------



## Freeak (12. August 2011)

vwr32turbo schrieb:


> Daten:AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 6400+, 0,NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT 1024.0 MB, Mainbord: Speicher: 2047.3 MB



Ich glaube du hast dir damit soeben deine Frage selber beantwortet. Bei DER Kiste würde ich auch 2 min warten müssen bis ich ins Game komme und ein Rennen Fahren kann. Nen Athlon 64 X2 6400+ mag ja mal noch gehen aber bei DER Graka und dem Arbeitsspeicher isses kein Wunder. 

Du hast 2 Optionen: A. Du Rüstest deine Kiste mit 4GB DDR II 1066er er oder wenigstens DDR II 800er (je nach Boardunterstützung) auf, und Updatest auch gleich deine Graka auf eine Mit DX 11 ATI Radeon HD 6870 oder wenn besser sein Darf kann es auch nen HD 6950 sein) Alternatif ne N-Vidia GTX 560 oder eine 570, alle 4 genannten Karten Spielen in der gleichen/ähnlichen Leistungsklasse.

Option 2: B. Du rüstet, wie gereits von Own3r gesagt, Komplett auf. Neues Board, CPU, Speicher, Graka (ggf. neues Netzteil, falls das alte nicht mehr Mitmacht) womöglich auch Gehäuse, da die Kiste sehr nach Fertigbude Klingt und man nicht sagen kann ob das Case auch die Abwärme der neuen Komponennten Abführen kann.


----------



## Own3r (15. August 2011)

Neuer Patch ist da!



> Resolved an issue which could prevent the user successfully saving with profiles that contained unicode characters.
> UI elements are no longer incorrectly displayed in Gymkhana
> Improvements to input system, supporting multi-device action maps.  The user can now set button configurations to span multiple devices;  previously a bug would cause these settings to be lost upon game  restart.
> Corrected various spelling mistakes across all languages
> ...


----------



## Freeak (16. August 2011)

Geil, wurde aber auch Zeit.


----------



## tobsel88 (18. August 2011)

Endlich hatte immer Menschen Fehler nur Dissertation weg


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2011)

Hätte nicht gedacht das ich das Spiel mit mein Sys auf 1920x1080 mit 40-70fps auf Maxedout pack sprich Hoch - Sehr hoch ^^


----------



## SSchaffrath (26. August 2011)

Werd mir das Spiel nun auch Bald zulegen freu mich schon Drauf


----------



## Own3r (26. August 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht das ich das Spiel mit mein Sys auf 1920x1080 mit 40-70fps auf Maxedout pack sprich Hoch - Sehr hoch ^^


 
Dein System ist auch garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## ph1driver (4. September 2011)

Hi @ all,

hab mir das Spiel jetzt auch mal endlich zugelegt, aber ein paar problemchen damit.

Das erste problem ist, das mir die Verbindung zum Dirtnet verweigert wird, und das zweite, das sich das Spiel nicht richtig beenden lässt. Also es geht nicht aus und ich muss zum Desktop switchen und es mit dem taskmanager killen. Update und das Kostenlose Auto DLC ist installiert.

Kann mir da jemand vieleicht weiterhelfen?

Ist eine Retail DVD.


----------



## Mayday1980 (5. September 2011)

wollte mir das Spiel evtl auch kaufen, hat es sinn, mit den folgenden Komponenten?
Intel E6600 C2D 3,06GHZ
8GB Ram
Geforce GTX260 896MB Ram


----------



## Own3r (5. September 2011)

Ich denke du kannst das Spiel schon spielen, allerdings ist die CPU eine Bremse.


----------



## Sand0r (5. September 2011)

Also die CPU wird dich echt ganzschön ausbremsen. Habe das Game bis letzte Woche auf nem i7 und ner 8800 GTS 640 MB gezockt. Es lief auf mittleren Details über 30 FPS. Meistens sogar über 40. Also limitiert die Graka nicht so stark bei dem Spiel. Ich denke aber das du zumindest auf low zocken kannst mit der Hardware.


----------



## Mayday1980 (5. September 2011)

gibt es von dirt3 eigentlich eine Demo zum testen?


----------



## midnight (5. September 2011)

Sand0r schrieb:


> Also die CPU wird dich echt ganzschön ausbremsen. Habe das Game bis letzte Woche auf nem i7 und ner 8800 GTS 640 MB gezockt. Es lief auf mittleren Details über 30 FPS. Meistens sogar über 40. Also limitiert die Graka nicht so stark bei dem Spiel. Ich denke aber das du zumindest auf low zocken kannst mit der Hardware.


 
Du wunderst dich, dass das Spiel mit einer 8800 GTS nicht so toll läuft?! Also bitte...


----------



## ph1driver (5. September 2011)

Mit meiner Kiste habe ich auf Hohen einstellungen @ 1680X1050 @ 4X AA minimum 55 FPS und im durchschnitt 65 FPS.


----------



## Sand0r (5. September 2011)

midnight schrieb:


> Du wunderst dich, dass das Spiel mit einer 8800 GTS nicht so toll läuft?! Also bitte...



 Ich glaube du verstehst nicht was ich damit sagen will. Ich meinte das die Graka nicht so stark limitiert, ergo läuft das Spiel sogar gut mit der Graka meiner Meinung nach. War ja auch auf den Post von* Mayday1980 bezogen. 
*


----------



## meckswell (17. September 2011)

*News zu den Nvidia DX11 Freezes.
* 
Hab jetzt 2 Tage den neuen Treiber getestet 285.27. Gerade 4 Std am  Stück gespielt, kein Freeze. Das Beste ist aber nicht die minimalst  bessere Optik, sondern die viel kürzeren Ladezeiten unter DX 11.


----------



## Own3r (17. September 2011)

Das mit den kürzeren Ladezeiten ist mir schon bei Dirt 2 aufgefallen. 

Hoffentlich lag es nur am Nvidia Treiber, denn sonst würde das ein schlechtes Bild auf Codemasters Technik werfen.


----------



## Dani866 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hab ein Problem und zwar öffnet mein Dirt3 immer in 3D und zwar im alten 3D (diesen mit den blau-grünen Brillen). Wie kann ich, dass beheben ?

Und grad hab ich noch bemerkt dass immer beim Laden von meinen Savegame kommt: Laden ihres Profils fehlgeschlagen. Wie kann ich, dass beheben ?

Danke schon mal!

Euer 

Dani


----------



## Freeak (16. Oktober 2011)

Dani866 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab ein Problem und zwar öffnet mein Dirt3 immer in 3D und zwar im alten 3D (diesen mit den blau-grünen Brillen). Wie kann ich, dass beheben ?
> 
> ...



Kannst das erste bitte nochmal verständlich Formulieren? Und bitte poste dein Sytem... (Warum muss man das Neulingen eigentlich immer aus der Nase ziehen?)

Das Savegame ist aber wohl hinüber, da ist nix mehr zu retten.


----------



## DiabloJulian (16. November 2011)

Hab jetzt keine Lust lange zu suchen, deshalb werf ich meine Frage mal in en Raum:
Muss man für Dirt 3 (PC) ein Steamkonto haben oder funktionierts auch ohne?

€: Danke


----------



## Speedi (16. November 2011)

Moin,
also wenn du Dirt 3 nicht ausgerechnet bei Steam kaufst, brauchst du kein Steam-Konto.  Läuft mit der Retail-Laden-Version ohne Steam! 

LG,
Speedi


----------



## midnight (16. November 2011)

Aber du braucht in jedem Fall einen Windows-Live-Account...


----------



## Speedi (16. November 2011)

midnight schrieb:


> Aber du braucht in jedem Fall einen Windows-Live-Account...


 
Um online zu spielen, ja.
Für den Singleplayer reicht auch ein Offline-Profil aus!


----------



## Freeak (17. November 2011)

Man Braucht für Dirt 3 kein Steam. Man kann wenn man mag aber die Retail-Variante aus dem Laden gerne bei Steam Aktivieren bzw. an seinen Account hängen. Macht allerdings Späteren weiterverkauf unmöglich.

Das geht im Übrigen mit allen Spielen die man auch bei Steam Erwerben kann. Aber ich mache das persönlich nicht, nur bei Spielen die Steam zu 100% vorrausetzen.


----------



## -angeldust- (17. November 2011)

Stichwort online.
Kann man in Dirt 3 nicht z.b. zu 2. mit anderen vom Computer gesteuerten fahrzeugen crossrally fahren????
So ne Art Cup oder so. Und sind dann 5 Strecken maximum.
Die Streckenauswahl ist ja dort nicht so der Hammer....


----------



## Markus Augustus (24. November 2011)

Hab nen Key von AMD bekommen für den Kauf einer Grafikkarte. Wo kann ich jetzt das Spiel downloaden?


----------



## Freeak (24. November 2011)

Gamekey über den Link Anfordern und wenn dir dieser per Mail Mitgeteilt wurde, anschließend diesen bei Steam Eingeben und Dirt3 auf deinen (wenn vorhandenen) Account Registrieren und Saugen. Viel Spaß, sind gut 11 GB.


----------



## Markus Augustus (25. November 2011)

Danke, hab bereits nen Key per Mail bekommen, wo drinnsteht, dass dieser Key nicht für Steam funktioniert. Kann ich es auch noch woanders downloaden?


----------



## Markus Augustus (25. November 2011)

Danke, hat sich erledigt. Saug gerade bei Steam.


----------



## Re4dt (25. November 2011)

Leute hab das Spiel von Steam heruntergeladen. Ich gehe auf Desktopverknüpfung erstellen macht er zwar aber das Icon ist Weiß. Habt ihr ein Tipp wie ich das normale Icon wieder hin bekomme?


----------



## mushroom900 (25. November 2011)

WIN7:
Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung/Eigenschaften ---> Reiter "Webdokument" ---> Button "Anderes Symbol..." klicken ---> Im neuen Fenster auf Button "Durchsuchen..." klicken ---> zur *.EXE des Dirt3 navigieren und bestätigen. Müsste eigtl. klappen.

Gruß Raoul


----------



## Re4dt (25. November 2011)

Komisch ich kann nirgendwo die .exe datei finden  
Liegt das an Steam?


----------



## ph1driver (25. November 2011)

Steam-> SteamApps-> common-> dirt3


----------



## Re4dt (25. November 2011)

mushroom900 schrieb:


> WIN7:
> Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung/Eigenschaften ---> Reiter "Webdokument" ---> Button "Anderes Symbol..." klicken ---> Im neuen Fenster auf Button "Durchsuchen..." klicken ---> zur *.EXE des Dirt3 navigieren und bestätigen. Müsste eigtl. klappen.
> 
> Gruß Raoul


 


ph1driver schrieb:


> Steam-> SteamApps-> common-> dirt3


 Ich dank euch   So Desktop sieht nun besser aus


----------



## Schlingel (27. November 2011)

Hallo

Bei mir startet Dirt 3 nur noch im Fenstermodus.Wie kann ich das ändern ?

MFG


----------



## Own3r (27. November 2011)

ALT + Enter drücken.


----------



## Schlingel (27. November 2011)

Danke........


----------



## -angeldust- (29. November 2011)

mushroom900 schrieb:


> WIN7:
> Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung/Eigenschaften ---> Reiter "Webdokument" ---> Button "Anderes Symbol..." klicken ---> Im neuen Fenster auf Button "Durchsuchen..." klicken ---> zur *.EXE des Dirt3 navigieren und bestätigen. Müsste eigtl. klappen.
> 
> Gruß Raoul



Genial!
Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch-sieht unschön aus.
Werde ich heute abend direkt mal ausprobieren/ändern. Danke!!!!


----------



## Sasori (29. November 2011)

wie teuer sind den die Bonusmaterialien?


----------



## mushroom900 (29. November 2011)

Gerne doch.


----------



## DarkMo (29. November 2011)

mal ne schnelle frage in die runde: is dirt3 ein steam spiel? also brauch man - egal welche version (dl/promo/retail...) - immer steam zum zocken?


----------



## Re4dt (29. November 2011)

Also Retail brauchst du es nicht, aber dafür brauchst du zum Online Spielen Games for Windows Client.....
Die Promo Aktion ist ein Steam Key.


----------



## DarkMo (29. November 2011)

alles klar, thx.


----------



## Zergoras (1. Januar 2012)

Es wird dieses Jahr im April oder so mein ich gelesen zu haben eine Edition rauszukommen, wo alle Bonussachen mit drin sind. Die wird dann wahrscheinlich günstiger sein, als wenn man sich alle Sachen einzeln kauft.


----------



## StefanStg (1. Januar 2012)

Hi folgendes Problem ich habe seit freitag einen 3d Monitor und immer wenn ich das Spiel Starte geht er automatisch in den 3d Modus. War schon in der Nvidia Steuerung und habe 3d deaktiviert aber ohne erfolg geht immer wieder in 3d obwohl ich es garnicht will was kann ich dagegen machen


----------



## oanvoanc (4. Januar 2012)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Es wird dieses Jahr im April oder so mein ich gelesen zu haben eine Edition rauszukommen, wo alle Bonussachen mit drin sind. Die wird dann wahrscheinlich günstiger sein, als wenn man sich alle Sachen einzeln kauft.


 
gut zu wissen  hast du da eine quelle?
danke


----------



## AchtBit (5. Januar 2012)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> wollte mir das Spiel evtl auch kaufen, hat es sinn, mit den folgenden Komponenten?
> Intel E6600 C2D 3,06GHZ
> 8GB Ram
> Geforce GTX260 896MB Ram




War letztes Monat krank und konnte Weihnachten nicht wie geplant aufrüsten. Was soviel bedeutet wie, mein c2d e6600(@3200mhz) muss noch ein Jahr rödeln. 

Deine HW sollte reichen. Wenns hakt, dann ists die Graka. Dirt3 läuft bei mir(winXP+dx9, 2048x1152, max. Details, 4xMSAA, 16xAF erzwungen) 50 FPS avg. 35-40 min.FPS. Damit rennt es sogar etwa 10 FPS schneller als der Vorgänger trotz verbesserter Grafik Qualität. Nachteilig ist jedoch, die Witzgamepadsteuerung, welche so stumpf ist, dass die Autos bereits ohne Fahrhilfen wie auf Schienen zu fahren sind. Man könnte mit der Tastatur und Standard Schwierigkeitsgrad, die Karriere absolvieren. Ich bin entäuscht von der Steuerung.

P.S. wo wir schon beim Thema sind, Flatout 3 ist der absolute Spitzenreiter in Sachen, idiotensichere stumpfe Steuerung. Manuelles Schalten wurde auch abgeschafft. Und die Steueroption 'analog' hat Macken. Digitale Controlls sind Standard .Toll Kotz


----------



## Freeak (6. Januar 2012)

@ AchtBit

War doch von vorneherein klar das Flatout 3 absoluter Murks wird, wenn es nicht von Bugbear kommt.

Aber was die Steuerung von Dirt3 Angeht kann ich dir nicht Beipflichten, da diese in meinen Augen einen guten Kompromiss Bietet, es ist nicht zu Leicht und nicht zu Schwer, und fahre mal in Dirt 3 auf Asphalt mit 150 in die Kurve, da Fliegst du Schneller aus der Kurve wie du: "Oh Shit" sagen kannst.


----------



## Zergoras (7. Januar 2012)

oanvoanc schrieb:


> gut zu wissen  hast du da eine quelle?
> danke


 
Selbstverständlich.

"Codemasters kündigt zum Jahresende eine Complete Edition zu DiRT 3  an, die sämtliche Erweiterungen und Zusatzinhalte des Off-Road Racers  enthält.
Die DiRT 3 Complete Edition liefert Dreck, Schweiß und  Getriebeöl: Von den wettergegerbten Rallye-Etappen Europas, Afrikas und  der USA, über Schaukämpfe mit fahrerischen Meisterleistungen bis hin zu  Karriere-Wettkämpfen in einer riesigen offenen Welt.
Als  Profi-Rennfahrer trittst Du gegen die neue Generation der  Offroad-Superstars an, darunter auch der WRC-Pilot und Gymkhana-Star Ken  Block oder der amtierende IRC Weltmeister Kris Meeke. Ob Einsteiger,  der bei verwinkelten Kurven Hilfestellung benötigt oder Profi, der ein  erstklassiges Rennspiel mit authentischer Fahrphysik und ohne Hilfen  genießen möchte.
Mit 13 zusätzlichen Fahrzeugen, 12 neuen Strecken  und vielen weiteren Extras wie Lackierungen und Hupen liefert diese  Edition den größten Umfang an Strecken und Fahrzeugen, der jemals in  einem Codemasters-Spiel enthalten war. BMW M3 Rally, Lancia Delta S4,  Ford Focus ST Rallycross, Chevrolet Camaro SSX Concept, Lancia Stratos,  Peugeot 205 T16 Evo 2, Citroën C4 Rallycross, Ford Mustang GT oder der  Ford Escort Mk II inklusive Ken Block-Sonderedition sowie der abgedrehte  Mini Cooper S Gymkhana bringen jeden waschechten Ralley-Fan zum  Schwärmen. Du wirst staunen, was mit einem top ausgestatteten  Rallye-Wagen alles möglich ist.
Ein Release ist für den 24. Februar 2012 geplant."
Quelle


----------



## Own3r (7. Januar 2012)

Toll, ich will mir aber nicht mehr das gesamte Spiel kaufen.


----------



## Freeak (8. Januar 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Toll, ich will mir aber nicht mehr das gesamte Spiel kaufen.


 
Wie darf man diesen Satz verstehen?


----------



## Own3r (8. Januar 2012)

Enthält die Complete Edition nicht noch zusätzlich Dirt 3?
Das habe ich ja schon, deshalb brauche ich das nicht.


----------



## Galford (8. Januar 2012)

Ich würde es nur fair finden, wenn Spieler wie ich, die schon mindestens einen DLC haben (bei mir Monte Carlo), das Spiel für eine geringe Gebühr "vervollständigen" könnten, ohne jeden DLC einzeln kaufen zu müssen (was bestimmt recht teuer ist). Im Notfall würde es auch ein drastische Reduzierung der DLC-Preise tun. Genauso könnte man für Spieler die zwar Dirt 3 haben aber eben noch keinen DLC, einfach ein DLC-Komplett-Paket anbieten, sagen wir mal für max 8 Euro.


----------



## Zergoras (8. Juli 2012)

Seit ein paar Tagen hab ich jetzt das G27 und bin sehr zufrieden. In DiRT 2 funktionieren die LED's am Lenkrad ja, wieso bei DiRT 3 nicht? Kann man die da irgendwie aktivieren?


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute, ich habe mir gestern Dirt 3 geholt und die nach mit meinem besten Freund durchgezockt und natürlich Splitscreen. Man waren da viele Ungereimtheiten mit Windows Live 

Der neueste Patch ist 1.2 oder? Der ist drauf. Funktioniert alles, ich habe die 2 Codes für die 2 großen Add-ons schon verwertet jetzt, aber es gibt ja noch das Monte Carlo-Paket, das ich in meiner Complete Edition auch haben soll, aber da ist nur der Zettel mit den 2 Codes, wo ist also der Code für Monte Carlo? 

Außerdem gibt es einen Grafikbug im Splitscreen. Ich habe schon Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert, Windows ist sowieso praktisch neu, Hintergrundprogramme geschlossen, Spiel neu installiert, aber trotzdem: Im Splitscreen, haben beide Spieler im unteren Teil ihrer Häfte mit der Zeit alles schwarz am Boden, ganz komisch, da es wie eine eigene Fläche ist und somit sichtwinkelabhängig groß ist, somit kann man ganz gut spielen, aber es nervt ja trotzdem. Wenn man alle Grafikeinstellungen auf niedrig macht, passiert das nicht, ich habe schon viel rumprobiert, aber es ändert sich nichts, nur wnen alles ganz niedrig ist, isses nicht da und es ist ja auch nur im Splitscreen. Wieso ?!

Was kann man da machen ?! Bei Google habe ich dazu nichts gefunden. Wäre tolle wenn ihr mir bei wenigstens der oberen Sache helfen könntet.


----------



## AchtBit (31. Januar 2013)

Ne das ist nicht gepatched. Ich könnt echt kotzen wie sau. Des Windoof Live hat bei mir derartig Faxen gemacht, dass ich schon mal ewig gebraucht hab um mich an mein altes Profil anzumelden.  Toll, den Patch 1.2 hab ich installiert und jetzt hab ich ein aktuelles Dirt3 aber alle Zusatzinhalte sind weg. Was ist das blos fürn Müll.


----------



## AchtBit (18. Februar 2013)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> wollte mir das Spiel evtl auch kaufen, hat es sinn, mit den folgenden Komponenten?
> Intel E6600 C2D 3,06GHZ
> 8GB Ram
> Geforce GTX260 896MB Ram



Ich weis ned wie schnell deine Graka ist aber die restliche HW reicht völlig aus.

mit meiner Conf:


```
<benchmark directx_version="9" author="AchtBit" date="14:59:14 on 17/02/2013" machine="noname">
    <average min_fps="47.085972" av_fps="68.444046" min_fps_ms="21.237747" av_fps_ms="14.610475" />
    <track>
        <settings name="aspen" route="route_0">
            <car name="frx" />
            <car name="20x" />
            <car name="stx" />
            <car name="mex" />
            <car name="6r4" />
            <car name="rs2" />
            <car name="frx" />
            <car name="20x" />
        </settings>
        <results samples="7088" min_fps="47.085972" av_fps="68.444046" min_fps_ms="21.237747" av_fps_ms="14.610475" />
    </track>
    <hardware_settings_config version="56" deviceId="0x6738">
        <cpu>
            <threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="true" workerMapFile="system/workerMap2Core.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="1" dvdStorageProcessor="1" dataSetMonitorProcessor="0" renderProcessor="0" updateProcessor="1" fileStreamProcessor="1" />
        </cpu>
        <audio_card>
            <audio mixing="rapture3D" />
        </audio_card>
        <graphics_card>
            <directx forcedx9="false" />
            <stereo enabled="false" separation="0.015" convergence="1.5" />
            <resolution width="2048" height="1152" aspect="16:9" fullscreen="true" vsync="0" multisampling="4xmsaa">
                <refreshRate rate="60" />
            </resolution>
            <gamma level="1.0" />
        </graphics_card>
        <graphics_detail level="ultra" />
        <shadows enabled="true" size="1024" maskQuality="1" />
        <particles enabled="true" wind="true" dynamicRes="false" />
        <crowd enabled="true" detail="2" />
        <cloth enabled="true" tessellation="true" />
        <postprocess quality="2" />
        <groundcover mode="blended" clutter="true" />
        <objects lod="1.5" maxlod="0" />
        <trees lod="1.5" maxlod="0" />
        <vehicles characterQuality="2" lodQuality="2" />
        <envmap faces="6" size="1024" forceBilinear="false" />
        <water update="true" detail="2" tessellation="true" />
        <mirrors enabled="true" forceBilinear="false" width="1536" height="512" car_maxlod="0" car_culldist="500.0" />
        <skidmarks enabled="true" />
        <dynamic_ambient_occ enabled="true" quality="2" />
        <night_lighting volumes="true" lights="0" shadows="true" />
        <physics environmentalDamage="true" vehicleDamage="true" />
        <input device_type="auto" />
        <motion enabled="true" ip="dbox" port="20777" delay="1" extradata="0" />
    </hardware_settings_config>
</benchmark>
```


----------



## ak1504 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute... Wer interesse an dem Design des Ford Fiesta 2013 von Ken Block hat sollte mal diesen Thread im Auge behalten >> DiRT3 (PC) - New Custom Liveries - NoGripRacing Forums


----------



## Galford (1. April 2015)

Dirt 3 wurde jetzt auf *Steamworks* umgestellt, und GfWL entfernt.

 Auch ganz normale *Retail-Keys* können nun bei Steam aktiviert werden. Wer also noch eine Retail-Version hat,  sollte seinen Key bei Steam einlösen.
Man erhält dabei sogar die Complete Edition, selbst wenn man diese noch nicht oder keine DLC zuvor gekauft hatte.

Das ist übrigens kein April-Scherz!


----------



## ak1504 (3. April 2015)

Auch Keys von Online Shops sollen  nun auch aktiviert werden können oder zumindest muss man die im Thread erwähnten benötigten Infos hier im Antwortpost hinterlassen: GFWL Key Not Working? Post Here... :: DiRT 3 Complete Edition General Discussions


----------



## BartholomO (5. April 2015)

Kennt jemand das Problem, habe Dirt 3 angefangen mit meinem Logitech Driving Force GT Lenkrad zu spielen, jetzt ist es allerdings so, habe alle Einstellungen mal entsprechend vorgenommen und jetzt ist es so, dass wenn ich ein Rennen starte und dann nur mal gerade aus fahre ohne das Lenkrad zu berühren hat es automatisch nach rechts komplett eingeschlagen und die ganze Fahrt über muss ich nach links ein wenig nachsteuern, habe jetzt mal den Lenkwiderstand auf 0% gestellt, dort ist es weg, erst ab ca. 30-40% fängt es an stärker zu werden dass er automatisch nach rechts lenkt. Assetto Corsa hingegen kann ich komplett ohne diesen Fehler spielen, muss also Einstellungssache sein denk ich, nur an was kann das liegen?


----------



## ak1504 (5. April 2015)

Schau ins Steam Forum und informier dich mal.


----------



## ak1504 (20. April 2015)

Patch 20/04/15
Hi all,

I'm pleased to announce that we've just set the FFB patch live and it should automatically download for you shortly.

Here's the patch notes

FFB Fix – (Wheel Input) – Resolved instances of certain steering wheels pulling to the extreme right.

We have however had the following known issue crop up – Logitech Formula Force EX Force Feedback Wheel under certain circumstances is not detected. (We're still looking into that one so please let us know if it affects you)

Please be sure to let us know if you experience any further problems and thanks again for being so damn awesome!​


----------



## Markus_P (25. April 2015)

Hallo

Hat von euch auch einer das Problem in Dirt 3 das die Tastatur hängt?

Also wenn das Spiel offen ist und ich schnell was im Internet nachschauen muss oder im Spiele Menü aber auch wenn kein Lenkrad angeschlossen ist wärend dem Fahren.

Noch dazu finde ich die Umstellung super! Hab Dirt 3 zu meiner alten HD 6950 dazubekommen doch leider hab ich für das bescheuerte Microsoft Konto meine Emailadresse vergessen O.o (immer sofort anmelden aber dann PC neu aufgesetzt)

Und als ich Steam geöffnet habe stand da Dirt 3 Complete Edition  
DANKE nochmal Codemaster oder wer auch immer dafür zuständig ist


----------

